# Dragons of Autumn Twilight



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2010)

Welcome everyone to the start of one of the grandest adventures of all time. 

I am not putting to much down here right now as I want to work on organizing this thread once I have everything ready and links hooked up we will start.

HM

*LINKS:*
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/310648-hm-converting-his-dragonlance-game-pathfinder.html *- OOC*
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/289392-heroes-lance.html *- RG*


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2010)

*Houserules & Tas's map*

[sblock=Quoting] Please make note if you quote anything from the Dragonlance novels or the module if you have it.


> _Things I quote from the books will appear like this. And I will be using it mostly to add to the fluff of an area like Solace vale coming up shortly. _





> _Things I quote from the module will appear like this and will probably just be the stuff the tell you as a DM to read out loud to players._



[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
For the moment I believe we wil be using combat as it is in the PHB and DMG. I think this the best to start as I have not used THAC0 and reverse saves in a long time. As we move along we can add options presented in other books like the Complete Figthers Guide. When that happens they will be listed here. [/sblock]

[sblock=Experience]
I will not be using the experience point system as presented in 2nd edition. For this game it seems that each module gives enough experience for each character to level up at it's conculsion, so that is how characters will level up. I will give you a generic goal of the module that can be completed in any way you as a group wish, and once complete you will be rewarded a level up. Let's start... 

Adventure Goal:
DL1: Help in the recovery of the _Disk of Mishakal_ by the forces of light. [/sblock]

[sblock=Cantile of the Dragon]
Hear the sage as his song descends
like heaven?s rain or tears,
and washes the years, the dust of the many stories
from the High Tale of the Dragonlance.
For in ages deep, past memory and word,
in the first blush of the world
when the three moons rose from the lap of the forest,
dragons, terrible and great
made war on this world of Krynn.

Yet out of the darkness of dragons,
out of our cries for light
in the blank face of the black moon soaring,
a banked light flared in Solamnia,
a knight of truth and of power,
who called down the gods themselves
and forged the mighty Dragonlance, piercing the soul
of dragonkind, driving the shade of their wings
from the brightening shores of Krynn.

Thus Huma, Knight of Solamnia,
Lightbringer, First Lancer,
followed his light to the foot of the Khalkist Mountains,
to the stone feet of the gods,
to the crouched silence of their temple.
He called down the Lancemakers, he took on
their unspeakable power to crush the unspeakable evil,
to thrust the coiling darkness
back down the tunnel of the dragon's throat.

Paladine, the Great God of Good
shone at the side of Huma,
strengthening the lance of his strong right arm,
and Huma, ablaze in a thousand moons,
banished the Queen of Darkness,
banished the swarm of her shrieking hosts
back to the senseless kingdom of death, where their curses
swooped upon nothing and nothing
deep below the brightening land.

Thus ended in thunder the Age of Dreams
and began the Age of Might,
When Istar, kingdom of light and truth, arose in the east,
where minarets of white and gold
spired to the sun and to the sun?s glory,
announcing the passing of evil,
and Istar, who mothered and cradled the long summers of good,
shone like a meteor
in the white skies of the just.

Yet in the fullness of sunlight
the Kingpriest of Istar saw shadows:
At night he saw the trees as things with daggers, the streams
blackened and thickened under the silent moon.
He searched books for the paths of Huma
for scrolls, signs, and spells
so that he, too, might summon the gods, might find
their aid in his holy aims,
might purge the world of sin.

Then came the time of dark and death
as the gods turned from the world.
A mountain of fire crashed like a comet through Istar,
the city split like a skull in the flames,
mountains burst from once-fertile valleys,
seas poured into the graves of mountains,
the deserts sighed on abandoned floors of the seas,
the highways of Krynn erupted
and became the paths of the dead.

Thus began the Age of Despair.
The roads were tangled.
The winds and the sandstorms dwelt in the husks of cities,
The plains and mountains became our home.
As the old gods lost their power,
we called to the blank sky
into the cold, dividing gray to the ears of new gods.
The sky is calm, silent, unmoving.
We have yet to hear their answer.[/sblock]

[sblock=Tas's map]
The map below is one of the many maps Tas has in his pouches. It does not have as much detail as presented here, and some areas are not currently present, like the tower near Prayer's Eye Peak. Please ask if you have any questions about it. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2010)

*DL1 - Dragons of Despair*

*Chapter 1: The Road Travels East*



> _The air surges fierce and sweet, carrying the clear musk smell of the woodlands. The soft murmurs of stirring leaves, insects, and small animals fill the landscape. The clear highland sky blushes with the end of the day and fades into starry sleep. This is home._
> _From this rock outcropping the valley below seems peaceful, untouched. Dense forests of pine carpet the mountainsides, broken only by thick aspen woods. The moutains, deep blue in the distance, circle the valley floor and form a soft highland bowl._
> _Five years ago, you and your friends parted to search for a true cleric. Tonight you meet on the road to Solace Town and report on your discoveries._




[sblock=OOC]
Characters present:

Tanis
Flint
Caramon
Raistlin
Sturm
Tas

Please post your character cards that are on your sheets. And chose a speaking color while you are at it. If you wish to add anything you may, or add descriptions/actions if you wish there are large rocks to sit on and woods on both sides of the road. [/sblock]


----------



## possum (Aug 25, 2010)

[sblock=Character Card]
I've almost forgotten all the places I've been in five years. I wanted to make a map for our travels, but you know how it goes more traveling than mapping. To the north and west the world has changed more terribly than we thought. A sea lies to the north where solid plains once were. Where Ergoth, the great ancient Empire, once stood, ther'?s nothing more than islands. Now I return to Solace and find it run down, ruled by some bunch of rootheads in Haven who call themselves the Seekers. They claim to be a theocracy in search of a god. You figure that out. The way I see it, things have gotten worse since they've been in power. [/sblock]

Tasslehof Burrfoot walks happily on the path back to Solace, a whistling song on his lips he learned on his five year travels.  He leans on his hoopak as a walking stick and gazes up at the trees.  "And the old ogre's purse..." he finishes the song aloud.

The Kender smiles as he looks up at the tree tops, so high in the sky above him.  It's very good to be back home.


----------



## sappire07 (Aug 25, 2010)

> Raistlin, Caramon's twin brother, magic-user. Though his health is shattered, Raistlin possesses great powers beyond his young age. But dark mysteries are concealed behind his strange eyes.





caramon and his twin brother raistlin were in the hills above solace when raistlin has one of his usual fits of coughing


i need my tea caramon. NOW!!!


----------



## WarShrike (Aug 25, 2010)

[sblock=Character Card]
I have searched for unseen things these past five years and to avenge the wrongs done to my people. I have little to show for either. Years ago, the Kingdom of Thorbardin in the Southern Kalthax Mountains housed all the dwarves. We Hill Dwarves lived above ground and produced the food for the Mountain Dwarves in the kingdoms below. They gave us fine metalwork in return. But when the Cataclysm came and we rushed for the safety of the underground city of the Mountain Dwarves, they closed the gates, leaving us to the wrath of the gods. I searched for the Great Doors into the underground city, but the mountains had changed. Gully Dwarves caught me, but I escaped, slaying many of the sorry creatures. Curses on the Mountain Dwarves and their cousins in the Gully! 
[/sblock]

Cresting the last hill before the town proper, Flint gets a good look at the village of Solace, still some distance away. The smell of wood-fires drifting up to meet him. He walks downhill a bit and finds a rock to set his back against as he pulls a small block of wood out of his pack, and unsheathes a small, but very sharp knife.

"I never should have left." the old dwarf grumbles to himself, as he starts carving the block, working quickly to uncover whatever wonderous shape is hidden in the wood. "Nothing but trouble in the wilds. Trouble, and Gully Dwarves. If i never see annother _*live*_ Gully Dwarf, it'll still be too damned soon." Wood shavings fly as he vents his hatred of the smelly beasts on the task of carving the block. "It's all Thorbardin's fault. If the Mountain Dwarves weren't so fond of inbreeding, the foul wretches wouldn't even exist." Having drawn this conclusion, Flint's mood improves considerably, and is able to finnish bringing the Timber Wolf out of it's wooden cage. Holding up the miniature wolf for inspection, Flint smiles. "Still got the touch."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2010)

Caramon sighs, "The travels of me and my brother Raistlin took us over the Kharolis Range, though we moved to the southwest, beyond the realms of the Elves. We searched for the fabled Towers of High Sorcery. Deep in the dark mists that always seem to cover that land, we found those towers that have long been hidden to men. They appeared out of the mists." 

When Raistlin orders his tea Caramon replies, "Come on Raist, we'll be at the inn soon. And have some spiced potatoes to go with it."

[sblock=OOC] hey sappire07 you were to edit in the character card at the bottom the top orange stuff was just fluff. Also I will need spells for the day edited into your post, thanks in advance.[/sblock]


----------



## Orius (Aug 25, 2010)

[sblock=Character Card]
I saw the northern lands when I crossed the sea, escorting our friend Kitiara. Once past the seas we parted-she went east and I went west. I searched for a holy man, but I also sought my birthright. For you see, I know only that my mother fled the northlands when I was young. She carried all my dead father had left her: his sword and his ring. From them I know that he was once a Knight of Solamnia. So I journeyed north to take my father’s place in that good and just order. But the Solamnic Knights have fallen into disfavor with the people there, and no trace of the order remains. Thus my past remains a mystery. [/sblock]

Sturm crosses the hills and approaches Solace alone and in silence.  He looks for his old companions, and spotting Caramon, heads over to him while ignoring Raistlin.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 25, 2010)

> I have wandered through forest and wilderness for five years. Through qualinesti west of the kharolis mountains, through the forests of kith-kanan, all the way to the sea. I found no trace of healers, not even tales of them-in my travels. Still, the gods of good must exist: Their signs are everywhere. The white stag led me on good paths, the wheeling bird foretold war, and the thunderclouds warned me of danger. These are the handiwork of the good gods. But i found no cleric to the west.




Tanis travelled to Solace, not paying attention to his surrounding for his mind and heart were elsewhere. He thought about Laurana, Kitiara and his childhood and the absence of gods troubled him greatly. He failed to find the ancient gods and he brought bad news for his friends. Hopefully they brought some good news from far lands.
Hours passed and then reality came back to the Half breed – Solace. Tanis grinned as old memories returned to him. He was so anxious to meet his friends, for good or worse, there is nothing like a good mug of ale with his comrades to set aside agonizing memories.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2010)

None of you have found any sign of the true clerics during your travels. But there is still one companion left to return so the group decides to wait a little longer for Kitiara.  

[sblock=OOC] Updates for this thread are only going to be about once a week from me (probably Tuesdays). Till then you can all RP or wait. You are all together in the area described above so RP your meeting after 5 years of seperation, if you wish. [/sblock]


----------



## possum (Aug 27, 2010)

Tas is excited to see all of his friends once again, so excited that he doesn't seem to realize that Kitiara is gone as of yet.

"Hi, Tanis!" the Kender says to the half-elf as he walks to where the group is slowly beginning to gather.  "Did you find anything on your travels?"  Before Tanis can even answer, Tas is already beginning to describe his own travels and that of his Uncle Trapspringer.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2010)

The sky starts to darken more as Caramon says. "Maybe Kit is already at the Inn? I can see her now, her feet propped up as she waits on us, warm and an ale in hand." Deciding the warrior may be right the group heads off towards town, Tasselhoff in the lead.



> _The mountainside below the group formed one side of a high mountain bowl carpeted in autumn splendor. The vallenwood trees in the valley were ablaze in the season's colors, the brilliant reds and golds fading into the purple of the Kharolis peaks beyond. The flawless, azure sky among the trees was repeated in the waters of Crystalmir Lake. Thin columns of smoke curled among the treetops, the only sign of the presence of Solace. A soft, spreading haze blanketed the vale with the sweet aroma of home fires burning. Looking down into the quiet valley they see lights begin to wink on, making the homes in the trees visible among the vallenwood. The night air was still and calm and sweet, tinged with the smell of wood smoke from the home fires. Now and again they could hear the faint sound of a mother calling her children to dinner._




Each of you are lost in his own thoughts of what coming back means to him, that everyone is unaware that others are out this evening also. The only warning comes from Flint, *"Argh-CHOO!"* the dwarf sneezes, then looks about. "Horse." he says simply, sneezing again.



> _... the figure emerging from the shadows. It was seated on a small, furry-legged pony that walked with its head down as if it were ashamed of it's rider. Gray, mottled skin sagged into folds about the rider's face. Two pig-pink eyes stared out at them from beneath a military-looking helment. Its fat, flabby body leaked out between pieces of flashy, pretentious armor. A peculiar odor hit Tanis, and he wrinkled his nose in disgust. "Hobgoblins!"..._
> 
> _The hobgoblin sat astride the pony, watching them with a sneering supercilious look on it's flat face. His pink eyes reflected the last lingering traces of sunlight. "You see, boys," the hobgoblin stated, speaking the Common tongue with a thick accent, "what fools we are dealing with here in Solace." _




Gritty laughter comes from the trees behind the companions and from near the rider. Ten more hobgoblins step from the trees surrounding the party. They are dressed in crude uniforms and hold wicked jagged edged swords.



> _"Now..." The hobgoblin leaned over his saddle. "I am Fewmaster Toede. leader of the forces that are keeping Solace protected from undesirable elements. You have no right to be walking in the city limits after dark. You are under arrest." Fewmmaster Toede leaned down to speak to a goblin near him, {{"Bring me the blue cyrstal staff, if you find it on them,"}} he said in the croaking goblin tongue._
> 
> _"If they resist," added Fewmaster Toede, switching back to Common for grand effect, "kill them."_




Waiting for no reply he yanks on the reins and turns his mount towards town. With a flick of his riding crop the pony is soon galloping down the road to Solace.

[sblock=OOC]
No need for init this time around the hobgoblins wait to see if you will surrender or not. So please post up your actions and we will start the first combat of this grand adventure.

NOTE: Area you are in is just a standard road 15' wide with woods on both sides. [/sblock]


----------



## sappire07 (Aug 30, 2010)

> _Raistlin, Caramon's twin brother, magic-user. Though his health is shattered, Raistlin possesses great powers beyond his young age. But dark mysteries are concealed behind his strange eyes. _



*spells*

1st=magic missle
1st=burning hands
2nd=darkness




raistlin starts combat by casting burning hands at the nearest goblins


1d20=13,1d6+3=4


----------



## Orius (Aug 30, 2010)

Sturm boldly steps forward and draws the Brightblade.  

"I am Sturm Brightblade, residant of Solace, and I demand to know under whose authority I am being detained."


----------



## possum (Aug 30, 2010)

Tas is about to say something with Sturm when the Kender hears the arcane mutterings of Raistlin.  The Kender figures that combat is now inevitable and grabs a stone from his pouch and loads the sling side of his hoopak.  Whirling the stone around and producing an eerie sound, Tas fires the stone off towards a goblin's head.

1d20=11, 1d4+1=4 

OOC: Not sure if I did this right, I'm kind of new to non-video game 2nd Edition.


----------



## WarShrike (Aug 30, 2010)

Flint quickly draws one of his Hand-Axes and throws it at the nearest goblin, but the act throws him off balace and the axe embeds itself in a tree, far far away from any goblins.

1d20=1, 1d6+2=5 Natural 1.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 1, 2010)

*Tanis*

Hobgoblins!  In the name of the gods, what are they doing in Solace?!
Tanis calls. 
_They haven’t been here for 5 years, so much have changed..._
He thinks to himself as he realizes that there is no chance to speak but fight. Tanis draws his sword and tries to attack one of them.

OOC - Fight Hobgobs (1d20+2=22) THAC0–14, I hit AC: -8
Damage: Damage Hobgoblin (1d8+3=11) Maximum damage - 11hp !!.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2010)

*End of Round 1*

One of the hobgoblins starts to answer Sturm. "The Theocrat thinks we work for him. Haha we work for..." suddenly the hobgoblin's eyes go wide as Raistlin's spell goes off behind the knight.

Sturm doesn't notice the spell but when the hobgoblin charges in he easily deflects his swing with The BrightBlade. 

"Kill him," the goblin croaks. And Sturm is takin by surprise when the second beastman attacks. It catches him unaware and the blade cuts into his thigh. "Honorless dogs!" the knight curses.

Raistlin's spell catches two of the hobgoblins flat-footed and they scream in agony before dropping to the ground dying. Caramon had stepped up to finish them off, but the smell was a little overpowering. The big warrior stares at the burning body then feels a sharp pain. Turning a hobgoblin's blade in his side the warrior's face turns ugly as he prepares to do battle.

Flint and Tasselhoff both try their hands at a ranged assault but miss, (although the kender's stone lands alot closer than the dwarf's axe). The two targets step up blades in hand. One punches Flint across the face with the pommel of his sword. Tasselhoff side steps the hobgoblin's swing and in the process "borrows" Flint's dagger, since he wasn't using it.

A quick feint from Tanis and his opponent lowers is guard. The half-elf runs the beastman through and realizes his mistake to late. Not quick enough to get the blade out of the dead hobgoblin, he takes a cut across the arm as another hobgoblin attacks him. A twist and boot to the gut helps Tanis retrieve his weapon and he is ready for any other attacks. Blood trickles warmly down his arm to his elbow.

The last hobgoblin flees after the Fewmaster clearly not wanting to fight armored warriors.

[sblock=Combat]

```
[U]Character          HP   AC     In Hand/Condition[/U]
Sturm            41/45   3     Brightblade&shield/none
Caramon          44/51   5     longsword&shiled/none
Tanis            31/35   3     longsword/none
Flint            38/42   6     h.axe&shield/none
Tas              15/15   5     hoopak/none
Raistlin          8/8    5     staff/none
```
 
Hobgoblins are AC 5 (there are six left)

*ROLLS:*
Roll Lookup - hobgobs att rnd 1
Roll Lookup - hobgobs dmg rnd 1
Roll Lookup - caramon's att rnd 1 [/sblock]


----------



## Orius (Sep 3, 2010)

"Honorless dogs, you have no real authority here.  Prepare to die!" Sturm swings the Brigtblade mightily, but the wound he has just taken throws him off balance, his attack misses widely, and he nearly falls on his mustasche.

1d20=1


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 3, 2010)

Turning to face the Hobgoblin that just hit him, Tanis swings his blade, targeting the Hobgoblins’s torso. But the blade goes wide, Tanis is troubled, too much have happened in the last 5 years and fighting Hobgoblins is the last thing he thought he will do on the road to Solace.

Attack Hobs (1d20=1)


----------



## possum (Sep 3, 2010)

Tasslehoff grasps his borrowed dagger in his left hand, the kender's right hand still holding his hoopak.  He stares at the hobgoblin attacking him and attempts to dig the dagger through the larger being's gut.

He reacts in shock as Tanis is sliced a non-fatal wound by another hobgoblin.  Their reunion is obviously not going the way they all thought it would.  This sight likely distracts him just enough to avoid hitting his foe.

1d20=10, 1d4=4


----------



## WarShrike (Sep 3, 2010)

Flint draws his other Hand-Axe. Preparing to strike, he sees Tanis get hit and roars with fury, as he lands a vicious blow to his opponent.

Attack roll, round 2 (1d20+1=19, 1d6+2=7)


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2010)

*End of Round 2*

The companions trade blows and parries with the hobgoblin's neither side scoring a telling blow. And neither side giving quarter. Flint th eonly combatant to draw blood this pass.

[sblock=OOC] Well Caramon missed with both of his attacks and one roll was a 1 go figure. At least the hobgoblins all missed I was scared there a minute. Ok Sturm gets two attacks this round and remember Tas is twice as good at throwing the dagger than he is at trying to hit in melee.

*Top of Round 3* [/sblock] 

[sblock=Combat]

```
[U]Character          HP   AC     In Hand/Condition[/U]
Sturm            41/45   3     Brightblade&shield/none
Caramon          44/51   5     longsword&shiled/none
Tanis            31/35   3     longsword/none
Flint            38/42   6     h.axe&shield/none
Tas              15/15   5     hoopak/none
Raistlin          8/8    5     staff/none
```
 
Hobgoblins are AC 5 (there are five left)

*ROLLS:*
Roll Lookup hobgoblin's att rnd 2
Roll Lookup caramon's att rnd 2 [/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 9, 2010)

Tanis tries to refocus and shouts to his companions.
I’m O.K, bring the villains down!
He swings his sword ... oh, so close, he missed the Hobgoblin.
_These are not simple marauders, these are trained Hobgoblins, a part of an army_ 
Tanis thinks to himself.

(1d20=7) Hit AC:7


----------



## possum (Sep 9, 2010)

Tasslehoff backs away from the hobgoblin attacking him and quickly flips the dagger over in his hands so the pointed end is now in his fingertips.  "Try to avoid this!" the kender shouts at the hobgoblin as he throws the dagger straight at his opponent.

Throw dagger at hobgoblin (1d20=14, 1d4+1=3) 

OOC: I'm just wanting to make sure that I get this right.  My ranged THAC0 is 17.  Since I rolled a 14, does that mean I hit anything with an AC "lower" than a 3?


----------



## WarShrike (Sep 9, 2010)

Flint hears Tas's shout and looks over to see how he's doing, which allows the hobgoblin facing him to dodge his axe.

Attack Roll, Round 3 (1d20+1=5, 1d6+2=5)


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 10, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]







possum said:


> OOC: I'm just wanting to make sure that I get this right. My ranged THAC0 is 17. Since I rolled a 14, does that mean I hit anything with an AC "lower" than a 3?




*That is correct and by "lower" you mean numbers higher than 3. *

*So you hit anyone with an AC between 3 to 10.*

HM[/sblock]


----------



## Orius (Sep 10, 2010)

Recovering his balance, Sturm attacks with a cold fury, hitting the hobgoblin that wounded him with a mighty stroke from his sword.

1d20=18, 1d8+6=9

[sblock]Don't remember how to do THAC0 exactly, but I'm pretty sure 18 hits.  I'm going to have to drag my PHB out though, doubtful the next roll with be as easy to figure out as a nice high roll or a fumble.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 15, 2010)

*End of Round 3*

It takes the companions only a few seconds to get back into their old ways of fighting together. Tanis parries another blow from one of the only two hobgoblins. While the other moves in threatingly towards Tasselhoff.

"You dirty Kender," it says advancing Flint's dagger in it's belly. "I'll gut you for trying to gut me." But Tas dodges out of the way of the wild swing.

Sturm dispatches his foe and then turns quickly to see who he can help. The twins have already killed two more hobgoblin's and the knight thought he saw streaks of light hit one of the beast before it toppled forward. Tanis fughts one creature while Flint and Tasselhoff look to be "playing" with another. 

[sblock=Combat]

```
[U]Character          HP   AC     In Hand/Condition[/U]
Sturm            41/45   3     Brightblade&shield/none
Caramon          44/51   5     longsword&shiled/none
Tanis            31/35   3     longsword/none
Flint            38/42   6     h.axe&shield/none
Tas              15/15   5     hoopak/none
Raistlin          8/8    5     staff/none
```
 
Hobgoblins are AC 5 (there are 2 left)

*ROLLS:*
Roll Lookup hobgoblin's att rnd 3
Roll Lookup twins atts rnd 3 

*TOP OF ROUND 4*[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 16, 2010)

Raistlin & Caramon

One goblin manged to get past the fighting heroes. H e decided that the frail looking human was a better target than a grumpy dwarf or fighters in full armor...

Overviewing the battle and ready to be the much needed brain for his dumb but powerful and healthy brother, Raistlin smiles slightly and starts to conjure a magic missle to the the goblin a lesson. He was no longer weak, not with the blessing of Linitari on his side. But just as he starts to intone the first magic syllables, his health hampers his triumph. Only able to manage some quick words between his coughing, he calls for Caramon's help: "'cough' Caramon 'cough' the goblin 'cough'"

Caramon quickly reacts, giving the goblin next to him a kick. Not enough to finish the creature, but enough to get loose and to the goblin that menaces his loved brother. With a quick stroke, he expertly severs the creatures head. "Don't fear , Raist, I'm always here to help you!"

The words only bring a sore expression to his twins face.


----------



## possum (Sep 16, 2010)

"You should have listened to that gut," Tas remarks, "not you your boss."  The kender ducks out of the way of the swing and retreats back a few feet, loading another stone into his hoopak.  "We don't have this 'staff' you're looking for, and that's obvious!"

Sadly, the stone slips out of Tas' hands before he can even load the shot in the sling.

Attack the hobgoblin (1d20=1, 1d4+1=2)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 16, 2010)

Learning the way these trained Hobgoblins move, Tanis switch to another fighting style, a more elegant Elvish kind, he swings his blade high above with an arch, kneels and nails the sword into the opponent’s belly, cutting throw armor with a well placed thrust.

He looks around him, analyzing the condition of his companions.

(1d20=18) Hit AC: -4
Damage (1d8+3=10)


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 17, 2010)

*Combat over*

[sblock=OOC] Combat is over!! Caramon killed the wounded goblin with his +5 damage modifier. And Tanis killed his at it only had 6 hp total.

From here on please wait to use the dice roll they are suppose to be making it smaller or hidden. And great post WD I am really glad you are aboard. All of you great work give me an after battle post to let me know you are ready to continue and then we will. [/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Sep 17, 2010)

"What a God-awful stench!" moans Flint, grabbing his nose. "Let us discuss this whole affair somewhere we can breathe!" he grumbles as he shuffles off down the road.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2010)

Raistlin & Caramon

"Raist, are you alright? Your tea and some of Otik's spiced potatoes will help you. Maybe we can even visit our old home. And meet Kitiara... Sturm! Where is Kitiara? Last time I saw her you traveled together." Caramon asks excitedly.

Raistlin just stays back and nods, trying to avoid showing further weakness by coughing. But he doesn't seem to be really interested to visit his old home. To much old memories...


----------



## possum (Sep 17, 2010)

Tasslehoff picks up the dropped stone and looks about the carnage of the battlefield.  "Anyone hurt real bad?" he asks, hoping that no one was seriously injured during the fight.  The kender goes to retrieve the dagger from the gut of one of the hobgoblins, holding his nose to fight the stench all the way.  

The kender removes the dagger from the body of his foe and cleans it with a bit of cloth from his pouch.  Flint may see, if he's close enough, the small wooden wolf that the dwarf was whittling when they first arrived back in the Solace area.  When the blade is clean again, Tas places it in his pouch.  He sniffs the cloth, nose scrunching up at the smell of hobgoblin blood, and then promptly drops it down to the ground.

"Yes," he says to Caramon's question.  "Where _ is_ Kitiara?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 19, 2010)

*Tanis*

What have happened?! Something must be wrong if goblins roam the countryside and terrorizing the travels to Solace. They were not simple marauders plundering caravans. They were trained soldiers, looking for something. They must have a commander somewhere.
Tanis calls
Friends, I’m so happy to see you and that we are O.K. I was wishing and dreaming to meet you over Otik’s spiced potatoes rather then battle with you on the way to Solace.
He looks around, sees that Kitiara is not around and waits for Sturm's answer.


----------



## Orius (Sep 20, 2010)

Sturm scowls as Tanis glances at him.  "We parted when we reached Solamnia.  I haven't seen her since."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 20, 2010)

Raistlin & Caramon

"Oh, I see. Let's get inside. I can taste Otik's potatoes nearly from here. Maybe she is already awaiting us.
... Sturm, have you found the knights." Caramon asks further.

Raistlin coughs again as he speaks to his brother: "'cough' At least he wears one of the armors. I think a 'cough' Rose armor. Saw it once in a book. So stop asking ignorant questions. 'cough' I need my tea soon."


----------



## WarShrike (Sep 21, 2010)

Flint pries his wayward axe out of the tree before moving down the road towards Solace.


----------



## possum (Sep 21, 2010)

Tas looks around once again as the group begins heading towards Solace.  As he looks at the changing leaves in the giant trees, all thoughts of the ambush and the dead hobgoblins leave his mind for the time being, replaced by thoughts of spiced potatoes and cold ale.  His stomach growls as if on cue.

The kender looks to his friends and how they've changed.  He looks at Raistlin most of all, the physical changes heavily apparent.  "Raistlin," he says with slight caution.  "Are you okay?  Your health looks like it's gotten much, much worse since we last met."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 22, 2010)

Raistlin choose to ignore the kender's many questions and Tas soon becomes bored with getting the mage to talk. Suddenly he sees their destination. "Look we're here!" he exclaims pointing.



> _The Inn of the Last Home rests cradled high in the boughs of a Vallenwood tree - as do all the buildings here, for Solace is a treetop town. Warm laughter tumbles from the Inn. The worn steps wind around the heay trunk up to the familiar, carved door._
> 
> _The Inn of the Last Home never changes. The polished wooden bar weaves about several living branches. An old man weaves stories in the corner and delights the crowd gathered about him. The delicate windows of stained glass behind the barare being polished by Otik Sandath, the barkeeper. He turns and waves, smiling at you, and motions the barmaid in your direction. The low murmur of voices fills the inn. The bartender turns thoughtfully to polish the glasses. At a far table, near the stroyteller, a man and woman sit together and speak quietly. Another man stands beside the now silent storyteller while a small boy stares thoughtfully into the fire._
> 
> _The barmaid steps towards you, smiles, and shows you to a table. Something about her seems familiar. The hair? The intelligent glint in her eyes? Could this be Tika, the little girl who swept the tavern floors a short five years ago? The Inn never changes, but surely its people do._




As they start to sit at a table in the center of the room pushed up next to the trunk, Tika takes their order for ale, hot ater and plenty of spiced potatoes. She starts for the kitchen but turns right back around. "Oh I almost forgot Tanis," she starts to say.



> _- she reached in her pocket and drew forth a cylindrical object - "this arrived for you today. Under strange circumstances."_
> 
> _Tanis frowned and reached for the object. It was a small scrollcase made of black, highly polished wood. He slowly removed a thin piece of parchment and unrolled it. His heart thudded painfully at the sight of the bold, black handwriting._
> 
> ...




Tika heads to the kitchen as you all discuss the letter and returns with hot food&water and ale. Raistlin brews his tea and you all talk a little more of your travels. About a half an hour later a group of guardsman come into the Inn on what they say is a "routine patrol" but before leaving they each down a tankard of ale.

"At least they were human." Flint grumbles into his own mug after they leave.

[sblock=Note]
Tanis - Duties here to my new lord keep me very busy and I regret I will not beable to meet with you and the others. Send them all my best wishes and please send my love to my brothers. And most of all I send my love out to you Tanis I hope we meet again someday soon.  - Kit [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Suddenly, soft music begins. Its source is aslim, beautiful girl. Lyre in hand, she slides gracefully to si; nearby a large plainsman raises a flute to his lips._
> 
> _The girl's eyes are a bright sky blue, her skin a buttery tan. ost striking of all is the flowing white gold of her hair. Plush white furs trim her woven cape. A single feather folds back along the right side of her head._
> 
> _Her voice clear as winter air, she begins to sing..._




[sblock=Play Me]
 Song of Goldmoon 



> _The grasslands are endless, and summer sings on,
> And Goldmoon the princess loves a poor man's son,
> Her father the chieftain makes long roads between them.
> The grasslands are endless and summer sings on._
> ...



[/sblock]

As the musicians start to rise a cyrstal staff falls from their belongs and rolls across the floor towards the companions. It stops when it hits Sturm's booted foot. Then there is a flash of blue light and the knight feels a healing warmth, and then suddenly his wounds are now longer there.

The woman quickly runs to pick up the staff before the knight can bend down to grab it. She stands before the companion's table, glowing staff in hand and looking as stunned as they as to what has just happened.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 22, 2010)

Raistlin & Caramon

Caramon is to busy to get Raistlin's tea ready (and seemingly by seeing Tika...), that he doesn't notice the starnge happenings.

Raistlin on the other side focuses his strange hourglass eyes on the female barbarian, or more, her staff. "Interesting." He says quietly, glad that the tea had remedied the worst of his coughing.


----------



## possum (Sep 22, 2010)

Tas listens in captivation at the song, studying every word of it.  It is a good ballad, he thinks, and it might make for a good campfire tale one day if the group ever gets separated again.  He sighs for a second, as his thinking has caused him to miss half of a verse.  

His attention is broken once again as the song ends and the singer's staff drops to the floor and rolls to Sturm's foot.  Hey, he thinks to himself, didn't that fat hobgoblin on a horse say something about one of those before he set his lackeys after them?  The kender looks up at the woman and her companion.

He takes a bite of his potatoes before trying to discreetly motion to the rest of his companions to see if they too have seen what he has.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 24, 2010)

*Tanis*

_Heroic ballad of a broken soul that found her love in the end ... probably a personal story of these two_
Tanis thinks to himself as he stuffs another spiced potato into his mouth and cleans up his scorched throat with a swig of ale.

The falling and rolling of the staff almost chokes him.
Healing magic...
He says quietly
Clearly it is a sign from the gods, Mishkal
He rolls the name on his tongue and stands up
God’s magic ... years I have travelled and sought for a sign from the gods and there it is ... who are you?
He says with awe to the gold haired lady


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 24, 2010)

The beautiful barbarian woman stands proudly, and then speaks to the group as the tall flute playing warrior moves up to tower above her.



> _I am a princess of the Que-Shu tribe. Riverwind is my guardian and __my betrothed. We seek to discover the nature and use of this staff. __Some months ago, Riverwind went to my father and asked for __my hand. Father had another marriage in mind for me and __demanded that Riverwind prove his worthiness by bringing back the __magic of the Forsaken Lands._
> 
> _For months I had no word, no sign of him. Then Riverwind returned. My father's plan was spoiled, so he claimed the staff was not magical and ordered Riverwind stoned in the village. As the stones fell upon him, I ran to his side. At that moment, the staff blazed and we suddenly found ourselves on the plains west of the village. We search for proof that the staff holds powerful and good magic. Until __we know how to control the staff, we cannot return to my tribe. _​





She looks to Riverwind and smiles. When it looks like he will not tell his story she prompts him to speak. ​


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 25, 2010)

[sblock=Character Card]I am a warrior of the Que-Shu tribe. I have loved Goldmoon for many turns of the sun. I remember little of what happened to me after I reached the Forsaken Lands. Everything rises as dark dreams: a black swamp, a well, a kind and shining lady, a leather-winged creature of evil. How much of this happened and how much was madness, I cannot say. Months later I somehow returned, bleeding, crazed with fever and visions. I presented the staff, but the council scorned it. Somehow the staff helped us escape in a flash of sunlight. Now we seek control of its power.[/sblock]
Riverwind gives Goldmoon a "must I" look and she gave him a "get on with it" look in return. Bowing to the inevitable he takes Goldmoon's hand for support and starts to talk. Those who know him, know that he's a very terse individual who hardly ever strings two sentences together. Tonight, however, he is positively eloquent.

"When I left the village, something told me to travel north. Long was my journey and as I kept going north, Summer changed to Autumn and you could feel the chill of winter in the pre-dawn air. Eventually, I reached the shores of the Newsea. By this time the vegetation had become very sparse and game was non-existence. Under these circumstances even an experienced plainsman finds it hard to locate food. As I followed the sun and the moon and the stars, aimlessly searching, I started to become delirious. Then, I came on a ruined city in a black swamp or did I dream it. Regardless, it seemed real to me and I will treat it as such. Searching the village I encountered a well from which rose death on black wings. Ancient it was and evil, very evil. Just as I though I had met my end, she appeared. The woman dressed in blue light. What transpired next I don't remember. All I know is that she gave my the staff, which Goldmoon now carries. After that my recollection is even more hazy and my next sane thought is waking in our village with Goldmoon tending me, herself sick with worry"

Riverwind finishes talking and Goldmoon squeezes his hand in sympathy and love.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 25, 2010)

*Tanis*

What are your plans now?
Tanis asks the tribe man and the daughter’s chief
Surely, you cannot stay here, Hobgoblins roam the land looking for you my lady and the staff you posses.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 25, 2010)

Riverwind becomes quite perturbed on hearing that hobgoblins are looking for Goldmoon. He puts his arm around her protectively and utters. "Hobgoblins looking for Goldmoon. Explain." From his manner and tone of voice you can tell he is very worried.


----------



## possum (Sep 27, 2010)

"We've been travelling for five years, each of us looking for some sign of the old gods," Tas begins.  "We get back here and we're so happy to see each other that we miss this fat hobgoblin on a horse.  He said his name was Toede and he was looking for a blue crystal staff," the kender continues.  "We didn't have it, but he didn't care and set his troops on us.  We got 'em and came back here, only to find you two!"


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 27, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Perfect set up possum thanks!  [/sblock]

Tika from behind the barbarian's says as her eyes never leave the staff, "Hobgoblin's aren't the only one's looking for that staff there have been strange hooded men in Solace. They said, they said... oh no!"



> _"You've got to get out of here!" Tika came running over to Tanis, her breath coming in gasps."The whole town's been hunting for that staff! Those hooded men told the Theocrat they'd destroy Solace if they caught someone harboring the staff. The townspeople will turn you over to the guards!"_
> 
> _"But it's not our staff!"Tanis protested..._
> 
> ...


----------



## Orius (Sep 27, 2010)

Sturm calmly drinks his ale.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 27, 2010)

Raistlin & Caramon

"Suggest we should leave Caramon." Raistlin says as he stands up, looking at the backdoor of the tavern. Good they knew the lay-out since child-days.

"I'm coming Raist." The bigger brother obeys, quickly filling some of the tea to one of his empty water skins.
Then Caramon sees, that Sturm still sits calmly. "Sturm, what are you waiting for. There is a fair woman in need for protection. Isn't this what true Knights of Solamnia do?"


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 27, 2010)

A look of utter panic crossed Riverwind's face. Drawing his sword he frantically starts looking round, while addressing Goldmoon. "Darling, we have to go. Now."

"Tika. Is there a back way out?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 27, 2010)

*Tanis*

Should we want it or not, we are part of it now.
Tanis says to his companions
Sturm, leave your ale and get up, we must leave.
He turns to Tika
Tika, show us the backdoor and hold them down as much as you can.
Tanis, troubled by the mention of hooded man and the presence of humanoids in the peaceful village of Solace turns to Goldmoon and Riverwind
If you are truly the holder of a divine staff, an item of the gods, I’ll protect you my lady as I searched for a sign of them for many years.


----------



## Orius (Sep 28, 2010)

Sturm looks at Tanis with astonishment.  "Run?  From this rabble?"

However, Caramon's words remind him of the priorities of honor.  He stands and turns unhurredly towards Goldmoon.  With a bow he says, "Your staff has placed you in considerable danger.  We are familiar with the local area, and we would be honored to accompany you and guard your lives."


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 28, 2010)

Normally Rivewind would defer to Goldmoon. However, this time he addresses her in a firm tone, saying. "Sorry lady. This involves your Security and is my decision." Turning to the others he says. "Thank you for the offer of aide. We accept."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 29, 2010)

*Tanis*



Orius said:


> Sturm looks at Tanis with astonishment.  "Run?  From this rabble?"




I'm sorry my friend.
Tanis replies to Sturm and puts a firm hand on the knight's shoulder.
I do not question your skill as I know you are a skilled fighter, but we cannot estimate the power of those who wish to steal the first sign of gods I've seen for years.
He turns to his companions
We encountered skilled Hobgoblins on our way to here and I do not want to think who are on pursuit after this staff.

Turning to Tika he asks
Tika, who are the hooded people and when did they come to Solace?


----------



## possum (Sep 29, 2010)

Tas looks from his unfinished meal with a bit of sadness.  It had been five years since he had eaten here and now their first meal back is spoiled with the news of oncoming dangers.  Oh well, he thinks as he stands up.  I've had plenty of meals interrupted during my travels, he continues.

"I agree with Tanis," the kender says to Goldmoon and Riverwind.  "We'll make sure you both get out of here safely."


----------



## WarShrike (Sep 29, 2010)

Flint hurriedly gulps down what's left in his mug before standing up with the others.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 30, 2010)

Goldmoon stood silent a moment, gripping the staff in both hands before she sighed out. "Riverwind is right, we will come with you."



> _The cooked stared at them as they ran through the kitchen. Caramon and Raistlin were already at the exit, which was nothing more than a hole cut in the floor. A rope hung from a sturdy limb above the hole and dropped forty feet to the ground..._
> 
> _... "I'm sorry about this," Tika apologized to Goldmoon, __"but it is the only way out of here."_


----------



## Orius (Sep 30, 2010)

Sturm stands just inside the door to the kitchen and looks at Tanis.  "I will go last.  Make sure the others get clear first."


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 30, 2010)

As the party starts going down the rope, Riverwind needs to make a quick decision as to whether to proceed or follow Goldmoon. Given that that they don't know what is ahead but they know that danger is behind them, he decides to go after her. Knowing better than to try to help her, he simply stays alert while saying "After you princess."

Once Goldmoon is safely down the rope he will sheaf his sword and climb down.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 1, 2010)

Raistlin & Caramon

"Looks like pretty long fall if you loose your grip. Raist, shall I carry you? You have to hold your books and staff and your health since..." Caramon starts after looking down the hole in the floor, but is harshly silenced by Raistlin's hand gesture.
_
I have power now. No longer the weakling who constantly needs help._  Raistlin thinks and jumps down. Caramon gasps for air, but the wizards fall slows down and he lands like a feather on the ground.

Caramon sharugs and follows on the rope, once it is his turn.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 2, 2010)

*Tanis*

Tanis nods to Sturm
Hang on friend
He takes the rope and goes down after Caramon.
Once down, he draws his sword and tries to find an escape route.

[sblock=ooc]
Now I guess that Tanis knows the way around Solace and possibly an escape route not from the main road ... what do you say HM? Tanis will lead the group from another way. In the original story the party fled from the Seekers to the lake.
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Oct 3, 2010)

Tas waits for the majority of his friends and companions to head down the escape rope before he goes to leave the inn himself.  "Hurry up, Sturm," the kender says as only his head remains above the hole in the ground.  With this said, Tas begins to climb down once again.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 6, 2010)

The companions each make their way out of the Inn and to the ground. Once gathered Tanis quickly decides to head away from town figuring that the homes about will be the first place the guards will search.

He and Tas lead the group to an area with a few caves not a mile from the main road that leads north to Haven and south to Gateway. They reach a dry cave just as it starts to rain. A blessing from the gods? As the rain should wash away most of their tracks.

Riverwind starts a small fire as the others find spots to lay down around the small flames. It seems like old times to Tanis, even though Kit is not there. Flint looks up at the half-elf from his whilting and _hrphms_ the dwarf knows what Tanis is thinking so clearing his throat he starts a ritual the companions have done every first night before every adventure they have ever been on together...


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 6, 2010)

*Canticle of the Dragon*

Flint starts...

_Hear the sage as his song descends
like heaven?s rain or tears,
and washes the years, the dust of the many stories
from the High Tale of the Dragonlance.
For in ages deep, past memory and word,
in the first blush of the world
when the three moons rose from the lap of the forest,
dragons, terrible and great
made war on this world of Krynn._

Tas jumps in with his part overly excited...

_Yet out of the darkness of dragons,
out of our cries for light
in the blank face of the black moon soaring,
a banked light flared in Solamnia,
a knight of truth and of power,
who called down the gods themselves
and forged the mighty Dragonlance, piercing the soul
of dragonkind, driving the shade of their wings
from the brightening shores of Krynn._

Sturm takes up the tale...

_Thus Huma, Knight of Solamnia,
Lightbringer, First Lancer,
followed his light to the foot of the Khalkist Mountains,
to the stone feet of the gods,
to the crouched silence of their temple.
He called down the Lancemakers, he took on
their unspeakable power to crush the unspeakable evil,
to thrust the coiling darkness
back down the tunnel of the dragon's throat._

Tanis speaks up...

_Paladine, the Great God of Good
shone at the side of Huma,
strengthening the lance of his strong right arm,
and Huma, ablaze in a thousand moons,
banished the Queen of Darkness,
banished the swarm of her shrieking hosts
back to the senseless kingdom of death, where their curses
swooped upon nothing and nothing
deep below the brightening land.
_
There is a pause as this was usually where Kit would speak, but Raistlin steps in speaking...

_Thus ended in thunder the Age of Dreams
and began the Age of Might,
When Istar, kingdom of light and truth, arose in the east,
where minarets of white and gold
spired to the sun and to the sun's glory,
announcing the passing of evil,
and Istar, who mothered and cradled the long summers of good,
shone like a meteor
in the white skies of the just._

Raistlin continues on with his own part...

_Yet in the fullness of sunlight
the Kingpriest of Istar saw shadows:
At night he saw the trees as things with daggers, the streams
blackened and thickened under the silent moon.
He searched books for the paths of Huma
for scrolls, signs, and spells
so that he, too, might summon the gods, might find
their aid in his holy aims,
might purge the world of sin._

And Caramon stammer's out his part as he hadn't recited this in over five years...

_Then came the time of dark and death
as the gods turned from the world.
A mountain of fire crashed like a comet through Istar,
the city split like a skull in the flames,
mountains burst from once-fertile valleys,
seas poured into the graves of mountains,
the deserts sighed on abandoned floors of the seas,
the highways of Krynn erupted
and became the paths of the dead._

And Flint about to end the Cantile as he always does is surprised when Goldmoon speaks up and finishes...

_Thus began the Age of Despair.
The roads were tangled.
The winds and the sandstorms dwelt in the husks of cities,
The plains and mountains became our home.
As the old gods lost their power,
we called to the blank sky
into the cold, dividing gray to the ears of new gods.
The sky is calm, silent, unmoving.
We have yet to hear their answer._


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 6, 2010)

The morning comes with no troubles from any of the guardsmen from Solace. The group sits around the small fire as Tanis looks over one of Tasselhoff's maps. The group is currently a few miles south of Solace near the road that leads south to Gateway and north to Haven. 

When they awoke the group is surprised that all their wounds from the fight with the hobgoblins were healed. Noone on watch saw anything but Goldmoon tells them she believes it must have come from the staff, she speaks up.

"We must find out how to control the staff's powers. Before we met you Rivewind and I were on are way to Haven to speak to the Seekers there. But if you all believe there is a better place to go we will listen to what you have to say."

[sblock=OOC] 
Ok possible places to go:

South - Gateway and then possibly the elven lands.
North - All the way to Solmania and the great cities of the north
East - Towards the plains where the staff orginally came from to begin with.
West - To Haven and the Seekers.
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Oct 7, 2010)

Tas thinks for a moment, looking at his map.  "Well, if you were on the way to Haven to meet with the Seekers," the kender says aloud.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 7, 2010)

*Tanis*

I hate to say it, as much as I do no want to but ...
Tanis sighs as he gaze into the fire
I say we travel to Gateway, toward our final destination, a place where there could be some knowledge about the staff.
He raise his head to the companions
Qualinost, where the speaker of the suns can aid us


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 8, 2010)

Raistlin & Caramon

"Tanis is right. The Speaker of the Sun has maybe the needed knowledge. More than those seekers. And I don't have fond memories of Haven." Raist says from the shadow of his cowl, his hourglass eyes looking at the mysterious staff.

Caramon just nods at his twin's words, his mouth occupied with eating.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 8, 2010)

Riverwind looks at Goldmoon, who nods and smiles at him in encouragement. "We were only going to Haven for want of a better idea. If you think Gateway is better then we'll go there."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 12, 2010)

Deciding on heading to Gateway, the party leaves the shelter of the cave and makes it's way south and west through the forest till they arrive at the New Haven Road.



> _The Solace Stream sparkles beneath an ancient bridge. Water tumbles out of the forest, over rocks, and towards the Southpass that lies between the Sentinel Peaks. West of the bridge, the road splits in two, branching to the south and west. Both roads wind among the great Vallenwoods, whose boughs form a brillant autumn canopy over the roadway._




Standing amongst the brush, still wet from last nights rain, the group looks out at the road wondering if it's safe...



> _...someone ought to scout-"_
> 
> _"I will, Tanis," Tas volunteered, popping up out of the brush beneath Tanis's elbow. "No one would suspect a kender traveling alone."_
> 
> ...




Heading south the group makes for Gateway.

[sblock=OOC] Marching order please Tas has the lead at about 100 feet. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

*OOC:*


Raistlin in the middle, Caramon next to his brother.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 13, 2010)

Riverwind finds that he has a bit of a dilemma. He realises as one of the groups fighters he should be at the front or the back. At the same time this means leaving Goldmoon unguarded. Finally, he decides that Goldmoon should be safe with Raistlin & Caramon. Turning to Tanis he says "Tanis. I'll take the van or the rear, your choice. Goldmoon stays with Raistlin & Caramon." Turning to Goldmoon he says "Sorry Princess. Security. My call."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 13, 2010)

"Yes my protector," Goldmoon says in mocking modesty, teasing the warrior with down cast eyes. "My beloved." she whispers.

[sblock=OOC] If Tas is at the fore front and we assume Tanis and Flint take the "first rank" since everyone would be moving at Flint's pace. Would it be ok with everyone that the marching order be:

Tas
90-100 feet
Tanis & Flint
10 feet
Caramon
5 feet
Raistlin & Goldmoon
10 feet
Sturm & Riverwind

For marching down the road? [/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 13, 2010)

*Tanis*

Tanis nods to Riverwind and calls to Flint
Let us walk up front my friend as I wish to hear the stories of the last five years from a brave dwarf friend.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 14, 2010)

Riverwind mouths "Love you." to Goldmoon before joining Sturm at the rear of the group. He walks down the road quietly not saying anything unless Sturm speaks first.


----------



## possum (Oct 15, 2010)

Tas continues to walk down the road much further ahead than his companions.  The Kender's song gradually fades into whistling the tune.  He keeps his eyes on the road, but still enjoys the scenery, using his hoopak as a walking stick once again.  He takes his waterskin out of his backpack and takes a slight sip before putting it back and continuing on with the walk.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 19, 2010)

OOC: Crunch post to get a few rolls in. Fluff to follow.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 19, 2010)

The companions travel for a few miles south along the New Haven Road and the Vallenwood trees start to thin away adding normal trees to the forest that follows on both sides of the road.



> _The brilliant leaves float softy from the trees to the floor of the canyon. The worn road leads peacefully between the spires of the Sentinel Peaks._




As they exit the canyon the mountains continue to rise to their east, to the west the woods are thick and hilly. 

The group spots Tasselhoff returning. The kender waves his arm above his head three times, signally that there is trouble ahead.

Stopping the group waits for Tas's report.


----------



## possum (Oct 19, 2010)

Tas jogs back to the stopped group and reports, obviously winded.

"I...saw some...metal down the road a bit,"  He pauses for a second to try and catch his breath.  "It looked like weapons...and I heard armor!  Then, I saw these eyes...  these creepy looking eyes staring back at me from the trees..."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 19, 2010)

[sblock=Opps] Did I forget to tell you possum that this was all seen up in the trees?  [/sblock]


----------



## possum (Oct 20, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]You did, but I forgot to mention it.  Editing it into the post now.[/sblock]


----------



## Orius (Oct 20, 2010)

Sturm stands his ground and places his hand on the hilt of the Brightblade, readying for trouble.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 21, 2010)

*Tanis*

Eyes from the trees?
Tanis replies
We are very far from Qualinost, so the chances of elves are low.
He turns to Raistlin
Raist?


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 21, 2010)

Raistlin & Caramon

"Could be magic. Everything is possible with magic. Have these eyes seen you, too?" Raist asks back. His brother Caramon keeps silent, but readies his sword to take a protecting position at his brother's side, like they had practiced in the fights before.

[sblock=OOC]
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 22, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Need spells for the day please WD. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 22, 2010)

Duplicate Post


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 22, 2010)

Riverwind unships and strings his shortbow and nocks an arrow. Moving towards the woods on the left hand side of the road, he signals to the other that he is going to go round. He proceeds to quietly move through the woods to where Tas saw the eyes.

[sblock=OOC]Move Silently (40%) through the woods[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2010)

Riverwimd moves into the woods and none of the party can hear his passing. The group gives him a quick 100 count before heading back down the road as if nothing were wrong.

Tanis and Sturm take the lead since there might be real trouble ahead. They are followed closely by Caramon and Raistlin with Tas, Goldmoon, and Flint bring up the rear. The dwarf having a tough time keeping the kender from wondering off and following Riverwind.

Riverwind finds a spot where he can watch bith the road and the trees. He doesn't see these eyes the kender talked about but his senses tell him something evil is here none the less. He keeps an eye to the trees and as the group passes his postion he sees movement in the branches. It was no wonder he couldn't see them clearly, their brownish scales helped them to blemd in with the fall foilage.

Wait... scales?

The creature look set to leap from the trees at the group on the road, but Riverwind comes to his sense and let's an arrow loose as calls out a warning. "Ambush!" but the arrow misses it's target in the dense treetop.

Creatures like the group has never seen before drop from the trees, gliding down with large bat-like wings spread wide. As they descend one lifts a horn to it's reptilian lips and blows out a signal.

*Bhat! Bhat! BBHHAATT!*


They surround the party four of the dragon men on each side of the road.


[sblock=OOC] Ok got the surprise round out of the way. Going to roll up a few more things then the round is all yours. No init as they needed to get into postion so they went know it is the groups turn. [/sblock]

[sblock=Description]


> _...Leathery wings sprang from it's back. It had the scal flesh of a reptile; its large hands and feet were clawed, but it walked upright in the manner of men. The creature wore sophisticated armor that allowed it to use its wings. It was the creature's face, however, that made him shudder, it was not the face of any living being he had ever seen before, either on Kyrnn or in his darkest nightmares. The creatures had the face of a man, but it was as if some malevolent being had twisted it into that of a reptile!_










[/sblock]


----------



## Orius (Oct 27, 2010)

Sturm draws the Brightblade and attacks the nearest foe.

[sblock=ooc]
Ugh that's a mess.  Should I just do the rolls again, or count the 7 as a miss?  Is 7 a miss?

Should go practice with the dice a bit.

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 27, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] You hit AC 3 so yes it is a hit. And I will let you keep the 14 damage since you are newto the dice roller, but that only means you killed it and now have to make a DEX check at -3 (so 1d20-3 added in the above post) and if the total is greater than your DEX the Brightblade is stuck if the total is your DEX score or lower you will be alright and get to keep your sword. [/sblock]


----------



## Orius (Oct 28, 2010)

The Brightblade cleaves the dragonman's arm clean off.  Then, the creature turns into stone!  Sturm's eyes widen as this happens, though he is able to keep his feelings and fears under control.

"Tanis!  Caramon! Be careful, these creatures turn to stone when killed!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2010)

Raistlin & Caramon

Wind seems to blow up as Raistling grasps the arcane energies to use the first combat spell he had ever learned...

Caramon keeps near his brother's side, swinging his blade at the approaching draconic enemy.

[sblock=OOC]

I don't find the right edition sleep spell at the moment. I will aim it as described in the ooc thread, with using magic missle on the nearest draconian as an alternative.

spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Oct 28, 2010)

Tasslehoff watches as the rest of group engages the strange lizard men.  He pulls his "borrowed" dagger from its spot on his belt and throws it at the one closest to him.

1d20=8, 1d4=4


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 28, 2010)

Tanis swings his sword at the nearest enemy.

"Take this!"
Flint calls as he tries to bring down his dwarven weapon on the draconian.

ooc - Tanis scored AC:3 and 9 damage.
Flint scored AC: 13.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 29, 2010)

Goldmoon draws a sling from her belt and loads it with a stone. She starts singing it above her head waiting for a good moment to strike out.

[sblock=OOC] Riverwind to finish the round and then I wil add the fluff and let you know some postions. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 29, 2010)

Pausing only to glance over to Goldmoon, to check she is safe and having made sure that if his arrow misses it won't hit a party member. Riverwind knocks and shoots an arrow at the nearest dragonman.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 29, 2010)

*End of Round 1*

Sturm ready for this takes the initiative and strikes out at the first draginman to come forward. The brightblade makes short work of the creature and as it dies it instantly turns to stone. Crying out a warning Sturm turns to see the others forming a circle around the kender, woman, and mage. 

A small glancing blow brings Sturms eyes back to the front and he curses as he sees two more draginmen have replaced the first, thinking that they may need numbers to take down the knight.

Raistlin casts a spell he knows will not hurt the others but will take the dragonmen out of this fight. His sleep spell isn't as pontent as it has been in the past, due to the fickleness of such magic. He does watch as one dragonman slowly falls to the ground pillowing it's head in it's arms fast asleep. Caramon cuts his opponent deep across the chest but this one seems the largest of the group and just starts swinging huge powerful blows at the warrior. Caramon brings his shield up and deflects the wild swings.

Tanis and Flint hold near the rear the two old friends fighting side by side. Tanis's blade quickly slashes his opponent across the neck. Astonished Tanis watches as the thing only bleeds for only a second before freezing in place it's clawed hands reaching for it's throat. Flint's blow is deflected and tasselhoff also misses his attempt to hit the creature with Flint's dagger. 

Goldmoon doesn't know who to attack with everyone so close to each other. Riverwind's shot goes wide due to the same problem as he doesn't wish to strike anyone besides their attackers.

[sblock=Combat]

```
[U]Character          HP   AC     In Hand/Condition[/U]
Sturm            44/45   3     Brightblade&shield/none
Raistlin          8/8    5     StaffofMagius/none
Caramon          51/51   5     l.sword&shiled/none
Tas              15/15   5     hoopak/none
Tanis            35/35   3     l.sword/none
Flint            39/42   6     h.axe&shield/none
Goldmoon         19/19   8     sling/none
Riverwind        34/34   4     s.bow/none
```
 
8 Draconians - 2 dead, 1 wounded, one asleep

2 Draconians in melee with Sturm
Wounded Draconian fighting Caramon
1 Draconian fighting Flint
1 Draconian fighting Tanis

Tas, Raistlin, and Goldmoon in center of circle made by warriors.

ROUND 2 HEROES ARE UP. [/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 29, 2010)

*Caramon*

Caramon continues to attack Mr.  Toughguy.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 29, 2010)

Raistlin
_
Unknown enemies that seem to be resistant to his magic. This is a challenge for a true wizard!_ Raistlin thinks as he channels his next spell. Brilliant motes of force leave his fingertips, accompanied by coughs.

[sblock=OOC]

Sorry HM, can you roll the magic missle damage for me. Will have my rules ready next round. Promise.

spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 29, 2010)

"Flint!"
Tanis calls as his old friend took a wound.
Jumping to the side, Tanis tries to slice the creature across the chest. while Flint curse loudly and tries to bring down his weapon on the draconian's hips.

_ooc - Flint scored AC:11 ; Tanis scored AC:-5 with 9 damage._


----------



## possum (Oct 30, 2010)

A strange sound begins to build up from the center of the circle as Tasslehoff begins to swing his hoopak around.  He makes a quick glance around the side he's facing, looking for the strange creature that's most vunerable to an attack.  He decides on the one that Flint's currently trying to take down.

1d20=16, 1d4=3 

Hit AC 1


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 31, 2010)

Riverwind can see that battle has been well and truly joined and that he is as likely to hit his friends as the enemy if he continues using his bow. So he drops the bow and draws his longsword. Creeping up behind the nearest dragonman, he attempts to stab it in the back but his attack is deflected by his tough skin


----------



## Orius (Nov 1, 2010)

Sturm quickly attacks one of the dragonmen facing him.  Feeling wary of the creature's strange nature, he fails to put his full strength behind the blow even as he strikes the creature solidly.

[sblock=ooc]
19?  Booyah, I'll guess that's a hit... ;p
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2010)

[sblock=Update] Will update the round tonight, needed to look up rules for shooting into combat, and Orius - Sturm's attacks are 3/2 meaning you get one attack then two then one again and so on. So you have one left to make for the next round. [/sblock]


----------



## Orius (Nov 2, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Ah yes, 2e's wacky 3/2 specialization.  So that's another attack roll in that post I made above?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2010)

*End of Round 2*

The melee turns chaotic as swords clash, spells light up the area, and battle cries fill the air. The companions fight with the determination of true heroes, where one fails another is there to succeed and the enemy is soon in disarry but fight on savagely to thier cold stony deaths.

Flints out cry causes both Tas and Tanis to act. The kender throws a dagger right into the dragonman's hide and the distraction let's Tanis finish him with a quick jab of his sword. Heeding Sturm's warning he pulls the sword out quickly.

Goldmoon and Riverwind both seeing the dragonman that Tanis left alone to help his friend they both attack. And the stone goes wide for fear of hitting her beloved, while Riverwind's strike hits but can not penetrate the scaly hide. The draconian turns to attack Riverwind his stirke blocked by the warriors own blade. They stand locked in combat.

Caramon misses his huge opponent but smiles all the same as the thing takes two bolts of magical energy to the chest. Shaking it's head it tries to strike out but Caramon's shield takes the blow. Weaken Caramon knows if he can just get passed it's defenses once he will be able to finish this monster.

Sturm wastes no time dispatching the first of his opponents while avoiding the second. It is almost reflex as his years of training and adventuring with his friends have prepared him better than if he had spent a dozen lifetimes training with the knights and their "single combat only tactics". He sighs at the thought, but it is true if your enemy fights in numbers than you need to be ready for it.

And speaking of numbers... the companions hear a horn in the distance somewhere to the south.

*BHHAATT... BHAT... BHAT...*

And then they see a mile or more down the road more winged monsters headed towards them. Their answering horn embolding the creatures that they already fight.







[sblock=Combat]

```
Character          HP   AC     In Hand/Condition
Sturm            44/45   3     Brightblade&shield/none
Raistlin          8/8    5     StaffofMagius/none
Caramon          51/51   5     l.sword&shield/none
Tas              15/15   5     hoopak/none
Tanis            35/35   3     l.sword/none
Flint            39/42   6     h.axe&shield/none
Goldmoon         19/19   8     sling/none
Riverwind        34/34   4     l.sword/none
```
 
8 Draconians - 4 dead, 1 wounded, one asleep

1 Draconian in melee with Sturm
Wounded Draconian (14dmg) fighting Caramon
1 Draconian fighting Riverwind

Flint and Tanis free to chose new target.

Tas, Raistlin, and Goldmoon in center of circle made by warriors.

*NOTE:* Ignore Riverwinds dmg roll I thought I scored a hit but his AC is different from the orginial due to fighting feat, and the draconian missed by one. And I had to roll Sturm's att to see if he killed the draconian (needed to know if it would get an attack or not).

*Round 3 Heroes are up!* [/sblock]


----------



## possum (Nov 3, 2010)

"How long can we keep this up?" Tas asks as the Kender reaches for another rock from his pouch, loading it into the sling of his hoopak.  He chooses the same draconian he hit before and fires off another shot.

1d20=7, 1d4=3


----------



## Orius (Nov 3, 2010)

Sturm bravely stands his ground and continues battling the foes.  Once again he bravely strikes his opponent.

[sblock=ooc]Naturally, I don't know how many hp these guys have, so don't know if the first attack killed or not.  I'll edit the post accordingly.

And I checked my PHB, I didn't see the rules on how the 3/2 attacks are supposed to work.  I do know that it's 1/2/1/2 alternating, but I couldn't find the reference in the book.  So either it's in the DMG, or it's something Skip had to repeatedly explain in Dragon.  [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 3, 2010)

Raistlin

Raistlin straightens himself up and tries to avoid further coughing. He tries to decide between using his magic to turn invisible and sneak away or using web to hinder the approaching foes... but both would leave him weakened, perhaps even unable to hustle.
"We have to retreat! They are to many!" He calls, adding :"No honor in stupidity!"  mostly to Sturm.

[sblock=OOC]

Not much I can do now .

Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 3, 2010)

Hearing a horn in the distance, Riverwind briefly looks away from the combat and is horrified to see the approach of more dragonmen. Determine to finish off his current opponent as soon as possible, to give him a chance to use his bow before they get here, he initiates a series of sword strikes which cumulates in his sword sliding over the dragonman's hide. Obvious the approaching dragonmen have distracted him.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 3, 2010)

*Caramon*

Caramon grimly smiles as he continues the battle dance with his brother and foe.

[sblock=OOC] Hit ac 3.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 4, 2010)

Tanis's gaze shift to the charging creatures but before they will retreat they need to take care of the draconians that are attacking Goldmoon and Riverwind.
Tanis swings his sword toward the creature. Flint tries to flank the creature from the other side.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 5, 2010)

*Combat Over*

Caramon finishes off the large dragon-man as Sturm and Tanis take out the last two. The fight was over quickly thanks to the group being ready, but more of these strange creatures are coming up the road from the south. 

With a wall of mountains looming high to the east the group has only two options of retreat, north towards Solace or west into the forest.


----------



## possum (Nov 12, 2010)

Tas looks quickly back and forth between the two options.  Really, he thinks, there is no option.  After what happened back home and now the strange lizardmen chasing after them, there's no way that they can reasonably head back to Solace.

The kender turns to the west and cries out loud enough for the rest to hear him.  "We have to get out of here, follow me!"  With that said, he races into the foliage to the west.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 12, 2010)

Raistlin

Raistlin follows the Kender as fast as possible. "Maybe one is a fool to follow a Kender, but one would be a bigger fool if one stays here. Come Caramon!" 

[sblock=OOC]


Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 12, 2010)

"Hurry, into the forest."
Tanis calls
Flint nods and replies
"I'll take the back, lead with the kender."


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 12, 2010)

*Caramon*

"Coming Raist, Do you need me to carry you?"

Probably, getting a stare of death in return.

"Well, don't overexert yourself."


----------



## Orius (Nov 13, 2010)

Sturm lowers his sword, but does not sheathe it yet.  While his friends have withdrawn, the Plainsmen have not, and he will not leave them to die alone here.  He waits to see what Riverwind will do.  

[sblock=ooc]I would have responded sooner, but Sturm is not the sort of character that will withdraw from combat until everyone else has.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 13, 2010)

Once the decision is made to withdraw, Riverwind sheaths his sword and retrieves his bow from where he dropped it. Nocking an arrow but not drawing the bow. "Come Goldmoon, lets get out of here." he says, assisting Goldmoon as they hurry after the others.

Once Riverwind is far enough back in the woods that he cannot be seen from the road he will stop. "You continue. I'll cover our tracks." Putting word to practice, he starts to hide their trail. He continues doing this either for a quarter of a mile or until he hears the dragonmen enter the woods.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 13, 2010)

Goldmoon follows Riverwind into the forest. Once he starts back to cover the groups trail she whispers, "Careful my heart."

The party trudges through the undergrowth of the forest it's floor a tangle of brush and trip vines. They travel a good two miles before needing to stop as a small cliffed mountain looms before them. 

Riverwind returns saying he saw some of the dragonmen enter the forest but they seem hesistant to follow. He also reports that they're is almost no way to slip by them to get back to the road.

Tas sitting on a stump a map in his hand and a few in the grass at his feet suddenly jumps up excited, "I know why they aren't following. I know where we are."

Flint gives a grunt like it would be something if the kender knew anything useful.

"We are in the Darken Wood." he says taking the map and turning it upside-down and looking at it hard. "I think."


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 13, 2010)

*Caramon*

"Great, out of the frying and into the fire.  I feel like of the Last Home's potatoes."


[sblock=OOC] Sorry can't remember the innkeeper's name.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 14, 2010)

Raistlin

"Are you thinking more about Otis' potatoes or his girl? I saw your gaze on her..." 

[sblock=OOC]


Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web
[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 16, 2010)

"Raist!"  Caramon blushes his face dark red.  His potatoes,  who was that girl though?  Last I knew that anoying Tika, was all the help he had.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 17, 2010)

Riverwind looks at the map over the kender's shoulder and, once he has it the right way round says. "It's not clear whether we can get all the way to Gateway in the woods. Still I think we should try."


----------



## possum (Nov 18, 2010)

Tas shrugs as Caramon fears for their safety.  "I don't know," Tas says.  "While I've heard lots and lots of stories about Darken Wood, I'd much rather take the dangers I know about to those dragonmen," he concludes.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 18, 2010)

Raistlin

"I would have never thought you would miss the change to explore a new local because of danger... but we are not all kender. Despite of this 'cough' he is right." 

[sblock=OOC]
HM, when was the last time Raist got his tea? Could he cast another spell without penalty?

Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web
[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 18, 2010)

"Raist, there is danger, an there is haunted.  I don't think a blade will do much good against a ghost."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 18, 2010)

*Tanis*

Looking over Tas’s shoulder, Tanis breaks his silence.
Dryads, Unicorns ... I’m not that kin to meet any forest dwellers that are not Elves. At least we know what to expect from theses scaled dragon men.
Tanis says, his eyes rolling back and forth on the map.
We can travel 2 miles from the road and keep our trail parallel to the South pass that leads to Gateway. Hopefully, we’ll come across one of the little streams since Gateway lies on the banks of Solace stream.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 20, 2010)

"Aye a good idea lad," Flint says to Tanis. "And I think these mountains change to something more like large hills the closer you get to Gateway. We could cross them and keep them between us and the dragonmen, then come up to Gateway from south."

With a plan the group sets out traveling the rest of the day and crossing the mountains but keeping close to them and always traveling south. 

It is normally about a days walk from Solace to Gateway but with the added detour the group has to camp and in the morning they reach the town of Gateway.



> _Smoke drifts lazily from the chimneys of Gateway. The comfortable houses and shops nestle in the arms of the Sentinel Mountians at the base of Gateway Pass to Solace. The smell of baking bread sweetens the autumn breeze._




After watching the town for a few moments the party sees no signs of trouble, just an ordinary day.

[sblock=OOC] Ok folks way off the books for now lets have some fun before we get back "on track". The above quote is the only mention of Gateway in the whole module.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 22, 2010)

Raistlin

"Does anyone of you knows anything about this place? I does certainly not. Somone should scout before we enter. Someone who isn't a wizard..." 

[sblock=OOC]
HM, when was the last time Raist got his tea? Could he cast another spell without penalty?

Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Nov 23, 2010)

Tas looks up at the mage and begins to place several items of his into his satchel.  "I do suppose that's my cue, isn't it?" the Kender says as he hefts the bag onto his shoulders.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 24, 2010)

*Tanis*

Tas.
Tanis says to the Kender
Scout ahead and see if dragon men or goblins roam the nearby entrance and streets. Question a local farmer or a shopkeeper if they have seen the dragon men.
Turning to the others he adds
We are a large group, we do not want the beggar's eyes upon us so I suggest we'll split to two or three when getting inside and keep eye distance from each other until we'll find a place to rest, equip and head towered the south again.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 24, 2010)

Raistlin

Rastlin nods at Tanis' words. There is no need to say anything. All know the twins would travel together.

[sblock=OOC]
HM, when was the last time Raist got his tea?

Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 24, 2010)

Riverwind says "Goldmoon and I are a natural pair. But we are wanted and known to be travelling together, I suggest we split up. Sorry love." The last sentence being an aside to Goldmoon. "Goldmoon should go with Flint and I'll go with Tanis. What do people think?"


----------



## possum (Nov 24, 2010)

Tas heads off into the city, pack on his back and hoopak in his hands as a walking stick.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 24, 2010)

[sblock=Tas] How about saving throw vs. spells if you succeed you stay on mission if not.. well you I'm sure can post up something. LOL [/sblock]

The town of Gate Way is only a little larger than Solace. It's buildings surrounded by a low wall of stone mined from the surrounding mountains. As the different groups start to enter the town they see no sight of goblin patrols or dragonmen. The town and everyone in it seems to going about their normal daily lives.

[sblock=WD] Probably been a few hours, since breakfast and your tea time. So finding an inn, may be in order. [/sblock]


----------



## possum (Nov 25, 2010)

1d20+0=5 

Somehow I think this fails...


----------



## Orius (Nov 25, 2010)

Sturm turns to the Plainsman.  "If you wish it, I will escort Goldmoon along with Flint.  She carries the staff, and thus is in the most danger of us all.  If the goblins or dragonmen have spies here, she will need the most protection."

[sblock=ooc]
Tas got sidetracked?  That didn't take long.  [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 25, 2010)

Raistlin

"Come, brother, let's find a tavern. I need my tea!" Rastlin urges Caramon.

[sblock=OOC]


Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 25, 2010)

*Tanis*

Tanis goes side by side with Riverwind, his eyes scout for danger and for Tas.
When he fails to see Tas he curses quietly to himself, hoping the kender will find them later.
When he understands that no danger is waiting for them for now he tries to find a lodge for the night so the party will consider their future steps. Once he finds a lodge, he'll signal with eye contact to Sturm and Goldmoon, hoping the later will signal to the twins.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 25, 2010)

Rivenwind says "Thank you Sturm. I will feel so much better knowing she is being looked after by both you and Flint."

"Be safe my love." he says to Goldmoon as the three leave.


----------



## possum (Nov 25, 2010)

Tas enters the town, fully intent on scouting the area for his friends.  The sites and smell of the city prove to be too distracting for the Kender, however.  A pleasant smell wafts past the Kender's nose, taking off the main road and to a small bakery.  He leaves the shop minutes later, minus a few coins and plus a hot loaf of a sweet bread.  

Tas munches happily on his new find and pulls a map out of his pouch.  He wipes the crumbs of a bread that he had "found" for the owners off of a map and pulls a small pencil from the pouch as well.  He pencils in the name of the bakery next to the town and scribbles "Good pumpkin bread here," under it.

This done, he continues on his way throughout the town looking for something else interesting.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 27, 2010)

*Caramon*

Caramon escorts his brother, offering him a shoulder to lean on, if needed.


----------



## Orius (Nov 28, 2010)

Sturm scans the town casually, while keeping note of both Tanis and Caramon's locations.  He soon notes that Tas has once again vanished out of sight, and his mood turns dark and sullen.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 28, 2010)

Riverwind continually looks about him as he accompanies Tanis into the town. At the same time he tries to keep an eye on Goldmoon but doesn't let rhe fact that he is worried about her from him being alert. He notices that the Kender has disappeared but does not think anything of it.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 30, 2010)

Everyone but Tas makes their way to _The Tumbling Tankard_, a fair sized inn and tavern. It is almost midday when the group arrives entering at different times and taking up seats at different tables, before congregating into one. 

The tavern is full of people who seem to be celebrating some sort of fall festival. There is food and drink, music and dancing. In no time the darkness of the trip is replaced by smiles and cheer as you celebrate with the people of Gate Way.

[sblock=Tas] Following an interesting cat as it balances along a fence, Tas trips over something and falls forward. His topknot in his face the little handler pushes it aside to see what he tripped over. He is surprised when he see what looks like a half dead plainsman lying up against the fence. 

"Hel... help... me." he says softly nearly a whisper of a whisper. [/sblock]

[sblock=Everyone Else] Please post up some interaction between you and an NPC. Either by dancing, asking a question, or sharing a tale.  [/sblock]


----------



## possum (Nov 30, 2010)

Tas looks at the badly wounded plainsman with astonishment and immediately kneels beside him.  "You're hurt," he says, stating the obvious, but its the only thing the Kender can think of at the moment.  "What happened?"  He rummages through his bag as he waits for an answer, hoping to have something to at least provide some measure of comfort to the injured man.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 1, 2010)

[sblock=Tas]The man reaches out and grips Tas by the wrist as the kender searches his pouch. "No time, please listen." he says his voice ruff and gruggily, like his lung is punctured.


> _"My name is Nightshade from the village of Que-Teh. The dragonmen are taking all of us south as slaves. This morning the men of my tribe held secret council, chained though we were in the caravan. I was chosen to escape, to go to Que-Shu for aid, while the rest of my comrades rose against the dragonmen and drew their attention. A tremendous army of evil lies to the south. I have overheard them speak of a second army that waits to crush the Seeker Lands from the north. They hold back their armies only for fear that a crystal staff will return to Xak Tsaroth while they are not watchful. Why, I do not know." His voice becomes desperate. "Do not go south, for only slavery and death lie there. Find the crystal staff, and take it to Xak Tsaroth. It is our only hope."_



The last word is strangely burned into the kender's mind. It could be from the way it came out along with Nightshade's last breath. Something Tas will remember till the end of his days.[/sblock]


----------



## Orius (Dec 1, 2010)

Sturm chivalrously pulls out a chair for Goldmoon to sit down.  After she is seated, he casually approaches Tanis.  "Have you seen Tas?  I was keeping an eye on him, but he seems to have disappeared on us again."


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 3, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Do the Heroes know the cause of the celebration?  Or is it something unique to the town?[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 4, 2010)

Orius said:


> Sturm: "Have you seen Tas?  I was keeping an eye on him, but he seems to have disappeared on us again."



Tas disappearing is not something new, the little mouse will pop out sooner or later.
Tanis chuckles to himself
It is time to rest and cheer, we did not have the time doing so in Solace and with the dragon men and goblins after us and the lady, I fear celebration will be rare.
Tanis stands and addresses his companions
A toast for a reunion and for a better future, enjoy and drink not because later we’ll have to form a plan.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 4, 2010)

Raistlin

Rastlin enters just after Caramon, who holds the door open to him. Sitting down in the most shadowy corner of the tavern he orders his twin: "The tea Caramon. I need it now!"

[sblock=OOC]


Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web
[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 4, 2010)

*Caramon*

"Yes Raist, right away!"  Turning to the barkeep, "can we have some hot water please?  My brother needs it for his cough."


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 8, 2010)

Riverwind always feels awkward in social situations and the Tumbling Tankard inn in Gateway is no exception. Therefore he hunches down in his seat, nursing a drink. Suddenly one of the local girls comes waltzing up to the table and asks Riverwind for a dance. Embolden by a couple of drinks, she will not take no for an answer and drags him on to the dance floor. Riverwind is not familiar with the local dances and has little skill in dancing. However, he is fleet of foot enough to manage not to trip over his own feet or step on his partner. After a few dances, Riverwind starts to relax a little and actually manages to start pumping his partner as to what has been happening locally on the pretense of being new in town.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 9, 2010)

*Tanis*

Tanis nerves chill out after the second mug of ale, with the party all around him he relaxes and cheers with the people around.
To add flames to the fire of happiness Tanis tries to pump Flint and Caramon with alcohol, taunting them "Hey guys, even Tas drinks more then you and stays sober".
But the serious natured fighter still, from time to time, throws a glance to the door, hoping to see Tas jogs in rather then armored figures or dragon men.


----------



## possum (Dec 21, 2010)

Tas looks at the dying man as he draws his last breath.  He gently gets up from his kneeling position.  The kender is shaken somewhat by the experience.  Never before has he feeled so useless when it came to a wounded man.  "Crystal Staff?" he whispers as he looks around the area.  "I have to tell..." he pauses for a second, realizing that he had completely forgotten his original reason for entering the town in the first place.  "...Tanis," he finishes the sentence.

He races away from the area, originally headed towards the area where he had left the group.  He pauses, slightly regaining his senses and realizing that they wouldn't stay waiting there for as long as he was gone.  They must have gone into the town and found an inn to stay the night in.  

The Kender races towards an inn he had passed around an hour previously, it had sounded busy but he had avoided it for some reason earlier.  He hastily opens the door and steps into the inn, looking to see if his friends were among the many gathered in celebration there.  He sees Caramon and quickly walks to his friend's side.

"Oh, Caramon," he begins, his voice hard to make out through the exhaustion of his running and the stress.  "I found a dying plainsman out there," he adds.  "The dragonmen, slaves, searching for us," he manages to get out through deep breathes.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 21, 2010)

*Caramon*

"Whoa! Slow down, catch your breath.  What's this about dragon men and slaves?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 21, 2010)

Raistlin

Raistlin sighs and sips from his tea at the Kender's words: "I think I know who are the 'dragonmen' are, this time, but the slaves are a new thing..."

[sblock=OOC]
Raist is always in hearing distance of Caramon.

Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Dec 23, 2010)

The Kender stops for a moment to catch his breath as Raistlin speaks.  He looks at both of his companions before beginning to speak again.  "The dying plainsmen said that the dragonmen attacked their village.  Those who were captured were sent south as slaves.  He said not to go south, but to a place called Xak Tsaroth." he looks around before continuing to whisper the information he had learned.  "The plansman said that the dragonmen feared that we'd go there, but that _we_ have to."


----------



## Orius (Dec 23, 2010)

Sturm looks at Tanis and Caramon.  "Should we check this out?  This may very well have something to do with Goldmoon's crystal staff."


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 24, 2010)

Riverwind is oblivious to Tas' tail. He is currently on the dance floor trying valiantly not to make a fool of himself. To tell the truth he is actually starting to enjoy himself. His only regret being that it is a village girl he is dancing with and not Goldmoon.









*OOC:*


Did Riverwind manage to pick up any titbits of information from the girl?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 24, 2010)

*Tanis*

Tas’s words is like a bucket of cold water on the flames of happiness Tanis excited.
The smile fades away as Tanis becomes troubled.
Let head to one room, I’m very kin to hear your story Tas and Raist’s tale about the dragonmen. We cannot risk to be heard in the full crowded place.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 26, 2010)

Goldmoon steps up to where Tas is talking to a few of the others.

"What is it?" she asks. As Tas starts to explain what the plainsman told him she cuts him short. "Show me Tasselhoff, maybe the staff can help."

OOC: Going to assume everyone follows Tas. if not will change post.

The group arrives at the location Tas is sure of it. He even sees the crumbs from his sweet cake that he dropped, but the plainsman is not there.

Riverwind searches a little but finds no tracks but right before giving up he discovers a silver bracer fitted with four green gems. Engraved inside the band it says _"Nightshade Warrior of Que-Teh" _

"A defenders band," he says handing it to Tas. "They are forged around a warriors arm. It is said only death can remove them." Looking over at Goldmoon he sighs and says. "Que-Teh might not be the only plainsmen village in danger."

_*gasp*_

"Home," she says looking off towards the east. "Father, mother, no."

[sblock=ghostcat] Riverwind found out that hooded strangers passed through the town asking about a staff. Your dance partner remember that it was the same day alot of smoke could be seen in the sky towards the east. As if there was a grass fire on the plains around Que-Teh.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Dec 30, 2010)

Tas leads the group to the spot where he discovered the dying plainsman and is shocked when he discovers that the body has disappeared in the short time that he had been gone.

He accepts the band of metal from Riverwind as the plainsman hands it to him.  "Must be an intriguing rite of passage," the kender says, wondering what happens if a warrior gains weight.

Tas looks as Goldmoon looks in the general direction of the village and worries about her family's safety.  "They may not be dead," the kender says.  "Nightshade said that many had been taken south in bondage.  He shrugs slightly.  "They may be there, still alive.  But..." he stops for a second.  "He said we shouldn't go south..."


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 30, 2010)

*Caramon*

"Well. then what shall we do friends?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 31, 2010)

Raistlin

Raistlin clears his throat with another cough before he speaks up: "I know what we shouldn't do... running around blind without the light of knowledge guiding our path. Have you ever heard of Xak Tsaroth? There was once a great library there. If we can find anythere unformation about the staff and this new creatures, then there. Who comes with me and my brother?"

[sblock=OOC]
Raist is always in hearing distance of Caramon.

Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 31, 2010)

Turning to Goldmoon, Riverwind says "I'm sorry darling but we dare not go back to our village. We will not be welcome even if we are bringing help."


----------



## possum (Dec 31, 2010)

Upon hearing the name of Xak Tsaroth, Tas' head lifts up and the kender turns to face Raistlin.  "Yes," he says, remembering something that the dying plainsman had said.  "He said that the dragonmen are afraid that we'll be headed towards Xak Tsaroth.  They're holding back," he said.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 31, 2010)

"Well you darn door knob brained kender," Flint says in a gruff voice. "If the dragonmen don't want us to go there you should have spoke up. That is excatly where we should go then."

[sblock=OOC] Sorry possum, I mean no offense to you. I have just been itching to call Tas a "darn door knob brained kender" for soooooooooooo long now.  [/sblock]


----------



## possum (Dec 31, 2010)

Tas looks somewhat hurt at Flint's words.  "I did," he says, pointing to Caramon and Raistlin.  "I told them.  It's not my fault that you didn't hear me."









*OOC:*


No problem.  I know it's all a part of the iconic bantering between Flint and Tas.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 2, 2011)

*Tanis*

This town is not safe.
Tanis remarks
The dragonmen arrived to here, I hope no one is watching us. Too bad, the party was a little piece of joy and comfort.
Turning to his friends he say
But we must rest before we head to Xak Tsaroth. I do hope we'll find another sign of the gods there. We can rest on the skirts of town, finding a refugee on the forest's edge.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 5, 2011)

From what Riverwind remembers of Tas' map, you have to be careful which way you leave Gateway otherwise you end upon the wrong side of the river. Having no idea which direction they are heading he asks Raistlin before leading the party to a camping site."So exactly where is Xak Tsaroth Raistlin?"

Once he has received an answer from Raistlin, Riverwind waits until the others are ready to move out and leads them south to the edge of the town, making sure they end up on the right side of the river. Once they have cleared the village he will turn away from the road and start to search for a secure camping spot, preferably one with running water nearby.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Need a bit help here. I have a fuzzy memory regarding Xak Tsaroth's location. Perhaps Tas has it already a map (?)


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 6, 2011)

[sblock=OCC] Tas's map doesn't show Xak Tsaroth. Raistlin would know it is east of Solace, rumored to be in a swamp. In turn Riverwind would know of a swamp east of Que-Shu. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 6, 2011)

Raistlin




ghostcat said:


> ..."So exactly where is Xak Tsaroth Raistlin?"
> 
> ...




Raistlin answers quickly, hiding the fact that he doesn't know the exact location: "In the east of Solace, located in a swamp"

[sblock=OOC]


Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 6, 2011)

*Tanis*

What is the history and present of the place?
Asks Tanis as he looks around, trying to see if someone is watcing them


----------



## possum (Jan 7, 2011)

Tas continues to listen eagerly.  Before today, he had never heard of a place called Xak Tsaroth, and was amazed when it wasn't on one of his many maps.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 8, 2011)

*Caramon*

Caramon listens intently to his brother along with the rest, saying your the one for books Raist.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 8, 2011)

Raistlin

Raistlin answers: "An old trading city, destroyed during the Cataclysm. Perhaps Sturm knows more, it was founded by the Solamnics. Tas, is there a swamp n the east of Solace on one of your maps?"

[sblock=OOC]


Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web
[/sblock]


----------



## Orius (Jan 9, 2011)

"I've never heard of the city," Sturm replies.  "Many of the knights have forgotten their past and know only the Code.  Some don't even believe Huma existed."


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 9, 2011)

"There's a swamp east of Que-Shu." say Riverwind


----------



## possum (Jan 9, 2011)

"I think so," Tas says as he pulls a map out of his pouch.  He spreads onto the ground so everyone can see.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 11, 2011)

"Hrmph a swamp east of Que-Shu eh? And Que-Shu is east of Solace." Flint states flatly letting it hang there for a moment. "Guess we best make off east then and hope I don't catch some disease that will turns me into a gully dwarf." 

The party soon leaves the jovial town of Gate Way behind. They make it a few miles east reaching the edge of the grasslands that are home to the plainsmen. A smile forms on Goldmoon's face as she sees the lands of her people and she gains a little hope that all is well. 

"Perhaps these dragonmen didn't even go as far east as Que-Shu, if they were afraid." she says to the others as they travel. 

Just before the sun sets the group makes camp in the open grassland.

[sblock=OOC] Remember this is a weekly updating game for me mostly. I figured moving on would be for the best. I wish everyone to post during the week to know they are following, thanks in advance.

Also if you wanted your character to do any purchasing of supplies please note that in your post along with a list of what it is you bought. [/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 12, 2011)

How far is your village and how far is the swamp?
Tanis address the question to Tas, Riverwind and Raistlin


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 13, 2011)

Raistlin

Raistlin waits for Tas to answer the question. He isn't sure himself, but doesn't want to admit it in front of the others. _Never showing weakness!_

[sblock=OOC]


Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jan 13, 2011)

"About 50 miles east of Solace, I think," Tas says, looking at his map.  "That is if I'm reading this scale right," he adds.  "That's the swamp," he quickly corrects himself.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 13, 2011)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> How far is your village and how far is the swamp?
> Tanis address the question to Tas, Riverwind and Raistlin




"Our village Que-Shu is about two days East from here. The swamp is about a day past there across the mountains."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 13, 2011)

*Tanis*

If the plainsman Tas found was right, then marching to the village is marching to the hands of the Dragonmen and the Goblinoids that road the land, searching for Goldmoon's staff.
Tanis says to the companions and address Tas again
Is there a way to circle the plains and arrive to the ruined city and the swamp from another route?


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 20, 2011)

Riverwind shakes his head to Tanis's inquiry. "The only way to the swamp is through the Black Pass. The mountains can't be gone around. But we will get through and find what these dragonmen fear." 

The group spends that night camped on the plains and in the morning march off towards the east. About midday that first day they find a large swathe of trampled grass, as if a very large group passed from the north into the lands further south.

Tracks all about show signs of clawed dragonmen and the tracks of wagons loaded heavy down. From all the traffic it looks like the force numbered in the hundreds. Riverwind nods to the north, looking up the long trail he says, "Que-Teh lies at the head of this trail of that I have no doubt. We should move on."

The rest of the day is uneventful and the party makes camp once again under the open sky of the plains. The EastWall Mountains can be seen not far off as the sun sets on another cold day.

During the night everyone is awakened by the loud roar of something far off. Everyone sits up in their blankets and listens but the sound is not heard again.

In the morning an ominous sight greets the group. They have always been traveling east and a little north, to reach the pass, but bypass any of the villages of the plains. To the north and east almost directly in the groups path a thick column of black smoke rises towards the heavens. As the move towards it, it slowly dwindles and thins as it slowly burns itself out. But the air starts to turn foul with the smell of smoke and soot lies scattered throughout the tall grass, until finally it is like black snow on the ground.

Goldmoon looks to Riverwind as they near the pass. She says nothing but her eyes are full of tears that will not fall. He shakes his head at her unspoken plea and turns to lead the group away from the plains and through the mountains.

The pass through the mountains may have once been a great road before the Cataclysm. An old broken road that still shows signs here and there of it's paving stones. And before the Cataclysm it would have led straight to Xak Tsaroth. 

Now the road ends abruptly and a foul swamp blocks the way.







"Great we found the swamp so where's this city?" Flint asks sarcastically.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 20, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Will need marching order and what you are caring in hand [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 20, 2011)

Raistlin



HolyMan said:


> ...
> 
> "Great we found the swamp so where's this city?" Flint asks sarcastically.





"In the middle. It is always in the middle." Raistlin mutters as he marches next to Caramon.

[sblock=OOC]


Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 20, 2011)

Riverwind will try to find a suitable branch that he can use as a staff. If necessary, he will snap one off a tree. Holding this in his right hand, he will hold his, stringed, bow and an arrow in his left hand. Taking his usual position at the front, he will start to carefully navigate through the swamp. Using his ranger skills and his impromptu staff to find a passable path.

[sblock=OOC]Can I purchase some spare bow strings.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 20, 2011)

[sblock=ghostcat]







ghostcat said:


> [sblock=OOC]Can I purchase some spare bow strings.[/sblock]




Yes, hmm.. nothing in the PHB so how about 2cp per back up. [/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jan 20, 2011)

Tas follows behind Riverwind as the group begins to head towards the swamp and, hopefully, Xak Tsaroth.  Using his hoopak as a walking stick just as the plainsman is using the one he just made.


----------



## Orius (Jan 21, 2011)

Sturm follows behind Riverwind and Tas.  He also carries a branch cut from a tree to probe around the marshy ground.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 21, 2011)

*Caramon*

Caramon will be beside his brother and he will be equipped with longsword and shield.


----------



## sappire07 (Jan 26, 2011)

flint brinks up the rear equipped with handaxe and his round shield


edit:sorry ignore the dice i don't know what happened


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 27, 2011)

*Chapter 2: Lost City of the Ancients*


```
[COLOR=Orange][I]The exposed roots of the Ironclaw trees twist the mud and swamp water. Vines
trees and ferns block vision beyond a few feet. The ground is soaked and 
spongy. All is in shadow; the sun shows only a brief glimmer through the jungle 
overhead. [/I][/COLOR]
```
Riverwind leads the group through the swamp trying his best to follow the signs of the broken road that must lead to some sort of settlement. Sometimes it leads to walking through waste high water on the dwarf, but the companions trudge on. 

The swamp opens to an area of few trees and the sun sparkles of the dark waters that run through the area. Across the water is the broken road and following it you see a tall sleek tower jutting above the trees. It must have once been a graceful tower, but time and the cataclysm have tarnished it's beauty.

"Come on we are almost there." Tas calls hopping a small stream and heading towards the road.

Riverwind and Sturm follow quickly but as Tanis gets to the edge of the water he senses something amiss. As Caramon helps Raistlin over the water the half elf stares transfixed at the water.

"What is it lad?" Flint asks. "You see..." suddenly giant black lizards spring out of the water all around. They are the size of a large dog and have rows of sharp teeth. Their black skin glistens from the water as they hiss at the group. "Great Reorx's beard!"

"Wow I wonder what they are?" Tas says peering closer and then jumping back as the black lizard closest to him spits a spray of acid from it's mouth at the kender.

[sblock=OOC] *NO INIT!!* I think it better we just go in order of posting. It will speed things along. I will go here and there for the monsters and update and then give an over all round update before Round 2 starts.

So far though I need a save vs. breath weapon for Tasselhoff.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 27, 2011)

Raistlin

Raistlin quickly searches his mind for an appropriate spell.

[sblock=OOC]
Could I aim the 'web' spell to just include the lizards (or only 3 or 4 of them?

Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web

Spell Inventory 2E Home Page
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 27, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Range is 5 yards (15 feet)/lvl so they are in range to be caught only. I spread them out just to not have everyone of them caught.  They are in the water and you would need to include the shore on both sides in your area of effect to anchor the spell. [/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jan 27, 2011)

"Bah!" Tas cries out in startlement as the lizard spits a glob of acid at him.  The kender attempts to dodge the spit and then responds with a swing of a hoopak, throwing a stone at the creature.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 27, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=OOC]Range is 5 yards (15 feet)/lvl so they are in range to be caught only. I spread them out just to not have everyone of them caught.  They are in the water and you would need to include the shore on both sides in your area of effect to anchor the spell. [/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]Could you place the web, please? I'm not good with placing AD&D spells. Would be good if someone could get in melee range with them, but still be outside the spell effect.[/sblock]

Raistlin starts to cast is powerful magic...


----------



## sappire07 (Jan 28, 2011)

flint moves to engage the nearest lizard


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 28, 2011)

Tanis will leave the lizards that are not caught in the web for Caramon, Flint and Sturm. It's been a while since he practiced his bow so he unties it, nocks an arrow and shots.
But without proper training, the results is a total mess.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 28, 2011)

*Caramon*

Caramon moves to engage the nearest lizard not webbed.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 30, 2011)

More by reflexes than intent, Riverwind looses an arrow at the nearest lizard. He then drops his bow and draws his longsword and dagger and prepares to meet the lizard's attack.


----------



## Orius (Jan 31, 2011)

Sturm engages the furthest lizard to his left (ooc moving to square P29) and attacks.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 1, 2011)

Raistlin casts his his magic to entrap as many of the creatures as he can, but they are spread to far out. The webbing appears high in the trees and angles down and towards the far bank so it has anchorage and holds two of the beasts tight. They struggle but to no avail.

Sturm gets spit at before he can strike off the head of the monstrous lizard before him.

As Caramon misses he opens himself up to a few scratches, but it is Flint who takes a terrible bite wound from the lizard he fights with while waste deep in the water.

Tanis and Riverwind both try their bows and Tas his sling but the creatures are small and low in the water. Goldmoon had hurried to the kender's side when she heard him cry out and touching him with the blue cyrstal staff heals him a little.

[sblock=Combat]

```
[U]Character           AC    HP   InHand/Condition[/U]
Raistlin             5    8/8  staff/none
Tas                  5  [COLOR=Yellow]12[/COLOR]/15  hoopak/none
Flint                6  [COLOR=Yellow]27[/COLOR]/42  h.axe&shield/none
Tanis                4  35/35  l.bow/none
Caramon              5  [COLOR=Yellow]45[/COLOR]/51  l.sword&shield/none
Riverwind            4  34/34  l.sword&dagger/none
Sturm                3  [COLOR=Yellow]39[/COLOR]/45  Brightblade&shield/none
Goldmoon             8  19/19  staff/none
baby dragons         3    6/6  none/none
```
 [/sblock]         

[sblock=Actions]
Round 1:
Raistlin - casts web
Tas - attack/miss
Flint - attack/miss
Tanis - attack/miss
Caramon - attack/miss
Riverwind - attack/miss
Sturm - attack/hit(killed)
Goldmoon - heals Tas
baby dragons - attacks[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 1, 2011)

*Caramon counterattacks*

Caramon continues his attack against the dragon. THACO 12


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 1, 2011)

Raistlin

After using his magic, Raistlin cannot do much but hoping it is enough to give the others the key for the victory.

[sblock=OOC]
Thanks for aiming the spell for me, HM. Shouldn't have the casting time be longer? Not that I want to argue against the groups benefit 

Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web

Spell Inventory 2E Home Page
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Feb 1, 2011)

Tas nods his thanks to Goldmoon as she heals him using the staff.  The kender steps up a foot and slings another stone towards the unhindered lizard.


----------



## sappire07 (Feb 1, 2011)

flint vows to kill the beast and launches another attack


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 2, 2011)

Update: 

The black lizard fighting Caramon falls to the warriors attacks, while the two in the web continue to struggle.

Flint misses as the lizard ducks under the water and attacks the dwarf from below, scratching deep into the dwarf's leg.


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 2, 2011)

*Caramon*

Caramon moves to the nearest webbed foe
 and stabs with his spear.


OOC: He moves to I believe 30 T, then attacks.  THAC0 13


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 2, 2011)

Huh?!  Where did the second damage roll, come from?


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 2, 2011)

Seeing that Caramon has felled the nearest lizard, Riverwind regrets that he has discarded his bow. Still not one to dither about continuously changing weapons, he sticks with what he already has in his hands.

Deciding to assist Flint, Riverwind moves to his side and launches a vicious, two-handed, attack on the lizard.

[sblock=Action]Move to Y29
Longsword Attack THAC0 13, damage 1d8+5,
Dagger Attack THAC0 14, damage 1d4+4[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 4, 2011)

Flint!
Tanis calls out as his friend is being attacked by the lizard.
He takes out his sword and rush forward, determine to finish the lizard.

ooc - Hit AC:4 for 5 damage


----------



## Orius (Feb 7, 2011)

Sturm moves to attack the nearest lizard.

[sblock=ooc]Is 6 a miss?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 8, 2011)

*Combat Over*

[sblock=OOC]Since this round it is one vs eight I think the poor baby dragon is a goner. So will have it spit before being auto killed. Rolling...[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 8, 2011)

Tanis and Riverwind come to Flints aid and take care of the black lizard before it has dwarf for dinner. Tas's little rock almost connects with the dwarf but luckily gets the lizard instead.

"Goldmoon your staff," Tanis calls as he looks at the bloody water around the dwarf.

"Ok," Goldmoon replies as they bring the dwarf to her on the bank. Flint grumbles that he is all right but doesn't stop the healing from taking place. "There anyone else," she asks. Caramon and Sturm step up showing the burning acidic wounds they bear.

Raistlin looks to the ancient ruins rising above the iron wood trees ahead. A longing in his golden, hourglass pupil eyes can be heard in his voice. "We should hurry it will be dark soon."



[sblock=Combat]

```
[U]Character           AC    HP   InHand/Condition[/U]
Raistlin             5    8/8  staff/none
Tas                  5  [COLOR=Yellow]12[/COLOR]/15  hoopak/none
Flint                6  [COLOR=Yellow]34[/COLOR]/42  h.axe&shield/none
Tanis                4  35/35  l.bow/none
Caramon              5  [COLOR=Yellow]46[/COLOR]/51  l.sword&shield/none
Riverwind            4  34/34  l.sword&dagger/none
Sturm                3  [COLOR=White]45[/COLOR]/45  Brightblade&shield/none
Goldmoon             8  19/19  staff/none
```
 [/sblock]         

[sblock=Actions]
Round 2:
Raistlin - none
Tas - attack/hit?? who not sure but will say baby dragon 
Flint - attack/miss
Tanis - attack/miss
Caramon - attack/hit - killed
Riverwind - attack/hit - killed
Sturm - attack/miss
Goldmoon - none[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 9, 2011)

*Tanis*

Lead on Tas, see if you can spot any tracks up ahead.Tanis say to the little kender
He puts the bow on his shoulder, one hand on his sword's tilt, the other one tapping Flint, trying to lift the dwarf's spirit
You did OK old friend


----------



## possum (Feb 9, 2011)

Tas nods, putting away the dagger that had just drawn before the combat ended.  He walks through the swamp, hoopak testing the depths of the marshy water ahead.


----------



## sappire07 (Feb 9, 2011)

im getting to old for this sort of thing elf. flint mutters


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 13, 2011)

Riverwind stores has sword and dagger and picks up his bow and stick. Joining Tas at the front of the party, he continues to make his way through the swamp.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 15, 2011)

> _Emerging from the dense jungle, a broad cobblestone street runs south and north among the ruins. A roadway branches to the west. Here, the fluted columns and relief carvings of buildings sag wearily. A large cobblestone courtyard lies to the east amid crumbling buildings. Beyond the courtyard are four tall free standing columns: no trace remains of the building they once supported. In front of these pillars, a huge well plunges into the earth.
> 
> Vapors rise from the well. To the north of the well, a single building stands whole, although time and the weather have worn its outer walls. _




[sblock=OOC]
Places to investigate:
1- Only standing building.
2- Well.
3- Road heading west.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 15, 2011)

Raistlin

"Well, time to investigate a little." Raistlin says, moving to the last standing building. He hasn't even to look to know that his brother follows him.

[sblock=OOC]

Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web

Spell Inventory 2E Home Page
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 15, 2011)

*Tanis*

Tanis nods and says
Be careful, we do not want the buildings to crush upon us.


----------



## sappire07 (Feb 15, 2011)

i agree with Tanis. flint says to the others


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 17, 2011)

*Caramon*

Nodding to his brother, Caramon follows into the building.  "You know I'll be careful Tanis and I'll try to keep Raist out of trouble."


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 17, 2011)

"Flint and Tas are more use inside than I am. Shall I take rear guard." Riverwind asks the others.


----------



## possum (Feb 18, 2011)

Tasslehoff nods at Riverwind's words.  Without a word, the kender swings his hoopak over his shoulder and unsheathes his stolen dagger and slowly creeps into the building.  His eyes dart around the area, not liking the silence that has fallen over it.


----------



## Orius (Feb 19, 2011)

Sturm joins the others at the building.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 19, 2011)

*Chapter 3 Descent into Darkness*

The party enters the only standing structure looking for answers. As they walk through a short wide corridor Tas listens intently but hears nothing.



> _Golden doors open into a central chamber of the temple. A tremendous dome rises high above the delicate tile floor. It seems as though time has stilled in this room. In the center of the circular room stands a polished statue of singular grace and beauty: the delicate form of a woman, draped in flowing robes. Her hair cascades about her shoulders and neck, which is adorned by a delicate amulet. The look on her face is one of hope tempered with sadness. A feeling of warmth and love abides in the room._




"Oh how beautiful," Goldmoon says raising a hand to her throat and staring mesmerized.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 19, 2011)

*Tanis*

Nevet seen such thing before.
Tanis stares in awe at the statue
Are ou familiar with this woman Goldmoon ?


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 23, 2011)

"No I... she looks like my mother somewhat," Goldmoon says sadly. "And her hands they look like," she stares at the blue crystal staff. Moving towards the statue Goldmoon reaches up to place the holy artifact into the awaiting hands of the statue.

The staff glows a faint blue before flaring into a sapphire hue. The warmth and safe feeling about the room becomes more. And then a clear crystal female voice echoes throughout the room...



> "Beloved disciple, the gods have not turned away from man. Man turned away from the true gods and now seek gods who do not exist. But the end of darkness nears. Kyrnn is about to face its greatest test. Men will need the truth more than ever. You must return the truth and power of the true gods to men. It is time to restore the balance."
> 
> To gain the power, you shall need the truth of the gods. Far below this temple lie the Disks of Mishakal: circular plates of platinum that are all you need to call upon my power. You must recover the disks.
> 
> But your way will not be easy. The disks now lie in the lair of a dragon. Therefore I charge your staff: if you present it boldly never wavering, then you shall prevail. Even then, your journey is not complete; you must leave here, must search for a true Leader of the People."




"I charge you with these tasks Goldmoon, Chieftan's Daughter. And I charge you her companions with her protection until her destiny can be fulfilled. But for now rest here you will be safe from the dragon and her minions here."

The presences leaves the area but you all still feel the safety that she talked about. After a quick search of the rooms and finding nothing the group beds down for a peaceful nights sleep.

In the morning they prepare themselves to retrieve the Disks from the dragon.

[sblock=OOC] Go ahead and prepare your characters for battle. The rest of this will be a dungeon crawl so be ready for a little slowness. I am working on having things move along like a chess game of sorts every week letting the players move, and then if/when combat erupts doing that normally. I have some great maps I found and will be using.[/sblock]


----------



## Orius (Feb 23, 2011)

Sturm girds his ancient sword and armor, the panoply of the old Knights of Solamnia before they fell into disgrace.  He smooths his mustache and prepares himself for the trials ahead.  Mention of a dragon has fired his blood and he eagerly seeks glory like Huma, all those many long years ago.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2011)

Raistlin

Raistlin would need a whole day to prepare new spells to adapt to a fight with a dragon. He doubt the others will have the patience for this.

[sblock=OOC]

He will be next to useless in the fight. Charm person and sleep will not work on the dragon and his senses will make invisibility useless. So don't expect more than a single magic missle from him.

Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web

Spell Inventory 2E Home Page
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 23, 2011)

As the voice mentions a dragon, Riverwind has a brief memory of death on black wings. However, he is unable to hang on to it and it goes almost before it comes. Still it leaves him with a slight edgy feeling which even the goddess's peace can not dispel.

Having finished searching the room, the party starts to settle down for the night and Riverwind lays out Goldwind's and his bedrolls together. "Your bed is ready darling." he says to her "Goodnight and sleep tight my love." With that Goldmoon and Riverwind lay down and fall asleep in each others arms.

Waking in the morning and laying quietly so as not to disturb Goldmoon, Riverwind considers how he is going to handle the day's adventure. While he much prefers his bow, he knows that it is not that much use underground. Debating with himself, he finally, reluctantly decides to stow his bow and use his longsword. By this time the others have stared stirring and he gently wakes Goldmoon with a kiss. The pair rise together and pack their bedding, readying themselves for the day's trials.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 23, 2011)

[sblock=WD] It is a new day WD so you can take different spells. And remember Raistlin is smart he would know in a dungeon there well be a lot more monsters than just the dragon. [/sblock]


----------



## possum (Feb 23, 2011)

Tas looks throughout the room and turns his attention to the statue once Goldmoon begins speaking of it.  It looks beautiful, he thinks, and jumps slightly in startlement when it begins to speak.  He listens intently, for this seems to truly be what he and his friends had searched for five years to find: a sign from the true gods.  Amazing that they find it now instead of during their travels.

The statue mentions the dragon and Tas' ears perk up.  Another thing that had long been thought mythical has now been mentioned.  He's excited about it, but also a little apprehensive.  He's heard many stories about dragons in his youth, all of them exciting and filled with danger.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 24, 2011)

*Tanis*

Mishakal, blessed goddess.
Tanis whisper loudly
I knew the gods haven’t left us ...

***************************************

The next day Tanis awakens with a slight smile. This was a good night sleep but he is troubled.
A dragon ... a creatures of legend, this is not something we should consider light headed friends.
He says to the others as he ties his sword around his wrist
But with the power of the goddess ...
He say, not finishing the sentence and goes to the entrance of the building to watch what is happening around.


----------



## sappire07 (Feb 24, 2011)

well what are we waiting for?  i'm not getting any younger flint says to his old friend


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 27, 2011)

*Caramon*

Caramon oils his sword and armor, suits up and says "Ready when you are, brother."


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 27, 2011)

Raistlin

"I'm ready. But I have concentrated my preparations on spells to get to the dragon at the first place. The beast will not be alone..."  Raistlin mutters darkly after drinking some tea.

[sblock=OOC]

Same spells as before.

Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web

Spell Inventory 2E Home Page
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 2, 2011)

The party sets out to find the Disks of Mishkala...



> _A doomed ceiling caps this 60' tall circular room. Vines and mosses dangle from great cracks in the ceiling. Fungus covers the walls. In the center of the room stands an empty pedestal, the top of which cannot be seen from the floor. On the west side of the room, just in front of the doors, a circular staircase, its flagstones slick with green film, descends into darkness._




Raistlin provides light using his magical staff and the group descends the stairs into the chamber below.



> _Dim light shines up through the floor. A vast hall stretches to the east. The ceiling, heavily reinforced, stands soildly above, but below, the floor has fallen away in several places. Hot mists, carrying the odor of decay, rise through the holes in the floor._




The party cannot go east as the floor is gone but two tunnels lead away from this room one to the north and one to the south.

[sblock=OOC] Well we will go with majority rules and if nobody really cares it will then be North first, then South. Please post your marching order by twos and let me know what weapon you hold in hand. Yes there could be combat here.  Also the party is currently where the red X is.[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 2, 2011)

In the middle next to Raist.


----------



## Orius (Mar 3, 2011)

Sturm takes the lead of the main group (accounting for any scouting Tas may be doing), wielding the Brightblade.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 3, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> In the middle next to Raist.











*OOC:*


As he said. I'm fine with North.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 4, 2011)

Riverwind makes sure that Goldmoon is safely ensconced in the middle with the two brothers. "Stay safe darling" he says before taking up his position at the rear; longsword and dagger in hand.









*OOC:*


North will do fine.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 5, 2011)

*Tanis*

I'll walk with you.
Tanis says to Sturm as he draws forth his blade.
Flint, watch the back. 
Tanis is concerned with his dwarf friend, not wanting his old lad to be surprised by anything.


----------



## possum (Mar 6, 2011)

As the group reaches the conclusion to head north, Tas jogs ahead and begins to scout around the area, taking great care to see if there's anything dangerous ahead.

OOC: Back.


----------



## sappire07 (Mar 7, 2011)

flint nods to tanis and takes up the rear of the party


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 7, 2011)

> _Row upon row of dark and musty crypts line either side of a 10' wide, 30' tall hall_.



The party comes to another passage that looks to lead to a large room to the south or they can continue east.

OOC: To speed things along...

Tas peers down both directions and then suddenly moves ahead to the east seeing something very curious.



> _Four archways enter a square room., well preserved but for one exception: there is no floor. Mist billows from the gaping hole where the floor was. Only about a square yard of floor remains in the northeast corner. A small box sits at the edge of this floor section._


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 9, 2011)

*Tanis*

Tanis stops as he sees the kender jogs to another place
Tas, have you seen something?


----------



## possum (Mar 9, 2011)

The kender nods and points towards the section with no floor.  "Well, this can be difficult..."


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 12, 2011)

"Looks like this is a dead end." says Riverwind "Shall we try another way. we can always come back, if we don't find the disks anywhere else."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 12, 2011)

Raistlin

"Perhaps there is a bridge, but just hidden from our eyes... Tas, do you have something small - that no one of us has 'lost' - you can throw there a bridge should be?"  Raistlin suggests.

[sblock=OOC]

Same spells as before.

Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web

Spell Inventory 2E Home Page
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Mar 14, 2011)

Tasslehoff nods and digs through his pouch.  The kender's face soon distorts into disgustion as he pulls out a moldy piece of sweetbreat.  "Looks like I forgot about this during my trip here," he sadly states.  He tears the stuff that was once bread into pieces and then tosses them where he thinks an invisible bridge should be.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

The stale and slightly moldy pieces of sweet bread fall through the opening in the floor and disappear into the mist. Tas sadly looks back to Raistlin and sighs, "I would have liked to cross on an invisible bridge."

The walls are rough and could be climbed across if not for the mist making them slick. Tas sighs again as everyone gives him the _"No it's to dangerous." _look before he even speaks. Then Tas sees another hall across the open pit and notices it is way closer to the chest than the one everyone is in now. With a big grin he leads the others back the way they had come and to the southern passage they didn't take in hopes that it will lead around to the closer hallway.

The group follows their guide to the next area. Another large open hall that once must have served as a prayer area for many people to stand in. The walls that were once fine are covered in fungus feed by the mistcoming up from far below.

[sblock=Map]
Red dot is current location, Party can go south or east. Blue dot is location of the chest. I think Tas would vote for east. [/sblock]


----------



## possum (Mar 17, 2011)

Tas shrugs in disappointment as it turns out that there is no invisible bridge to the chest.  His eyes light up as he sees another possible way towards it.  The excited Kender then heads down the eastern hallway.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 17, 2011)

"I think I am getting an idea of the layout of this place." Riverwind says. "If I am right, going south will bring us to another east/west passage, which in turn will lead to a north/south passage. As for Tas' package. It may just be me but I got the impression that the Disks are a lot deeper then this."


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 22, 2011)

*Caramon*

"Well, which way will it be friends?"


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 24, 2011)

Since nobody has told him otherwise Tas decides to head towards the east (and the chest) dreaming of what could be in it.

_*crack*_

An odd sound brings the kender out of his dreams of shiny trinkets and mulberry pie. And he stops short and peers down the southern tunnel seeing nothing due to all the mist and darkness.

_*crack* *crack*
_
It sounds like a whip snapping in the distance.

[sblock=OOC] New yellow dot is direction of the sound. You may go in any direction from here.

North - towards chest
South - towards odd sound
East - new area
West - back the way you came[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Mar 24, 2011)

Tas looks towards the treasure before stopping as he hears the cracking whip.  The Kender's head moves from the both the chest and the sound before finally choosing upon investigating the sound coming from the south.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 26, 2011)

*Tanis*

Spying the kender’s movements Tanis leads the party after Tas.
What have you found Tas?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2011)

Raistlin

"Now we can either split up or follow the kender. No choice between these two sounds particularly wise"  Raistlin sourly remarks.

[sblock=OOC]

Same spells as before.

Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web

Spell Inventory 2E Home Page
[/sblock]

11k posts!


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 26, 2011)

*Caramon*

"Aye brother, but he is still our companion.  Though it may be to our doom, follow him we must."


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 27, 2011)

"Never leave a live enemy behind." says Riverwind "We do need to investigate the noise"


----------



## possum (Mar 29, 2011)

As Tanis asks him what he's found, the Kender quickly motions for the half-elf and the others to remain silent.  He makes another motion, indicating that they should follow him as he sneaks towards the sound of the whip.


----------



## Orius (Mar 29, 2011)

Sturm draws his sword quietly, and follows Tas.  He knows from experience that if the kender acts excited, but keeps his mouth shut without one of his crazy stories, then it must mean trouble.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 29, 2011)

> _Hot mist rises from two large holes in the floor, one on the north and one on the south. A tremendous black iron pot hangs from a chain over the nothern hole. The chain runs around two large wheels, crosses the ceiling, and drops through the center of the southern hole. Two large figures crouch beside the pot._




As those entering the room also notice a group of ugly, dirty, and barefooted dwarves moving from a corridor to climb into the large pot.

For now the noise of the gully dwarves fighting for a spot in the pot and the rising mist have prevented the two large figures from noticing the group.

[sblock=OOC]No INIT first to post is first to act but I will give the figures a chance to go after a couple PC's have had actions to be fair. [/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 30, 2011)

*Caramon*

The big man moves quietly to engage the foe. 

OOC: Hits ac 0 for either 8 or 16 hps damage.


Mini Stat Block:
Saving Throws
Code:
Paralyzation, Poison
or Death Magic                  11
Rod, Staff, or Wand             13
Petrification or                
Polymorph                       12
Breath Weapon                   13
Spell                           14
Combat 

HP: 51
AC: 5 (scale mail and shield)
Base THAC0: 15
WEAPONS:
longsword (Damage 1d8+5 S-M/1d12+5 L, THAC0 12)
spear (Damage 1d6+3 S-M/L, THAC0 13 stab, 15 thrown)
dagger (Damage 1d4+3 S-M/1d3+3 L, THAC0 13 stab, 15 thrown)

Special: Extra Attacks
longsword attacks = 3/2 attacks per round


----------



## possum (Mar 30, 2011)

Tas looks at the figures below and slowly withdraws a bullet from his pouch.  Placing it in his hoopak, the only warning the large creatures get before being shot at is a slight "whooping" sound.


----------



## Orius (Mar 30, 2011)

Sturm moves in to attack the other large foe.  A sudden burst of mist in his face makes him miss wildly.


----------



## sappire07 (Mar 30, 2011)

flint moves to aid sturm in his efforts to slay the large foe


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 30, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] I better go now or won't get the chance LOL[/sblock]

Seeing the two figures up close the characters realize they are the same dragonmen that they fought outside the road to Gateway. Their wings are buried under large cloaks but there is no mistaking them.

One is engaged with Caramon and Sturm he takes a swing at the knight. The old Solmanic armor proves it's worth as it deflects the blow.

While the second one, wounded by both Tas's bullet and Flint's axe, flees to the slowly descending pot. It jumps atop the gully dwarves and the pot starts to move a bit faster down the hole.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 30, 2011)

Raistlin

Raistlin follows, but doesn't cast any spell, knowing that will be needed later on.

[sblock=OOC]
I need to get a sling or darts. Not much to do for a low level caster 

Same spells as before.

Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web

Spell Inventory 2E Home Page
[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 30, 2011)

*Caramon*

Caramon continues his attack against the dragonman.

Hitting ac 0 for 6 and ac 5 for 15.

Mini Stat Block:
Saving Throws
Code:
Paralyzation, Poison
or Death Magic 11
Rod, Staff, or Wand 13
Petrification or 
Polymorph 12
Breath Weapon 13
Spell 14
Combat 

HP: 51
AC: 5 (scale mail and shield)
Base THAC0: 15
WEAPONS:
longsword (Damage 1d8+5 S-M/1d12+5 L, THAC0 12)
spear (Damage 1d6+3 S-M/L, THAC0 13 stab, 15 thrown)
dagger (Damage 1d4+3 S-M/1d3+3 L, THAC0 13 stab, 15 thrown)

Special: Extra Attacks
longsword attacks = 3/2 attacks per round


----------



## sappire07 (Mar 30, 2011)

flint moves to engage the other dragon man


----------



## Orius (Mar 31, 2011)

With a grim look on his face Sturm attacks the dragonman again.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 31, 2011)

Riverwind makes sure that Goldmoon is safe before moving in to help the others. By the time that he arrives, they have already finished dragonmen off.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 1, 2011)

*Tanis*

Do not let the pot go down
Tanis calls as he pulls out his longbow, nocks an arrow and shots at the nearest dragonmen.


----------



## Orius (Apr 2, 2011)

Sturm looks around for something to jam in the pot's mechanisms.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 2, 2011)

Riverwind  grabs the dead dragonman's longsword and hands it to Sturm "Here. Use this." he says.


----------



## Orius (Apr 3, 2011)

Sturm tries to thrust the sword into one of the chain's links and jam it up.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 4, 2011)

The draconian sword stops the pot from moving and the gully dwarves give up a cheer.

"Huzzah! What fun!"

"Yeah give it to dem bosses!"

"For the Highbulp!"

Then they start running away towards an eastern exit. Soon the group is in a sea of filthy and smelly gully dwarves as they head off towards the east.

[sblock=OOC] The pot went down the hole about 15 feet[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Apr 5, 2011)

Tas looks down at the elevator system with wonder as he stands still at the perch where he once was.  "Now," he says, kicking a small pebble down the large hole, "how can I get down to where my friends are?"


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 5, 2011)

[sblock=???] Everyone should be in the same room. Nobody jumped down into the pot did they?[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 5, 2011)

OOC: I'm as confused as you are HM.  But this is Tas were talking about, par for the course.


----------



## Orius (Apr 5, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Yup, I wouldn't be surprised if Tas jumped in the pot.[/sblock]


----------



## sappire07 (Apr 5, 2011)

ooc: im not in the pot


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 5, 2011)

Riverwind turns to Tanis and says "Would you like me to put a couple of arrows through the dragonman?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 6, 2011)

*Tanis*



ghostcat said:


> Riverwind turns to Tanis and says "Would you like me to put a couple of arrows through the dragonman?"




Tanis nods as he goes to pickup the arrow he fired from the ground.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 6, 2011)

The draconian in the pot doesn't wait for Riverwind to take aim before jumping over the side. It's wings don;t allow it to fly but to instead glide down to safety.

Soon the gully dwarves are gone, only their constant cheers of "Getting at dem bosses." can be heard from around the corner of the adjoining exit.

The group stands alone with only the way back or forward left as an option.

[sblock=OOC] Sorry no map it seems to be an invalid file now. [/sblock]


----------



## possum (Apr 7, 2011)

OOC: Oops... read the action wrong I guess.  I thought a couple of you jumped down into a pot headed downwards.

IC: Tas watches the gully dwarves as they head away, a curious look upon his face.  "How strange..." the Kender states, pondering what they meant by "bosses".  "Did we just free some slaves?"


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 14, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] To speed things up I will describe the next three rooms. This being pbp I wish not to take a week for each (almost a month) as you move into each one.  [/sblock]



> _This rectangular room rises 20' to the ceiling. Wall carvings, coated in a slimy green substance, adorn the walls_.






> _This wide octagonal room rises 60' to a doom ceiling. The back wall bears a relief statue of the goddess Mishakal. The arms of the statue reach down as if to receive something. Exits lie in the north, south, and west._






> _The ceiling has partially collapsed! A four foot diameter sewer constructed of fitted stone apparently fell through the roof, caving in the northeast corner of the room. Now, the jagged edge of the broken tunnel juts through the rubble-strewn floor. It looks as though a man could follow the tunnel downward into the dark quite some ways, but there would be no room to swing a sword._




As the companions reach the third room after following Tas (who thought following the gully dwarves would be fun), they arrive just in time to see the last dwarf disappear down the sewer tunnel.

Just as Tas was about to go to the tunnel he spots a hallway leading of to the west. "Hey! That's it!" he says hurrying down it. He stops short as Flint and Tanis come up behind him. "Whoa! No floor," he says waving his arms. "But look there's the chest and it is so close I can almost touch it."

Sturm and Riverwind stop to get a look at the tunnel dubious if a man would want to climb down something a gully dwarf would so readily.

[sblock=Map Key]

Red "X" = chest on the ledge
Brown circle = sewer tunnel
Circled star = Statue
Blue circles = holes the large pots go down

hope the collapsed floor areas are easy to interpret[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Apr 14, 2011)

Tasslehoff tries in vain to touch the chest with his hand, nearly stumbling into the pit before he manages to right himself.  Pouting, the kender steps away from the edge of the chasm.  "Now what?" he asks, seeing Sturm and Riverwind standing before something.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 14, 2011)

Walking into the sewer room, Riverwind suddenly stops, his eyes glaze over and his breathing becomes heavy. Suddenly he blurts out "Death rides on black wings" Just as Goldmoon rushes to his side, his eyes open and his breathing returns to normal. "Its starting to come back." he says. "I mean how I found the wand. I don't remember much but I remember going down that tunnel."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 16, 2011)

*Tanis*

Leave it...
Tanis says to the kender.
It could be trap, especially made for kenders.

Going back to the sewer room, Tanis eyes the opening.
Hmm... Going down there, not sure if that a good idea to follow them. if we must go down, why not taking the pots?


----------



## Orius (Apr 17, 2011)

"For all we know, there could be an army of dragonmen waiting at the bottom of the shaft," Sturm replies. "We can't find the Disks if we're dead.  Still, we may have no choice.  Is there nowhere else for us to go here?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 17, 2011)

*Tanis*

What about the statue of the goddess?
Tanis remarks and turns to Goldmoon
Clearly this was a temple or a shrine room of some sort.

Turning his look back to the shafts he adds
I just wonder what compound lies beneath this place, did the gullies curved all the tunnels over centuries or was it already here?


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 17, 2011)

"I don't remember much but I do remember that you have to go through to pipe this get to the city." Riverwind says to Sturm. His face takes on a puzzled expression as he wonders what city he is taking about.


----------



## sappire07 (Apr 18, 2011)

bah! the tunnels were already here. gully dwarves don't have enough brains to be able to build this. flint says to his companions


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 21, 2011)

"I believe this is were people put their honored dead before it's fall during the cataclysm." Goldmoon replies to Tanis. "The statue was probably where they prayed after entombing or maybe where they brought the dead before they took them to the passages we saw, I am not sure."

She looks to Riverwind, a look of concern on her face. "If this is where you received the staff maybe this is also where we have to go to recovery the Disks. I will follow you down into darkness if that is what will bring light back to the world."

[sblock=OOC] About the pots. I'm sure your characters would figure that they would need to make sure that some type of counter weight was in the other pot. But since it is hundreds of feet down it is hard to tell if it is empty or not. So needless to say it would be very dangerous to try and enter the pot it might drop like a rock. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 21, 2011)

Raistlin

Raistlin harsh whisper interrupts any possible answer to Goldmoon's words:
"Whatever we will find, we need a counterweight first or we will sink as fast as Flint in a lake after Caramon tries to catch a fish with his hands.
... Cough... and they maybe gully dwarfs, but they seem to suffer this darconian's blight as much as anyone else. ... cough ... no need to insult them!"

[sblock=OOC]
Still looking for the hidden spell book.

Raistlin, champion of the down-trodden.

Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web

Spell Inventory 2E Home Page
[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 21, 2011)

*Caramon*

"Well tunnel it is then.  We have no way to make a counterweight."


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 23, 2011)

Riverwind looks at Goldmoon and replies "I can't be sure that this is where I received the staff but it does looks familiar. But your right, if the staff was buried here then the disks maybe as well. I agree with you darling. We need to go down and investigate."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 27, 2011)

Dragons of Autumn Twilight said:
			
		

> "Me first!" Tasslehoff grinned. Poking his head into the pipe, he crawled forward on his hands and knees.
> 
> "Are you sure I'll fit?" Caramon asked, staring at the opening anxiously.
> 
> ...




The group edges it's way slowly down before they come to a junction.



> _
> The slick sewer tunnel suddenly branches downward. The corridor continues steeply before you, but the branching looks even steeper. _



OCC: Straight or turn right? Also please post a DEX check (with a +8 penalty, so 1d20+8 need to roll your DEX score or lower) along with your taking out a direction.


----------



## Orius (Apr 28, 2011)

Sturm crawls through the slime in disgust.

[sblock=ooc]
This is not good....
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 28, 2011)

Raistlin

Raistlin tries to get out of the way, so the others will not fall on his back.

[sblock=OOC]

Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web

Spell Inventory 2E Home Page
[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 28, 2011)

*Caramon*

Caramon tries to go the direction of the person in front of him.

OOC: He probably can't see anyone else.  Don't know how two rolls were made, not that it matters, both fail spectacularly.  We're doomed to your hands mr. DM.


----------



## sappire07 (Apr 28, 2011)

*flint​*
flint attempts to make it through the slime


----------



## ghostcat (May 1, 2011)

Riverwind tries to crawl through the slimy tunnel and at the same time help Goldmoon. Finally Goldmoon say to him "Stop fussing Riverwind. I'm a big girl now and can look after myself." Realising that this sounded a bit harsh, she continues "Sorry my love. That didn't come out quite right but honestly, I'm fine."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 1, 2011)

Tanis follows the others


----------



## possum (May 2, 2011)

Tasslehoff takes the lead as he crawls through the pipe, and decides to turn left at the short junction along the way.  He feels himself start to slip slightly and quickly tries to brace himself against the piping.


----------



## HolyMan (May 3, 2011)

"Watch out!" Sturm calls filling himself start to slide forward and unable to stop before running against Tanis.

"Hey! Don't push... whoa!" Tanis says as he to starts to slip forward uncontrollably.

As the knight and half-elf bowl into Caramon the huge warrior let's out an oath that echoes through out the piping. "Cantensur! I'm slipping!"

Riverwind puts out his long arms and braces himself in an attempt to stop what he knows is coming. Goldmoon slips forward in front of him and he let's go with one arm reaching for her...

Then the three sliding warriors fall into him and make it four sliding warriors.

Flint hearing the commotion behind him hurries forward. "Move it you door knob! The others are coming and will take us with them if we don't get clear."

"This looks even worse than going that way Flint I don't think we shou..." he starts to say but his words are lost as the Raistlin pushes him forward. "Get out of the way," the mage says before trying to enter the left passage a little. "We can try to stop them as they slide by, hurry you fools."
 
Flint grunts but he and Tas follow. They stand there listening, Flint flexing his hands ready to reach out. As soon as Goldmoon comes into view he tries but slips himself barreling into Tas who in turn knocks into the mage.

As Flint, Tas and Raistlin plummet down the left shaft, the rest of the group continues on straight ahead. Turning to see where they are headed Raistlin has just enough time to see the pipes end, before suddenly he is air born. 

_"Pveathervall!"_ he commands and the Staff of Magius obeys causing the young mage to float down the ten feet to the floor. Flint and Tas shoot out the pipe over his head and land in a large pile of sacks. 

A white cloud escapes from the burst sacks filling the area around them.

_________________________________________________

Passing Raistlin the rest of the group now slides in darkness. They continue down unable to get a foot or hand to catch in the slime. The suddenly the hear Goldmoon scream followed by other unfamiliar voices crying out in shock.

Soon the pipe "levels out" and the slide ends with everyone tumbling into a dark dry stone floor. Wherever they are they are not there alone as the odd groaning coming from others can be heard in the dark.

[sblock=Tanis] Infravision shows four gully dwarves lying in a heap on the floor. They look unhurt just shook up.[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (May 3, 2011)

*Caramon*

"What! Who's there?", the warrior cries reaching for his sword.


----------



## ghostcat (May 9, 2011)

"Goldmoon" Riverwind whispers "Are you alright." as he searches desperately in the dark trying to find beloved. Just then he hears a groan and reaches for his sword. ""Anyone got a light. he says.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 9, 2011)

Raistlin

"Don't embrass yourself brother. cough you will only hit one of us." Raistlin tries to say.

[sblock=OOC]

Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web

Spell Inventory 2E Home Page
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (May 10, 2011)

Tas coughs as the powder slowly begins to settle on the flour.  "What in the world happened back there?" the Kender asks, trying his best to get the powder off of his clothing.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 10, 2011)

The mage recieves no response.

[sblock=Walking Dad] Wer'e not in the same room.[/sblock]


----------



## sappire07 (May 10, 2011)

what did you do this time you fool of a Kender. flint growls at Tasslehoff


----------



## HolyMan (May 12, 2011)

*Group 1:* Tanis, Riverwind, Goldmoon, Caramon, and Sturm

"Hold your sword Caramon," Tanis says to the warrior. "It seems we fell into some gully dwarves. They don't look hurt thank the gods."

"Riverwind, were are you? I don't like this darkness," Goldmoon says reaching out till she finds the warriors hand and grasps it tightly.

OCC: Whose got the light?


----------



## HolyMan (May 12, 2011)

*Group 2:* Raistlin, Tas, and Flint

The sewer tube breaks through the ceiling of this old bakery shop. It trinkles out water that flows from the floor out a doorway to the east. Also along the east wall is an old storefront window that has no glass in it.

Flour coats everything in the room, including Flint and Tasselhoff.

OCC: Only exit is the doorway or through the window they lead to the same place. The sewer pipe is about eight feet from the floor and to steep to climb back up should you reach it.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 12, 2011)

Raistlin

"cough ... we need to get back to the others. Only united, we can accomplish our goal." Raistlin says coughing, his light illuminating the three of them.

[sblock=OOC]

Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web

Spell Inventory 2E Home Page
Staff of Magius
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (May 14, 2011)

Tas quietly heads to the broken window, looking outside for anything interesting.


----------



## ghostcat (May 16, 2011)

Riverwind squeezes Goldmoons hand. "It alright love. Don't be frightened.

So does anyone have a light. I know I don't."


----------



## rangerjohn (May 17, 2011)

*Caramon*

Grumbling, "Where's Raist when you need him," Caramon blindly fumbles in his pouch for fiint and steel to light a torch.


----------



## HolyMan (May 19, 2011)

*Group 1:* Tanis, Riverwind, Goldmoon, Caramon, and Sturm

After Caramon gets his torch lit he sees the gully dwarves Tanis was talking about. The are like any others the world over on Kyrnn but suddenly they start acting odd as the light falls on them.

"No! No! She'll see! She'll see!" one says hopping up and down.

"Run! Hide! Where to hide?!" another says running in circles.

"To late," a third whispers in awe pointing.

The warrior follows the gully dwarves stubby finger as it points towards the ceiling. There above a broken door way clinging to the wall is a huge spider.

OCC: Roll INIT plz


----------



## HolyMan (May 19, 2011)

*Group 2:* Raistlin, Tas, and Flint



> _The buildings that once lined this street have topped against one another, forming a rough arch of marble slabs over the cobblestone street. The place is still but tense, like the nave of a haunted cathedral. Doors and broken shop windows yawn into the street as though the buildings had exploded from the inside._



The street continues to the left but to the right it stops aburptly leading to a natural cavern.

OCC: Left or right?


----------



## rangerjohn (May 19, 2011)

*Caramon*

Drawing back in shock the warrior draws his sword.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 19, 2011)

Raistlin

Knowing the kender will wander just the direction he wants, Raistlin simply waits which it might be, ready to follow.

[sblock=OOC]

Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web

Spell Inventory 2E Home Page
Staff of Magius
[/sblock]


----------



## sappire07 (May 19, 2011)

blasted kenders. flint mutters as he moves to prevent tasslehoff from getting into trouble


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 21, 2011)

Beware from above!
Tanis calls as he draws his sword


----------



## possum (May 22, 2011)

Tas gazes in awe at the destruction before turning left to head down the ruined avenue.


----------



## ghostcat (May 23, 2011)

Rather than draw is sword immediately, Riverwind step back to protect Goldmoon. He is not sure whether the beast will move in to attack or stay where it his. In the later case, he will need bow not sword.

[sblock=OOC]If this was 3.5, Riverwind would delay. Not sure what this is in 2E[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (May 23, 2011)

*Resignation*

Walking Dad made me realize something today.  This is not the medium for role play.  In the nearly ten years I have been here, not one game I have been in has completed.  I may lurk from time to time, but the time investment is not worth it to play.  

Sorry for any inconvienance this may cause.

RangerJohn


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> Walking Dad made me realize something today.  This is not the medium for role play.  In the nearly ten years I have been here, not one game I have been in has completed.  I may lurk from time to time, but the time investment is not worth it to play.
> 
> Sorry for any inconvienance this may cause.
> 
> RangerJohn



Sorry, but please understand that we finished the original 'Hall of the Dwarven Lord'. I hadn't just the time to complete the follow up when RL hit me.

Here are some (non-living) completed games I was in:

Tyron in KotS 4e OOC
Garagos Stoneshield  in  Tomb of Horror 3.5 OOC Riddle 
Arac-Knight in Unconventional Heroes Edition.[ICONs] OOC

Gotham Squires (M&M 2nd) RG IC OOC
Playtest Base of Operations Recruiting RG IC OCC

I was DMing the last two. The playtest just lacks the wrap up at the end but was completed otherwise.


----------



## Orius (May 25, 2011)

Sturm draws the Brightblade and prepares for a fight.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 25, 2011)

OOC: Just so you know, I wasn't blaming you WD.  It's the nature of the beast.
The longer it takes to complete something, the easier it is for something to go wrong.  RL issues, stagnation, etc.


----------



## HolyMan (May 25, 2011)

*Group1: Tanis, Goldmoon, Riverwind, Caramon, Sturm
*
Tanis cries out a warning and the spider leaps at the sound towards the half-elf. The creature nearly engulfs the half-elf with it's incredible size, but Tanis manages to get his sword out and ready. The huge spiders mandibles clack as it bites at Tanis but only manage to get a slight scrap across the back of one of the half-elf's hands. 

Caramon sword and torch in hand launches himself at the beast to help his friend. His sword bounces of the hard bloated body of the spider as he slashes down. Goldmoon sling in hand hesitates as she places a lead bullet into it. "I can't risk hitting Tanis! Help them _Kan-tokah_!" she cries to Riverwind.


----------



## HolyMan (May 25, 2011)

*Group 2: Raistlin, Tas, Flint*

The street moves straight and the sound of rushing water can be faintly heard from ahead of you.

Tasselhoff stops suddenly and points. "Look Raistlin! A book shop!" 



> _Books line the north wall of the room, their spines stained with green fungus. The rich musty smell of rotting paper fills the room._




"And something else. LOOK!" Tas says fascinated. From behind the book shelf coming from another room is a pale green glow.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 25, 2011)

Raistlin

"Careful Tas. You need to live to tell the tale." Raistlin reminds the Kender. Hr looks a bit greedy at the book shelves. _Could it be there?_

[sblock=OOC]

Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web

Spell Inventory 2E Home Page
Staff of Magius
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 26, 2011)

*Tanis*

Flank him from the sides.
Tanis cries to Sturm, Caramon and Riverwind
The Half breed tries to thrust his sword into the spider's torso as he jump forward heroically.

ooc: Hit AC:1 for 7 damage.


----------



## ghostcat (May 26, 2011)

Making sure that he keeps his armoured body between the spider and Goldmoon, Riverwind draws his sword and moves in to attack.


----------



## sappire07 (May 26, 2011)

what could that strange green glow be? flint says to the group


----------



## possum (May 29, 2011)

Tasslehoff shrugs at Flint's question and slowly begins to sneak his way towards the glow, taking time to be distracted by looking at the books on his way.


----------



## HolyMan (May 30, 2011)

*Group 2: Tas, Flint, and Raistlin*

The bindings show familiar titles as the young red wizard studies the books. _Humn and the Lance of Dragons, Tales of the Greystone Wars, Chronicles of Kith-Kanan, The Gods of Kyrnn, and Iconochronos Vol. II_ to name but a few.

The books are so rotted with swampwater that they crumble at the touch. _By the Gods!_ Raistlin thinks, _please let it not be here._ But before he can finish his search he hears a strange voice from the room behind the wall - where the kender went.



> _A large golden chair sags to one side atop a platform at the west end of the room. Floating above the chair sits the bright transparent form of a man in robes._



Upon seeing the kender and dwarf the figure speaks. _*"I am Ossamis. It is my vow to answer one last question before I may leave. Ask: yours is the answer."*_


----------



## Walking Dad (May 30, 2011)

Raistlin

Raistlin moves as fast as he can to the voice, hoping the dwarf and the kender don't waste the opportunity for some stupid question...

[sblock=OOC]

Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web

Spell Inventory 2E Home Page
Staff of Magius
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (May 30, 2011)

"Wha..." Tas begins before an ally hopefully quiets the kender with a hand over his mouth.  He struggles slightly before realizing why, and waits for a consensus to be reached on what to ask the glowing man.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 1, 2011)

*Group 1: Tanis, Riverwind, Caramon, Goldmoon, Riverwind*

Tanis, Riverwind, and Sturm all pierce the bloated body of the huge insect. It gives off a terrible high pitched screech at the pain inflicted on it.

The gully dwarves start running around frantic with their hands over their ears as the creature pulls away from Tanis stumbling backward. Ichor pours forth from the holes in it's sides and it collapses from the loss of the life giving fluid.  

"Huzzah!" cries one of the gully dwarves.

"Good show! The beast is dead! No more crawling in fear!" another takes up a call.

The spider falls on it's back where it's legs twitch a bit before going still.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 1, 2011)

*Group 2: Tas, Flint, and Raistlin*

*"Yes? What is it?"* Ossamis asks as Raistlin walks into the room. *"I'm sorry you will need to speak up my old ears you know."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 1, 2011)

Raistlin

"Speak, apparition, where is the spellbook of Fistandantilus that was hidden in this city?" Raistlin asks, ignoring the common quest for furthering his personal goals.

[sblock=OOC]
I know, totally selfish... but I think it is what Raistlin would do.

Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web

Spell Inventory 2E Home Page
Staff of Magius
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jun 1, 2011)

"But weren't we supposed to look for those Disks for Goldmoon?" Tas asks Raistlin after the mage enquires about the locations of some spellbook.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 1, 2011)

Raistlin

"cough ... let's say I'm doing a 'side quest' you know, like you when you suddenly wander of when you wanted to scout a way. Besides, perhaps they are hidden together" Raistlin answers as he waits for the ghost's response.

[sblock=OOC]
I know, totally selfish... but I think it is what Raistlin would do.

Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web

Spell Inventory 2E Home Page
Staff of Magius
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 2, 2011)

*Tanis*

Yes, from now on you will live without fear
Tanis replies to the dwarves, encouraging them to treat the group as heroes and friends
Tell me, one at a time, what is this place and who controls this underground city?
He say as he cleans his sword from the spider's goo.


----------



## possum (Jun 3, 2011)

Tasslehoff looks very hurt by Raistlin's words and takes a few steps away from the mage and the unknown wise man.  There is a difference between his frequent bouts of getting distracted and what Raistlin just did; there just had to be.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 4, 2011)

*Group 1: Tanis, Riverwind, Sturm, Caramon, Goldmoon*

The gully dwarves stop their cheering and look to Tanis. "You want big bosses? Not sure but I think big bosses hate everyone not like them."

"Tanis we need to find Raistlin," Caramon says his sword held ready the warrior ready to run off even if he doesn't know exactly were to go "And Flint and Tas too." He eyes the sewer tube and knows that there is no way that they can climb back up there with as slick as it is.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 4, 2011)

*Group 2: Tas, Flint, and Raistlin*

*"Ah yes a very powerful book to be sure,"* Ossamis says solemnly. *"And easy to find it is located in the Court of Balance."*

Having given the answer the spectral minion starts to fade away. "Wait, wait but where is this Court of Balance?" Raistlin asks frustrated. 

*"Threw the Halls of Sound, just south of the Great Plaza."* the answer comes from out of the air as Ossamis is gone.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 4, 2011)

*Tanis*

Have you seen a dwarf, a kender and a robed human?
Tanis asks the dwarves
There is another branch in the pipes that brought us here, lead us brave gullies, lead your new heroes.


----------



## sappire07 (Jun 5, 2011)

that thing could leading us into a trap. flint grumbles


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2011)

Raistlin

"I don't think so. Souls are often bound to do a last task properly before they are redeemed." Raistlin explains.

[sblock=OOC]


Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web

Spell Inventory 2E Home Page
Staff of Magius
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 6, 2011)

"Other pipe? Me know where it go. Follow me! Follow me!" one of the gully dwarves says excitedly.

The gully dwarves lead Tanis and the others to another natural tunnel that they will have to climb down. "Ugh! More climbing," Caramon says with disgust before taking point after the gullies.

The tunnel leads almost straight down and comes into a natural cavern...



> _The steepening floor of the cavern suddenly narrows into a smooth, yard wide vertical drain. Water, collected from all the fissures in the cavern, swirls steadily down the sides of the shaft._



"By the Gods! I hope we don't have to go down there!" Caramon exclaims at the narrow drain.

"No! This way! This way!" the gully dwarf says pulling the big man's tabard and heading west.

The cavern opens up into an odd cobble stoned street. The excited gully dwarf points at what looks like a shop front underground. "There! In there!"

The group sees the sewer pipe hanging ten feet above the floor along with old flour covering everything.
*"Raist! Raist!"* Caramon calls frantically rushing into the old bakery.

_______________________________________________

From the room behind the book store Flint, Tas, and Raistlin can hear Caramon calling for his brother quite clearly.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 14, 2011)

Riverwind turns to Goldmoon and says ""Come on love. lets go join the others." With that, he takes his customary position at the rear of the party and follows after Caramon.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 14, 2011)

*Tanis*

Tanis hurries after Caramon as he is anxious to see if the old dwarf survived the slide. He is not worried about Tas or Raist ... they can handle themselves.


----------



## possum (Jun 14, 2011)

"Well, I guess that we had better find this 'Hall of Sound,' then," Tas says he looks around the area for something that would appear to be close to a large plaza.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 15, 2011)

Tas, Flint, and Raistlin exit the book store to see the others searching or them. Caramon relieved to see his brother breaks down in tears of joy.

"I thought I had lost you," the big warrior says a little choked up.

"We found them for you, see." one of the gully dwarfs says proudly. "Now you should go bosses no like anyone but Clan Bulp to be in their city."

"Right dragon eats all the others," another says in a matter of fact tone.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2011)

Raistlin

"Look who was so useful and brought the others back to us, Flint.

Have you found out something?" Raistlin first remarks to the old dwarf and then asks the others, not wasting time on greetings..

[sblock=OOC]


Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web

Spell Inventory 2E Home Page
Staff of Magius
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 16, 2011)

*Tanis*

Dragon ? Clan Bulp ?
Tanis shifts his gaze to the gullies
Tell your heroes everything ... where is the dragon's den and what is the color of his scales?

Tanis is worried, he tries to gather everybody in the bookstore ... the last thing he need is a group of dwarves hanging around the caves, singing for everyone about a bunch of people that wander around the ruined city.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 19, 2011)

"Den? Not know where den is." one of the gully dwarfs says confused.

"Why you want to go there? You want to be eaten?" another ask incredulously.

"Oo! Oo! Highbulp I bet knows. He knows everything he our king." the third says jumping up and down.

"We got no time. Bosses want us at the lifter. We should go there now."

"But we can show them where to find Highbulp. You can see from the edge. Come on! Come on!"


----------



## possum (Jun 20, 2011)

Tas smiles at the reunion, but gets a look of fascination on his face on one of the gully dwarves' words.  "Dragon?" he asks.  He looks to one of them.  "Can you show us where to go to meet this 'highbulp'?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 20, 2011)

*Tanis*

I guess the HighBulp is the king.
Tanis says to himself
Show us where the king is ... and the den, we want to know where not to go.
He add with a worried chuckle.


----------



## sappire07 (Jun 23, 2011)

never trust a gully dwarf. flint grumbles


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 23, 2011)

The gully dwarves lead the group down the odd street to an open area where water flows before turning away from it and going through an open doorway (the door long rotted away). The group is over awed at the sight before them.



> _Water rushes around columns and plunges from hanging steps into a vast cavern. Overhead, mist thickens beneath the fading ceiling. A single, dim shaft of light spreads into the vast underground area. Over 500 feet below, ruins litter the dim floor of the cavern. The ancient city of Xak Tasroth is in many states of decay: some buildings are almost intact, many are nothing more than rubble. Several waterfalls pour into the cavern, and many of the streets are rivers, all of which flow into a single abyss to the north. A huge chain extends from the mists overhead down into a small courtyard below._




"We live there," one of the gully dwarves says pointing to one of the more intact buildings to the west.

"And what is that area," Raistlin asks pointing to a large circular area standing open. "It looks like a large plaza."

"Yes, yes it is the Great Plaza." comes the reply.

[sblock=OOC] Group is at the red *X* and 500 feet up. Building is where the blue *X* is. Great plaza is in the bottom left corner not all in the picture.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 23, 2011)

*Tanis*

Now this is something to tell your grandchildren...
Tanis say as he observe the scenery of the ruined city
Where is the dragon's den?
Asks Tanis as he turns to the dwarves
If you can, avoid getting near it as you lead us to the king.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 26, 2011)

Riverwind looks in awe as he looks down into the cavern. However, paranoia quickly overcomes emotion as he pushes Goldmoon behind him and carefully scans the round for potential ambushers; bow ready.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 26, 2011)

Raistlin

"cough .... great view ... cough .... but how come you people down from here? Is there a secret way, or do we have to climb?" Raistlin asks concentrated, feeling the effect of his special tea pass slowly.

[sblock=OOC]


Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web

Spell Inventory 2E Home Page
Staff of Magius
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jun 27, 2011)

Tas looks at the ruins, a large smile upon his face.  "Wow," is the only word out of his mouth.  He turns to look at Raistlin; didn't the spirit a while ago speak of the Great Plaza being where he needed to be?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2011)

"Climb!? Yes the vines...see," one gully dwarf says going to the edge and starting over. "Come on."

"I got some rope if it will help." Caramon says taking his pack from his shoulders.

[sblock=OOC] The vines are slippery and damp so a character who climbs down will have to make two DEX checks. A failed roll equals a long fall (20d6 dmg ). Remember DEX checks for 2e are d20 roll your DEX or below to succeed. A thief may roll their climb walls instead at -15% due to the poor conditions.

Tying off each other to the rope will allow for two characters (the one both above and below the falling character) to attempt a STR check to keep the falling character from taking the group with him and that character is safe from the fall. (modifiers apply per falling character over one).

*Example:* Flint who is in third from the top fails his save. Tanis (below) and Sturm (above) each get to make a STR check. The first character rolls normal with failure meaning they are drag off the cliff as well. The second character rolls his check at a -1, and if he fails the next two would check at -2 and then -3 (and so on).

I think Raistlin can get down a lot easier than all that. 

This is the way down as climbing back up the sewer tube would be all but impossible. Good Luck.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 28, 2011)

*Tanis*

By the gods...
Tanis whispers to himself as he sees the long way down. He turns to Caramon
Do you have a longer rope?
He turns to his companions and say.
We should tie the rope around a rock or something else. Then we can tie a second rope to each other and begin to descend.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Caramon has 50' of rope and Tas has 20' and that is all the group has I believe. The cliff is 500' down best thing to do is tie the group together to help with the descent.

Good thing here is there is no -8 to the check like with the pipe.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 30, 2011)

Looking at the short ropes Tanis sighs.
That means that once we are down we stay down, unless we'll find the elevator pot.

Being the leader of the group, Tanis will go down first, not before saying a silet pray for Paladin.


----------



## possum (Jul 3, 2011)

Tas looks down at the chasm and back at the small amount of rope that the group has.  Even the normally excited kender seems slightly at unease.  With a slight shrug, he secures himself with the others and begins to climb down with the others.


----------



## Orius (Jul 4, 2011)

Sturm heaves himself over the side and begins his descent.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 4, 2011)

Riverwind is really worried about the climb.Not so much for himself but for Goldmoon. "Be careful love." he says and kisses her before as making sure that their rope is tied properly.

Riverwind helps Goldmoon over the side and watches as she carefully starts down. Heart in has mouth he follows Goldmoon, endeavouring not to fall and pull her off with him.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 4, 2011)

*Tanis*

Tanis grabs the rope and turns to his companions.
Good luck, hold tight and be careful
He then takes a big breath and climbs down


----------



## sappire07 (Jul 6, 2011)

im getting to old for this. flint mutters and climbs down


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 7, 2011)

The group descends and Caramon uses his great strength to keep Sturm from falling.

Raistlin doesn't climb down the vines.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 7, 2011)

*Chapter 4: Lair of the Dragon*

OOC: Going to forgo check #2 as it took over a week to get one from everyone (ahh good ol' pbp).

The group hides among the ruins of an old building that leads to a cobble stoned street. To the north the street leads the where the chain and pot sit on the ground. To the south the street opens to  wider avenue that has water that flows along it to what the gully dwarves called The Great Plaza.

The three gully dwarves don't climb down with the group as they say the bosses will be mad that the pot hasn't come down. They pointed to the west buildings that look more or less whole saying that they're king lives there and he could help.

OCC: Map is one square is about 10-15' Which way please?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 7, 2011)

Tanis leads the party to the nearest building.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 7, 2011)

Raistlin

Raistlin uses his magic to glide down slowly and follows Tanis, next to Caramon.

[sblock=OOC]


Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web

Spell Inventory 2E Home Page
Staff of Magius
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jul 8, 2011)

Tasslehoff follows Tanis into the nearest building, the kender looking about the area for any signs of life that isn't their group or gully dwarf.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 8, 2011)

Riverwind takes up his position at the rear of the party. After making sure that Goldmoon is in her usual position.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2011)

Tanis leads the party north towards where the chain and pot are. He motions for everyone to stop and hide as they watch the scene play out before them.



> _A thin shaft of light overhead dimly outlines a dismal courtyard 40' in diameter. Broken cobblestone streets run east and west and south from the courtyard; ruined walls  sag threateningly toward the streets. Against the northern wall of the courtyard , a 10' high wicker dragon stands, bearing a large round metal plate suspended in a hole in its chest. A robed figure stands next to the statue. A huge metal pot sits in the center of the courtyard. A chain rises from the pot and disappears above into the mist._




The party watches as a group of eight draconians come from the direction of the whole building and stand near the pot. The robed draconian takes a mallet and bangs the gong set inside the wicker dragon, and as the chain goes taunt the draconians climb into the pot.

Soon it is lifting off the ground and headed towards the ceiling. The second pot descends bristling with stubby arms and legs (and a couple gully dwarves hanging on the outside of the pot).

"Now scum! Climb out or else!" the robed draconian says threateningly. It takes the gully dwarves several minutes to get out of the pot, time in which the robed figure is distracted...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


can we judge by the color of the robes if the robed figure is a priest or a wizard?


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2011)

OOC: No sorry I don't think that draconians can join the towers of High Sorcery, and there is no priesthood yet as you haven't found the disk.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 20, 2011)

OOC: Don't know why but I missed the fact that you stated it's a draconian 

Can we take them?
Tanis tries to judge as he consult with Caramon and Sturm


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 21, 2011)

"It's only one," Caramon says flexing his arms. "I got it." 

The young warrior starts to creep up on the robed figure. As he hides behind some fallen debris everyone watches as the lone robed figure paces. Then accidentally Caramon knocks a few loose stones to go tumbling across the road.

The hooded figure stops and looks over spotting the big warrior. It hisses and then starts to chant in the language of magic.

"Watch out it is magi!" Raistlin yells to his brother.

OCC: I am rolling group INIT please add your speed factors to whatever it is you wish to do to the roll below.

EDIT: Big opps suppose to be a d10 so those rolls are 6 & 7 respectively.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


Can Raistlin time his spells to hit the robed figure with a magic missle when it starts to cast? I'm not sure of the speed factor of the spells.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 26, 2011)

Riverwind watches as Caramon creeps up on the draconians. As soon as he sees that Caramon is spotted, Riverwind rushes in to attack, drawing his sword as he goes. 

[sblock=OOC]Long Sword: Speed factor 5
Longsword +2 (Damage 1d8+5 S-M/1d12+5 L, THAC0 13)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 27, 2011)

As Caramon and Riverwind charge forward the draconian raises it's hands and shoots forth a sticky web that settles about them both and to some of the others beyond them.

OOC: Need save vs spell (with -2 penalty, so actually roll a d20+2 good ol' 2e) for Riverwind, Tanis, Sturm, Fint, and Tasselhoff.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 27, 2011)

Raistlin

_fluff later_

[sblock=OOC]
May I counterspell the web? Raistlin has the same spell prepared. If not, web spell on the draconians, I'm fighting fire with fire 

I will add fluff once I know if counterspelling is possible 

Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility, web

Spell Inventory 2E Home Page
Staff of Magius
[/sblock]


----------



## Orius (Jul 28, 2011)

Sturm tries to dodge the spell.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 28, 2011)

Riverwind tries to avoid the web but is caught by the edge. Fortunately he is able to pull loose and he continues towards the monster.

[sblock=OOC]Saving Throw for Spells = 14[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jul 28, 2011)

Tas watches as the spell is beginning to be cast and quickly begins to race for the nearest cover.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 30, 2011)

*Tanis*

Tanis tries to duck and roll away from the web spell.
With a success, the spirit of the warrior is lifted and he continue to stride forward to the spellcaster.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 3, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Well I screwed up all that. I thought you had to roll below your save in 2e but that is not the case so all those +2 are really -2 and I am going to list who is stuck and how bad next. 

Again sorry for the confusion and delay. I have not played 2e in over ten years and this isn't really a good way to relearn. [/sblock]

[sblock=Saves]

```
Character            Needs  Rolled   Status
Riverwind             14      10    trapped-2'
Sturm                 14       4    trapped-1'
Flint                 16      10    trapped-1'
Tas                   15      18    escaped
Caramon               14      12    trapped-2'
Goldmoon              14      -1    trapped-0'
Tanis                 14      10    trapped-1'
Draconian             16      18    escaped
```

trapped-# = character may move the indicated distance per round till they leave the webs. 
Range attacks not possible while trapped
escaped = means the character dodged aside and is free to act normal[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 3, 2011)

The draconian mage moves quickly away from the area where Rasitlin sets up a web spell of his own. Seeing it is badly out numbered it runs down the western street screeching something in it's odd language. It disappears from view but the group can still hear it running and screeching.

OCC: To chase after it the group would need to move through about 6 feet of web. To retreat they will need to go through 10 feet of web. Round 2 (sort of) Raistlin and Tas are free to act. Everyone else tell me which way you wish to push through.


----------



## Orius (Aug 3, 2011)

Sturm strains against the webs, trying to pull himself free so he can follow the draconian and neutralize it before it can call for help.









*OOC:*


Strength check?

Yeah, DL is probably not the best way to jump back into 2e, given that it deprts in several ways from vanilla.  I missed it too, and while I haven't played it in a bit over 10 years, I still have all my 2e books in arm's reach here.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 3, 2011)

OCC: Same here they are right on the desk. No STR check your STR determines how far you can move in a round. It is 6' to that edge and would take Sturm 6 rounds (yikes). NOTE: the draconian is already calling for help.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


Is the draconian in magic missle range?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 3, 2011)

OCC: Draconian is not in sight. <quote> It disappears from view...</quote>


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 3, 2011)

I though Riverwind had just managed to save (1d20+2 =<save against spells>)


----------



## possum (Aug 3, 2011)

Tas looks around for a few brief seconds, his gaze alternating between his trapped friends and the area where the strange lizard mage went.  "I'll be back to help you out," the Kender says as he begins to race off in the direction of the fleeing mage.  "I can't let him warn any others."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 4, 2011)

*Tanis*

“No Tas! Help us out of this sticky mess”
Tanis calls for his friend, the last thing Tanis wants is the kinder to battle all alone the Draconian mage.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 7, 2011)

[sblock=ghostcat]







ghostcat said:


> I though Riverwind had just managed to save (1d20+2 =<save against spells>)




No sorry it should had been 1d20-2. So rolling a 12 and subtracting 2 got you a 10 total. Again my mistake so was not having the mage follow up (give you all time to get out - or at least the strong characters time to get out).[/sblock]

Tas turns the corner and hears Tanis's warning. He sees the draconian about to enter a door he just opened.

The others struggle to get to the corner they saw Tas and the mage disappear around. Everyone that is except Raistlin.

OCC: Need to know what Tas and Raist do this round, plz.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 8, 2011)

Riverwind's first though is to free Goldmoon. Then it occurs to him that the web will eventually disappear and that meanwhile she is safer where she is. So instead he starts to tear himself free.

[sblock=HM]Its OK I forgot that in AD&D2E you have to roll over the Save Value[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2011)

OCC: Here's an update to the map. Riverwind and Caramon are two rounds from being near the pot and free of the webs. Everyone else is five rounds away.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 9, 2011)

Raistlin

Standing on the 'wrong' side, Raistlin has to wait for the others to leave the map. Maybe he can just set it on fire once it is clear of his friend... allies.

[sblock=OOC]

Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility

Spell Inventory 2E Home Page
Staff of Magius
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Aug 9, 2011)

Tas returns with the slightest hint of a scowl on his usually smiling face.  "Okay," he says to Tanis.  "You do know he's going to warn the others, right?"

The Kender takes his dagger out and begins cutting away at the strands of web, not fully knowing how long the spell would last and not wanting a squad of the strange lizardmen to happen upon them while the best fighters were still trapped.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2011)

Tasselhoff helps and a few seconds later Caramon and Riverwind are free of the webs, and just in time. A roaring comes from the dark doorway soon followed by draconian soldiers.

"See I told you," Tas says before moving back and finding a rock on the ground.

Riverwind bow in hand takes up cover behind the large pot, and begins firing at the dragon-men. While Caramon draws his blade and readies his shield.

A draconian swings at the warrior and their blades meet in a loud clang that echoes throughout the cavern. 

[sblock=OOC] Ok remember this isn't 3.5 and the game is designed for 1st edition but I couldn't bring myself to play that, LOL. The map is only to help with line of sight for spells and such. And the area is probably crowded due to the fact it is 1st edition and battle maps weren't used ( I will make sure to change things are as needed in the future).

 You need not worry about - moving through enemy spaces or avoiding AoOs - but you do need to know that you can't move and attack unless you are charging (PHB pg. 96) and that everyone's movement rate is high enough to not need to worry about if you can reach a spot. 

Lastly - Everyone still in the web will be freed after this round so I just need Tas, Riverwind, Raistlin, and I'll post for Caramon this round. Then the draconians will go then back to the full group.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Aug 11, 2011)

After his "I told you so," Tas quickly places his dagger in its sheath and loads a stone bullet into his hoopak, aiming at the lead grunt and letting it go after a few spins to gather enough momentum.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 11, 2011)

Raistlin

Raistlin's most effective spell would hit his allies from his current position. He has no other choice but to wait..

[sblock=OOC]

do nothing.

Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility

Spell Inventory 2E Home Page
Staff of Magius
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 12, 2011)

*Tanis*

Tanis struggles with the web while his friends are in dire need for help.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 16, 2011)

OCC: Just need Riverwind's attack to move forward. Will try and get an update tomorrow night.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 18, 2011)

Caramon continues to parry swords with the lead draconian as the others try and surround the group. Flint uses his small size to get through the bulk of the dragon-men to come at them from behind. 

Tanis and Sturm finally free of the webs takes the fight to the evil lizards as well. Goldmoon takes up a position on the other side of the webs.

The draconians attack with feral ferocity with their wicked curved and saw-toothed blades. Caramon takes a nasty cut throwing off his return blow. And Riverwinds arrow seems to only scratch the draco it flies by.

GROUP IS UP


----------



## Orius (Aug 18, 2011)

Sturm attacks the nearest draconian.









*OOC:*


I'm guessing that's Sturm at G4?  At least that's the only one that looks like him.

Attacking draconian at F4.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 18, 2011)

OCC: You hit AC -4 btw that is differently a successful hit.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2011)

Raistlin

Raistlin looks for an option to help the others. He looks for a torch on the walls and tries to remember if Goldmoon had some flint and tinder.

[sblock=OOC]

do nothing.

Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility

Spell Inventory 2E Home Page
Staff of Magius
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 19, 2011)

Tanis tries to slice the draconian before him with a low slash.

Attack: Longsword +2 THAC0: 14


----------



## possum (Aug 19, 2011)

Tas once again loads another stone into his hoopak and lets the bullet fly towards draconian that injured Caramon.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 22, 2011)

Riverwind drops his bow and draws his sword just as the monsters approach. He tries a series of slashes that results in the draconian taking a deep, diagonal cut to the chest.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2011)

Sturm and Riverwind both take out the draconians they face in a single blow. The warriors would both be thrilled had not the dead creatures turned to stone entrapping their weapons. <will roll once for both weapons>

As they tug and pull to try and free them Flint takes a piece out of the draconian facing him and yells. "Sounds like more coming from inside the building. We need to end this and regroup."

The draconians still about grin knowing they will have help soon.Although they start to sweat a little as they make no progress versus the seasoned warriors.

[sblock=Status]

```
Character           AC    HP   InHand/Condition
Raistlin             5    8/8  staff/none
Tas                  5  15/15  hoopak/none
Flint                6  42/42  h.axe&shield/none
Tanis                4  [COLOR=Yellow]34[/COLOR]/35  l.sword/none
Caramon              5  [COLOR=Yellow]46[/COLOR]/51  l.sword&shield/none
Riverwind            4  34/34  none/none
Sturm                3  45/45  shield/none
Goldmoon             8  19/19  staff/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 24, 2011)

*Tanis*

Tanis swings his sword low, intending to cut the draconian feet.
Take them quickly and regroup in the nearest building.
Action: attack THAC0: 14.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 25, 2011)

With his sword still stuck in the draconian, Riverwind draws his dagger and takes a swipe at the nearest living draconian. Unfortunately he fails to grab hold of it properly and almost drops it.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Caramon pulls his spear out over his shoulder while Flint swings his hand axe in a might two handed arc. "Here!" the human warrior calls out shoving the spear deep into the draconian's gut. "You can keep this in your stone gizzard if you want!"
 
OOC: Tas, Sturm, and Raistlin are still up.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2011)

Raistlin

Raistlin looks for an option to help the others. He looks for a torch on the walls and tries to remember if Goldmoon had some flint and tinder.

[sblock=OOC]
got no answer the last time I posted this.

Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility

Spell Inventory 2E Home Page
Staff of Magius
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 30, 2011)

Tanis thrust his blade forward, focusing on his enemy's torso.
Action: attack THAC0: 14.


----------



## possum (Aug 31, 2011)

Tas backs away to where the rest of the group is planning to fall back to, loading a final stone into his hoopak.  "Come on, hit this time..." the Kender curses to himself.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2011)

Sturm draws his dagger and attacks one of the creatures only to have the things armor deflect the blade.

Caramon's spear doesn't bring down the creature and he is almost overjoyed as he pulls on the spear to use it again and finds it stuck. Looking again at the draconian he notices that it has turned to stone, a sling stone lodged in it's eye.  <way to go Tas>

The draconians left, eye the group warily, but are heartened as everyone hears more draconians on their way from the open door in the western wall. They attack with renewed determination. Riverwind takes a blow to the back of the head fromt he draconian behind him. Flint dodges the swing of the other.

Meanwhile...

Goldmoon and Raistlin start to burn their way through the webs towards the others.

[sblock=OOC] Forgot the Brightblade was stuck so the above rolls are wrong. Stuck for 2 more rounds. [/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 2, 2011)

Tanis curse his bad luck and tries once more to hit the draconian.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 2, 2011)

Riverwind is embarrassed by his last pathetic attempt at hitting the lizardman and is well aware that they need to retreat. So he ignore the minor wound and instead redoubles his effort in attacking the draconian.


----------



## Orius (Sep 3, 2011)

Sturm stabs at the draconian again.









*OOC:*


I could have sworn I attacked with the dagger somewhere.  Ah well.


----------



## possum (Sep 4, 2011)

"Sorry, Caramon," Tas calls out, reaching for his dagger before sliding it across the floor to the now weaponless warrior.  The kender takes a few steps backwards again and lets loose with another deadly bullet towards a close Draconian.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2011)

Raistlin

Raistlin continues to burn down the webs...

[sblock=OOC]

Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, magic missle, sleep
2nd= invisibility

Spell Inventory 2E Home Page
Staff of Magius
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2011)

Tanis and Riverwind finish off the draconian clearing the way to retreat. But as they do three more draconians followed by the spellcaster from before exit the open door in a rush.

Sturm and Flint fight on (that was a hit btw Orius) as Raistlin and Goldmoon move up to help.

Caramon draws his sword and sighs hoping not to lose his blade to the stoning of this creatures. He slices across the creatures chest but it still stands. As he draws back once more a magical bolt slams into the warrior from the curved horned dragon-man.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 8, 2011)

Tanis moves to engage the nearest draconian.
"A spell caster". He calls out "Take him down"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Has Raistlin a line of sight to the dragonman spellcaster? If yes, Magic Missle away


----------



## possum (Sep 9, 2011)

"Aah," Tas cries out as one of the dragonmen moves closer to him and the Kender wishes that he hadn't just slid his dagger towards Caramon.  With a mighty swing, he attempts to hit the creature where it's ribs should be.

EDIT: This damn dice roller hates me...


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 10, 2011)

Riverwind sighs and continues fighting the dragonmen. He really wishes he had his sword but its still stuck in a dead draconian, so he makes do with his dagger.


----------



## Orius (Sep 11, 2011)

Sturm stabs at the draconian again.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2011)

Tanis steps up and finishes a draconian and is lucky when his blade doesn't become stuck in the stoning creature. Sturm and Riverwind both see that their weapons are free and gather them up quickly to continue the fight.

Meanwhile the others fight on and Raistlin and Goldmoon reach the end of the corridor of webs. Raistlin spots the other spell caster and readies a spell. (know you can cast magic missile, WD)

The draconian attack savagely seeing their numbers dwindling. <rolling>


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2011)

Raistlin

Raistlin dugs deep inside himself and conjures two glimmering balls of pure force that unerringly fly towards the scaled spellcaster.

[sblock=OOC]

Raistlin
spells for the day:
1st= charm person, sleep
2nd= invisibility

Spell Inventory 2E Home Page
Staff of Magius
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Sep 14, 2011)

Tasslehoff manages to breathe a sigh of relief as the dragonman standing right next to him petrifies as Tanis' blade slices through its flesh.  Now not worried with about the creature save for how it's going to hinder his aim, the kender sends another bullet slicing through the air, aimed at the dragonman on the left.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 15, 2011)

As there are no enemy near him, Riverwind ignores his sword, grabs his bow, step to his left (h5) and takes a couple of pot-shots at the magic user. Unfortunately the first arrow shot off into the darkness and the second just missed his foot.


----------



## Orius (Sep 16, 2011)

Sturm retrieves the Brightblade and continues to battle the party's scaled foes.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 16, 2011)

*Tanis*

Tanis target the draconian that battles Flint. He is not sure if the old dwarf can match a draconian all by himself.
(Since there are no AoO in AD&D I guess you’ll let me pass)


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 9, 2012)

The magic using dragonman falls to the magic force bolts of Raistlin's spell, as Tanis moves to help Flint.

The dwarf is surrounded and as he tries to fight off all his opponents the door behind him suddenly bangs him in the back knocking offhis helm, as more dragonmen try to enter the fight.

"Need a little help here! Caramon come hold this door shut or we are in trouble." Flint calls as he tries himself to hold back the opening portal.

Caramon slices down his opponent quickly and leaving his sword in the statue he moves forward. Meanwhile Tasselhoff and Riverwind manage to take down the draconian on the far side of the hallway as Sturm parries attack after attack. 

Now caught between Sturm and Tanis the draconian is defeated in moments and the companions stand in the hallway alone Flint with his back to the door and Caramon pushing on it.

"Here use this to wedge it," Goldmoon says lifting one of the dragonmen's saw-toothed blades up.  With a grin and a nod the warrior braces the door with the thick bladed weapon. 

"Good enough, but won't hold them for long," he says in satisfaction.

"Yes we need to hide and regroup," Tanis says looking down the northern passage. "Only obvious choice but they are sure to follow us, we need to rest, if only for a short while."
 
_*CCLLAANNKK*_

Suddenly a loud brass clanking fills the air. Everyone turns to see Tasselhoff standing near the slightly web covered gong, mallet in hand.

Dropping the mallet he puts his hands behind his back and whistles softly. "You door knob what are you trying to do?" Flint says as he starts towards the kender.

"I'm sorry. I just couldn't... couldn't help myself. It's like my hands had a mind of their own." the kender says holding his hands up to show his own innocence.

"Well I hope their smarter than the one in your head. You... eh?" the dwarf stops as the large pot nearby starts to lift off the ground.

"The gong _*cough*_ it must be the signal to raise the pot," Raistlin says as he pulls his cloak around himself a little tighter.

The large pot moves loudly and quickly towards the ceiling high above. The companions watch for only a second as Tanis gets an idea.

 "Maybe they'll think we road up," He says sounding hopeful. "They will at least have to send some patrols up to check, we may get a chance to rest. Come on!" he says turning up the north passage.

Following the twisting alley Tanis finds what he is looking for. A defensible spot. A crumbled building near the cliff wall with only a single archway as an entrance. 

As some of the group finds spots to sit and Sturm watches from the doorway, Tasslehoff starts sifting through some of the rubble that must have once been this buildings second floor. He gets bored and heads to a second spot and then cries out in joy as he finds something very interesting.

"That kender will get us all killed one day for sure." Flint says rubbing his head. "And without a helmet I'll surely be the first to..."

"Here!" Tasselhoff says sneaking up beside the dwarf. In his hands is a fine helmet of dwarven craftsmanship. It's ivory horns offset by the snow white mane that tops the helm. Golden scroll work surround the brim and it shows not one sign of rust or wear.

Taking the helm lovingly into his old hands the dwarf start to stroke the hair the streams down from the center. 

"Looks like horse hair," Caramon says offhandedly.

"Is not!" Flint bellows before taking a tentative sniff. He waits a moment and then gives Caramon a triumphant look. "See! No sneezing this is obviously from a griffon."

"Look I found this too," Tas says holding out a little knife in his little hand.

"Great. Might come in handy if there are any vicious rabbits about. But I don't see that getting through those dragonmen's armor."

"I like it. It's small like me, and it wants to fight. Like me." 

Tucking the small dagger under his belt he goes about looking for more treasure in the ruined corners.

Tanis smiles, glad to see the group is still in high spirits. He moves to where Riverwind and Goldmoon sit quietly talking. "Maybe Tas will find these Disks under a rock and we can go home."

Riverwind looks grim and thinks back to what the Goddess said to them all in the temple above...

[sblock=Recap]
_"Beloved disciple, the gods have not turned away  from man. Man turned away from the true gods and now seek gods who do  not exist. But the end of darkness nears. Kyrnn is about to face its  greatest test. Men will need the truth more than ever. You must return  the truth and power of the true gods to men. It is time to restore the  balance."

To gain the power, you shall need the truth of the gods. Far below this  temple lie the Disks of Mishakal: circular plates of platinum that are  all you need to call upon my power. You must recover the disks.

But your way will not be easy. The disks now lie in the lair of a  dragon. Therefore I charge your staff: if you present it boldly never  wavering, then you shall prevail. Even then, your journey is not  complete; you must leave here, must search for a true Leader of the  People."_ [/sblock]

Shaking his head he says, "I wish the dragon were no bigger than these rocks. But I fear we still have much yet to do. And I fear for..." 

He stops but Tanis knows who he fears for, and for the first time is glad Kitara didn't return with everyone else.

"Yes we need to rest, especially Raistlin. But I fear if we linger here to long we will be found."

"The staff may be able to help. Like it did in the inn when it healed everyone in your group," Goldmoon says standing.

"Worth a try, I guess." Tanis says rubbing his beard. "Everyone gather round real quick," he calls to the others. "Tas put that down."
 
Gathering around, Goldmoon stands in the center of the group the Blue Crystal staff raised high and her head bowed in silent prayer. The only thing that takes away from the solemn moment is Raistlin's quiet couch.

"Please Mishakal, help us in are time of need. Bless us to serve you and the Gods of Good."

The staff pulsates with a soft bluish light before it grows in intensity. Then the light touches each of the companions stripping away, their wounds, fatigue, and doubt. 

With the light all around they can see no one else but they know that their friends must be feeling this self same warmth. And then their is a moment of clarity, of a sense of purpose, and of power. And when the glowing light is gone everyone stands still and quiet, not sure what happened, and not sure why they feel so different.

[sblock=OOC] Welcome to Dragonlance PF style. [/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 9, 2012)

By the gods...
Tanis stares with awe at the staff.
This is divine magic, nothing else can explain this miracle, the gods haven't left us, they seek our believe.
Turning to his companions he adds as he goes to the entrance, peeking outside.
We must defeat the dragon and find the discs.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 11, 2012)

Flint's eyes go wide as the light rushes over him. "By Reorx!" He exclaims.

He looks to Tanis. "It appears that way friend." He picks up his axe. "Let's go get those discs than."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 11, 2012)

Momentarily stunned by his new abilities, Caramon shakes his head and asks "are you well, my brother?"


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 11, 2012)

It takes Riverwind sometime to shake off the feeling of euphoria. Whereupon he carefully checks himself over. Finally he decides that he looks no different on the outside but on the inside things have definitely changed. 

Looking lovingly at Goldmoon he says quietly "I knew you are something special my love. Before now I just didn't know how special."

Turning to Tanis he says "Have you any idea where to try next."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 11, 2012)

No
Tanis replies
I have no idea where to try next but I do know what we need to do.
He nods to Tasselhoff and adds
Flint, keep your eyes on him, we cannot let him wonder around here freely.

ooc - What do I see? Is there a path to other building that we can runto without encountering the dragon men?


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 12, 2012)

Flint smiles as he shacks his head. "Already taken care of." Flint focuses his attention back on the kender as he places his hand on his shoulder.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 12, 2012)

*Raistlin*



rangerjohn said:


> Momentarily stunned by his new abilities, Caramon shakes his head and asks "are you well, my brother?"




"Don't ask dumb questions, Caramon, *cough* my condition remains. But I still feel confident in my magic abilities!" Raistlin answers, his snappy tone towards his brother unwarranted.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 16, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] Please post stat blocks for keeping track of your abilities and such. Also not sure I mentioned it but everyone gets max HP per level (per class) as fighting dragons after fighting their minions is tough work.  [/sblock]

The party has three options on the direction they can take, and the weigh each in turn as they watch for more dragon-men.

They can go south heading back down the oath they followed to the ruined building. A second pot came down as the first flew into the air and now rest at the courtyard where they battled the dragon-men.

Or they can go east about fifty yards to where the path looks to T-section to the north and south.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 16, 2012)

Tanis, saying a little prayer for Paladin goes out and goes east to where the path looks to T-section. hoping he picked up the safe trail for his companions.
Come, through here...


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 16, 2012)

*Raistlin*

Raistlin waits for his brother to act at Tanis' request and follows him closely.

[sblock=OOC]

HP: 46/46

Ini: +6 - AC: 16
CMB:+3  - CMD: 19
Fort: +1 - Reflex: +4 - Will: +9

*Sorcerer Spells Known:* DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [Int]
L0 (5)- Ghost sound, Detect magic, Prestigitation, Dancing Lights, Acid Splash
L1   (2)- Charm Person, Comprehend Languages

*Wizard Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [Int]
L0 (4) - Read Magic, Disrupt Undead, Message, Open Slot
L1   (4) _- _Sleep, Mage Armor x2, Open Slot
L2 (3) - Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web[/sblock]


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 17, 2012)

Flint steps next to Tas and puts his hand on the kender's shoulder. "Let's get going now." He follows Tas out the door.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 18, 2012)

"Come Raist, we have many steps ahead of us, before this day is done, I fear."


----------



## Orius (Jul 18, 2012)

Sturm quietly follows his friends (and Raistlin ), keeping watch for enemies.

[sblock="ooc"]That's nothing personal against you, Walking Dad, but those of us who've read the original books know Sturm and Raistlin didn't exactly get along very well.  [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 19, 2012)

The group comes to an odd "Y" section of the cobble stoned street.



> *To the north:*
> 
> _A broken foundation circles the area where a tremendous tower once stood. Two 10' cubes stand within the circle, apparently untouched by the catastrophe that destroyed the city.
> 
> Each cube has an arched opening on its side. The openings face each other 20' apart. To one side, the fallen tower lies on it' side, it's top buried in the cavern wall to the north. Inside the hollow cylinder of the tower is only darkness._





> *To the northwest:*
> 
> _The catastrophe has marred once-beautiful buildings. Moss-covered rubble hides carefully laid cobblestones of the street.
> 
> Rushing through the rubble and cobblestones, an icy river surges northwest. There the street ends abruptly in a chasm: mist billows from the hole, and falling water crashes somewhere below._





> *To the northeast:*
> _
> The ruined road leads off into darkness. It is to long for the light source of the party to show it's end._





> *To the south:*
> 
> _The river flows from this direction toward you. It follows down the middle of the street allowing for two narrow paths on either side._




[sblock=OOC] Which way now?[/sblock]


----------



## Orius (Jul 20, 2012)

"Which way do you think, Tanis?  South?  Or perhaps the long road to the north?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 20, 2012)

*Let's see what lies in the darkness of the tower beofore we proceed to the north.*
Tanis replies to Sturm.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

The fallen tower is like a large stone log lying on it's side. Tas explores the inside with much enthusiasm, until he discovers their is nothing inside.

Once it probably stood tall and housed some grand vizier or great wizard, but now it lies empty and in ruin. Part of it's foundation still stand like a waist high wall surrounding the two untouched stone cubes at the center.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 24, 2012)

When Tas return with empty hands Tanis nods him and proceed to the north.


----------



## dammitbiscuit (Jul 31, 2012)

"The road northeast looks like it could be very, very interesting," remarks Tas with great interest regarding its foreboding appearance. The dense, impenetrable tableaux was potentially full of exciting new unknowns.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 2, 2012)

To the northeast.
Tanis declares and lead the party.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 3, 2012)

The group follows the half-elf and kender northeast towards the cavern wall. When they approach they see a strange sight...



> _Only a dim light from above and the Staff of Magius scatters the darkness in the cavern, both shining faintly on the ruins of an ancient building as it just sideways from the cavern wall. Its roof lies half buried in the rubble of the cavern floor to the north, its steps now rising from the south.The delicately carved pillars that stood in front of the building now lie broken amid the rubble that slopes the way the party ventured from.
> 
> A dark doorway stands open as the door has long since rotted away in the heavy air filled with moisture and heat._




OOC: Directions are back the way you came or into the building.


----------



## dammitbiscuit (Aug 3, 2012)

Leaving behind anyone who is being cautious or observant, Tas quickens his pace to go poke the roof, rubble and doorway with Uncle Trapspringer's Hoopak.

OOC: Search checks in the order shown above, until and unless an enemy appears or ally stops him.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 5, 2012)

*Be cautious Tas.*
Tanis says and signals Sturm and Caramon to join him as he approach the doors.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 6, 2012)

At Tanis' signal Caramon moves forward, while glancing back to make sure Raist will be alright.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 6, 2012)

Riverwind checks to make sure that Goldmoon is alright and, leaving the others to search, keep guard back the way they came.


----------



## Orius (Aug 7, 2012)

Sturm moves towards the doors while keeping an eye on the surrounding ruins.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 7, 2012)

"Here let me help you. You door-knob." Flint says joining Tas by where the roof of the building lies in a pile of rubble. 

As the dwarf and kender search the others move cautiously towards the doorway.

"You know it will take months to search this place an inch at a time. And we don't know what this disks look like." he complains while moving through the debris.

"You will know them when you see them, Master Fireforge." Goldmoon says from the rear of the party beside Riverwind. "Or I should say you will feel them. Feel their divine power should you see them, and then you will know."

"Hrumph!" is all Flint says in response.

As Sturm and Tanis near the doorway the heat becomes a little stronger and the sound of water splashing from above sounds from inside the building. Once Raistlin and Caramon reach them and the staff's light plays into the building they see...



> _This vast hall lies on it's side: It's northern wall, beamed like the ceiling it once was, its southern wall a great tiled floor. Now the ceiling and floor of the room are windowed. Water pours into the room from the upper windows and out through the lower ones. Mosses and fungus cover the hall. The fungus on the floor appears to be moving.*
> 
> From the north end of the overhead windows, curtains made of some corroded, woven metal hang limply towards the floor below._



Tanis and Sturm look down the nearly thirty foot drop to the floor below.

*
[sblock=Perception DC 37]
You notice  a few snakes slithering throughout the fungus below. Then a few more. And a few more. A whole _swarm_ of snakes.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 7, 2012)

*Raistlin*

Raistlin's curiosity takes the better of him and he looks down, too. The movement seems strange to him, so he sends down some magical motes of light.

[sblock=OOC]
casting dancing lights.

HP: 46/46

Ini: +6 - AC: 16
CMB:+3  - CMD: 19
Fort: +1 - Reflex: +4 - Will: +9

*Sorcerer Spells Known:* DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [Int]
L0 (5)- Ghost sound, Detect magic, Prestigitation, Dancing Lights, Acid Splash
L1   (2)- Charm Person, Comprehend Languages

*Wizard Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [Int]
L0 (4) - Read Magic, Disrupt Undead, Message, Open Slot
L1   (4) _- _Sleep, Mage Armor x2, Open Slot
L2 (3) - Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 8, 2012)

The lights float down to light up the room revealing what moves about the floor.

Amongst the fungus and debris slither hundreds of snakes. The swarm reacts to the light and  some move away to the shelter of the shadows but others lean up, curiously flicking their tongues at the light.

OOC: snake swarm in the room. reason 1 for no fireball allowed lol


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 8, 2012)

*Raist, can you direct the light to search the room for the discs as I see no point in going in unless it is necessary.*
Tanis says as he glance at the swarm of snakes


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 8, 2012)

*Raistlin*

"As I'm the only one who can, it seems I have not much of a choice." Raistlin snarks back, but does as asked.

[sblock=OOC]
continue casting dancing lights and doing as asked.

HP: 46/46

Ini: +6 - AC: 16
CMB:+3  - CMD: 19
Fort: +1 - Reflex: +4 - Will: +9

*Sorcerer Spells Known:* DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [Int]
L0 (5)- Ghost sound, Detect magic, Prestigitation, Dancing Lights, Acid Splash
L1   (2)- Charm Person, Comprehend Languages

*Wizard Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [Int]
L0 (4) - Read Magic, Disrupt Undead, Message, Open Slot
L1   (4) _- _Sleep, Mage Armor x2, Open Slot
L2 (3) - Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2012)

Using the lights to explore the room reveals nothing of significant value. And also no other ways out of the large building.

Grumbling from the waste of time put on by searching Raistlin mumbles. "I thought we were looking for a dragon's lair." Before he stomps off to a rock to sit and rest for a few minutes.

OOC: Remember the statue said the Disks were guarded by a dragon.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 10, 2012)

*Tanis*

Dead end.
Tanis declares
Let's try another route


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 13, 2012)

The group moves back down the dark road south to once more decide on a direction. 

At the "Y" section of road Flint speaks up. "If there's nothing north why not follow the river south?" he suggests using his axe to point upriver.

[sblock=OOC]Other possibilities include:

West - but you would need to cross the 15'-20' of fast flowing water

East - back the way you came from (leads to where the pot and chain are)[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 14, 2012)

South it is my good friend
Tanis replies and lead on the way.
Keep your senses, There is a dragon and his reptilian servants around.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 16, 2012)

The party ventures down the street turned riverbank making their way slowly as the ruins of buildings seem everywhere. The street runs straight south towards the Great Plaza...



> _A single column of light pierces the overhead mists and spreads onto a vast plaza at least 120 feet across. Steady streams from east and west streets flow into a large pool of water, which in turns empties into a river channeled down the north street. The roar of waterfalls fades to silence, the moss-covered ruins that surround the plaza recede into darkness when a low, throaty noise rumbles from the entrance of one of the southern buildings.
> 
> A huge black creature arches like a cobra on the steps of a building. The plaza stills: it seems as though light and air flee the spot on which the creature stands.
> 
> The dragon(it must be a dragon: a winged draconian kneels before it) speaks in a low, hissing language from the stairs. Behind the draconian, several dirty forms grovel in the moss, turning their eyes from the glossy black scales._



Tanis instinctively motions the group to hide amongst the rumble as they watch the scene play out.

It is to far to make out what the creature is saying to the dragon-man, and whatever the message it is short. The draconian turns to the other dragon-men and gully dwarves that grovel nearby. 

"Begin the search!" he yells cracking a whip in the air. The gathered searchers break off into three groups as the dragon watches on. Then it turns and moves around a corner back into the large palace before the Great Plaza. One of the search parties is headed north towards the group even as they stare.

"I hate being right sometimes," the dwarf mumbles as he shakes off the dread he felt looking upon the great beast.

[sblock=OOC]Will need a Stealth check from everyone and any actions you wish to take before the search group reaches you.

You have two rounds before they will be within 30' of the group.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 17, 2012)

*Raistlin*

Raistlin whispers a protection spell.

[sblock=OOC]
casting mage armor

HP: 46/46

Ini: +6 - AC: 16
CMB:+3  - CMD: 19
Fort: +1 - Reflex: +4 - Will: +9

*Sorcerer Spells Known:* DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [Int]
L0 (5)- Ghost sound, Detect magic, Prestigitation, Dancing Lights, Acid Splash
L1   (2)- Charm Person, Comprehend Languages

*Wizard Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [Int]
L0 (4) - Read Magic, Disrupt Undead, Message, Open Slot
L1   (4) _- _Sleep, Mage Armor x2, Open Slot
L2 (3) - Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 19, 2012)

OOC: You want Caramon  to make a stealth check,  then again with my luck with the die roller it will probably work.  I'm glad he practically needs to roll a one to miss in combat.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 20, 2012)

Tanis gather his senses back after seeing the dragon.
Quick, into the building.
Tanis goes into the nearest building, hoping to hide in the ruins.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 24, 2012)

Hustling Goldmoon before him, Riverwind follows Tanis into the building and tries to conceal them both from the search party, while drawing his Falchion.


----------



## Orius (Aug 24, 2012)

Sturm hides in the ruins with his friends, drawing the Brightblade.









*OOC:*


If it came up with a 1, I was just going to jump out and confront the draconians , but 17 is actually pretty damn good for Sturm.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2012)

Three gully dwarves move ahead of two draconians. The dwarves move form rubble patch to rubble patch as if searching for something or someone.

The draconians follow a bit back from them, weapons drawn.

[sblock=Notes]
- The gully dwarves will spot the group once they reach the area they are in. I'm about to roll for the draconians. If they don't spot anyone then you can wait out for them to reach you (or attack early).
EDIT: Group not spotted (mostly do to distance  )

- The draconians stay about 30' back from the gully dwarves - so if you wait til they see you then that is the distance apart the two groups will be.

- The draconians are armed with sawtooth sabres

- Two other groups went east and west from the plaza - they may still be in shouting distance.

Let me know what you wish to do.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 25, 2012)

Riverwind signals to Goldmoon to remain silent as he waits in the ruin. 

If one of the gully dwarves spots him, he will shake his head and signal it to keep quite. of course, that plan depends on none of his companions doing anything rash.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 26, 2012)

OOC:  Well considering, besides the the most rash companion, had the same plan.  It might work.  If spotted by the draconians, on the other hand.  All  bets are off.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 26, 2012)

*Tanis*

Once the search groups are gone, Tanis will lead the party to the ruins where the dragon was to take hide there before they will try and take the dragon himself.
*Keep quite, let them pass and then we'll head to slay the evil dragon.*
Tanis whispers


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2012)

The gully dwarves reach the area the group is hiding in and takes note of them. Tanis puts a finger to his lips and the gully dwarves imitate it, laughing as if it is a game.

"Hey you worthless runts! Get moving!" one of the draconians yells from down the road. "What were they looking at anyway?" it asks it's comapanion.

"Who cares. Look. We can go to the mess for a drink," he says pointing at the building down the road. They both start to hurry to catch up to the dwarves passing and missing the group in their hurried flight.

[sblock=OOC] Ok, then what was this about going after the dragon? LoL Does this mean the group heads to the area they saw the beast standing in?[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 29, 2012)

*OOC:*


The Dragon holds the discs I guess, so we need to steal them from him or kill him somehow. Is it a big dragon ?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2012)

OOC: Not overly large just like it was in the 1e version







OOC: Good luck​


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 31, 2012)

*Tanis*

The dragon is a formidable foe and its size is a tall Ogre.
Tanis says to his companions
Any second thoughts or are you ready?


----------



## Orius (Sep 1, 2012)

Sturm says nothing, his pulse racing at the thought of battling evil dragons as Huma dd.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2012)

*Raistlin*

"I see us all die... but my eyes always see this, so it is fine. I'm not sure how my magic will interact with the dragon." Raistlin whispers.

[sblock=OOC]

Active spells:
casting mage armor

HP: 46/46

Ini: +6 - AC: 16
CMB:+3  - CMD: 19
Fort: +1 - Reflex: +4 - Will: +9

*Sorcerer Spells Known:* DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [Int]
L0 (5)- Ghost sound, Detect magic, Prestigitation, Dancing Lights, Acid Splash
L1   (2)- Charm Person, Comprehend Languages

*Wizard Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [Int]
L0 (4) - Read Magic, Disrupt Undead, Message, Open Slot
L1   (4) _- _Sleep, Mage Armor x2, Open Slot
L2 (3) - Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 4, 2012)

Tas, scout ahead and come back with news.
Tanis says to the Kender trying to encourage him
If you find any gold, or coins, leave it for now, we'll come back to it.

Tas obeys and goes from rubble pile to fallen pillars, trying to be sneaky as he can. The last think the Kender knows is that he do not wants to be caught by the dragon or his reptilian servants.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 4, 2012)

As Tas goes off to scout, Riverwind goes over and hugs Goldmoon. "Well this is it love. Kill or be killed time. Stay safe and if I don't make it, remember I will always love you." 

Riverwind kisses Goldmoon, makes sure his sword is readily available, draws his bow and knocks an arrow before moving over to join Tanis.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2012)

*Raistlin*

"What are you waiting for, brother? You are best with your sword and I do not intend to get in melee with a dragon. Join Tanis and Sturm while I cast from the back!" Raistlin orders his brother around.

Caramon follows the orders hesitantly, still feeling the urge to stand by and protect his frailer brother.

[sblock=OOC]

Active spells:
casting mage armor

HP: 46/46

Ini: +6 - AC: 16
CMB:+3  - CMD: 19
Fort: +1 - Reflex: +4 - Will: +9

*Sorcerer Spells Known:* DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [Int]
L0 (5)- Ghost sound, Detect magic, Prestigitation, Dancing Lights, Acid Splash
L1   (2)- Charm Person, Comprehend Languages

*Wizard Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [Int]
L0 (4) - Read Magic, Disrupt Undead, Message, Open Slot
L1   (4) _- _Sleep, Mage Armor x2, Open Slot
L2 (3) - Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 5, 2012)

Tas comes back quietly to report (with a bit of disappointment) that there is no dragon. "Just a bunch of doors and a dark archway. Come see."

The group crosses the Great Plaza and the streams that rush through it to reach the area where the dragon stood.



> _Broad steps lead form the Great Plaza to a pillared courtyard. All cracked, some shattered, the pillars support a sagging stone roof. In places, the cavern wall has broken the stonework and forms much of the courtyard. A large archway leads into a huge dark room to the east. At the back of the courtyard, a set of stained steel doors stand closed. These also lead east._



Using his ability to see in the dark Flint quietly describes the room through the archway.



> _Tremendous 40' statues of ancient kings stand at the north and south walls of the hall. Their deeply carved features are masked in shadows, but they seem to watch intruders._



"Looks like there's more area back to the north," the dwarf says quietly.

OOC: Which way?


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 6, 2012)

Caramon movess forward greatly troubled.  ~Its bad when Raist brings up his own frailty.~


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 7, 2012)

*Tanis*

Flint.
Tanis calls the dwarf
Check the statues with Caramon and Tas. see what lies behind the corner over there.

Sturm, Riverwind , let's see what lies ahead of the stairs.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 11, 2012)

Caramon, Flint, and Tas follow Tanis's suggestion and move to check out the room. As they near the turn in the corner they notices a bit of light glowing on the wall across from them.

As Tas tries using the statues to hide behind, Caramon makes for the corner. Peering around he notices a torch on the far wall that highlights two draconian's in robes standing guard. 

Suddenly Flint grabs at the big man trying to pull him back. "You fool your brother's staff is casting your shadow on that wall." he says as in as hushed a tone as he can.

Caramon fumbles to get back but the dragon men were already alerted to the groups presences. 

OOC: Roll INIT - no surprise round


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 11, 2012)

Stunned the dragon men are on them before Caramon can act.


----------



## Orius (Sep 12, 2012)

Sturm notices the dragonmen nearly at the same time as they notice the party and moves towards his friends to aid them.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 12, 2012)

*Tanis*

Tanis alerts as he hears that Caramon revealed himself to the enemy and goes to help.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 13, 2012)

Riverwind is on the way to check the stairs when a sudden movement alerts him to the draconian attack. Sword in hand, he heads over to help his companions.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2012)

"Well we found the only two dragon-men to scared to go out searching for us." Tasselhoff says as he moves forwarded into the hallway. "Shouldn't their scales be yellow instead of bronze? Or should they have feathers and be called chicken-men?" the kender says laughing.

"Why you little nusiance! I'm going to cut out your tonuge!" the dragon-man says running up on the kender, and not paying attention to Caramon standing in the way. <Caramon gets an AoO>
 
The kender nimbly dodges the short blade of the robed dragon-man. Having accomplished what he wanted the kender starts fighting defensively.

[sblock=INIT ORDER]
Tas - moved, taunted
Draco2 [AC:18, HP:26/26] - shaken 3 rounds; moved, attacked(miss)
Sturm - *is up*
Draco1 [AC:18, HP:26/26]
Goldmoon - going to cast shield of faith on Riverwind before he goes into battle (AC +2)
Flint 
Riverwind
Caramon
Tanis
Raistlin[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 14, 2012)

Caramon attacks the dragon man as it passes by intent on the kender.

OOC: AOO +6 bab +4 str+1 wf+1heavy blade+1mw-2 power attack +11 to hit
Dmg: 1-8 +4 str+4 power attack+1 heavy blade+2 specialization possible vital strike for double damage (ruling it says attack action, possible with AOO?  So 1d8 or 2d8+11 dmg.

OOC2:  Lesson, don't ignore Caramon, his instincts are deadly.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 20, 2012)

With one mighty blow Caramon nearly decapitates his adversary. This gives pause to the second dragon-man and it decides not to get in to close to the large warrior.

In a strange language the creature starts to cast a spell. "Wizard!" yells Caramon as he turns to see a _scorching ray_ of fire coming right at him. Being left-handed the warrior finds his shield on the wrong side to help deflect the incoming attack and the fore burns his sword arm and shoulder badly. 

"Hurry Riverwind! And please be careful," Goldmoon says touching the man with her hand. A soft blue glow comes forth from the staff and encircles the Que-Shu warrior in a divine aura.

"These two are just like the one at the pot," Flint says hefting his axe. "Bet they have a high magic resistance (SR 14) and are immune to sleep spells to boot."

[sblock=INIT ORDER]
Tas - moved, taunted
Draco2 [AC:18, HP:05/26] - shaken 3 rounds; moved, attacked(miss)
Sturm -*delays *(may go at anytime this round)
Draco1 [AC:18, HP:26/26] - casts scorching ray at Caramon; hit(dmg:16)
Goldmoon - cast shield of faith on Riverwind before he goes into battle (AC +2)
Flint - "casts" know the enemy
Riverwind - *is up*
Caramon
Tanis
Raistlin[/sblock]

OOC: The map is the same as above.


----------



## Orius (Sep 20, 2012)

Sturm quickly moves up to help his friends.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 20, 2012)

Riverwind launches a series of attacks against the remaining dragonman with his Falchion.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 21, 2012)

"Raistlin see what you can do to help them," Tanis says as he draws an arrow. "I'll watch our backs."
 
"Move up you lummox," Flint says to Caramon. "It's getting crowed around here."

[sblock=INIT ORDER]
Tas - moved, taunted
Draco2 [AC:18, HP:05/26] - shaken 3 rounds; moved, attacked(miss)
Draco1 [AC:18, HP:26/26] - casts scorching ray at Caramon; hit(dmg:16)
Goldmoon - cast shield of faith on Riverwind before he goes into battle (AC +2)
Flint - "casts" know the enemy
Sturm - double move
 Riverwind - double move
Caramon - *is up*
Tanis - ready action watches the doors for reinforcements
Raistlin - [/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 21, 2012)

OOC: See if  I can get through this time  

Caramon moves to remove the threat.

OOC: vital strike vs. Drco1.  Was cofused need to remake power attack.
for a total of 19 vs. Draco1


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 25, 2012)

Caramon kills the creature with another might blow. And watches as the odd creature crumples before his eyes into a pile of bones and equipment.

OOC: Raistlin is up but draconian he could see is dead.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 25, 2012)

*Raistlin*

The enemies fell to the weapons of his companions, but Raistlin isn't eager to take point. He just moves closer to them, prepared to unleash some magic if any enemy shows itself.

[sblock=OOC]
action assumes that there is currently no active visible enemy.

move: to L5
standard: prepare to use Arcane Bolt on first enemy that comes into sight.


Active spells:
casting mage armor

HP: 46/46

Ini: +6 - AC: 16
CMB:+3  - CMD: 19
Fort: +1 - Reflex: +4 - Will: +9

Arcane Bolt: 7/7
ranged touch +6, 1d4+1 force damage, 30 ft


*Sorcerer Spells Known:* DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [Int]
L0 (5)- Ghost sound, Detect magic, Prestigitation, Dancing Lights, Acid Splash
L1   (2)- Charm Person, Comprehend Languages

*Wizard Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [Int]
L0 (4) - Read Magic, Disrupt Undead, Message, Open Slot
L1   (4) _- _Sleep, Mage Armor x2, Open Slot
L2 (3) - Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm still confused.  Did Caramon kill draco2 which Riverwind should have finished off.  Or did he move up and attack draco1?  Btw thanks for the vital stike info WD.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 26, 2012)

Tas watches in awe as the creature disintegrates before his eyes. "Neat Caramon can you do it again?" he asks seriously.

The other dragonman starts to chant once more and then suddenly an area of fog covers him and the archways beyond. The group can here the creatures boots echo off the stones as the creature runs from them.

"You door-knob can't you see that thing is getting away! We have to stop it!" the dwarf cries out as he moves into the mist himself.

Goldmoon cautiously moves up to make sure she is close at hand should the group need the powers of the staff.

[sblock=Combat]
Round 1:
*Tas *- moved, taunted
*Draco2 *[AC:18, HP:05/26] - shaken 3 rounds; moved, attacked(miss)
*Draco1* [AC:18, HP:26/26] - casts scorching ray at Caramon; hit(dmg:16)
*Goldmoon* - cast shield of faith on Riverwind before he goes into battle (AC +2)
*Flint* - "casts" know the enemy
*Sturm *- double move
 *Riverwind* - double move
*Caramon* - attacks and kills draco2, 5'step O-4
*Tanis* - ready action watches the doors for reinforcements
*Raistlin* - ready action, cast at first enemy to show themselves

Round 2:
*Tas *- delay
*Draco2 *dead
*Draco1* [AC:18, HP:26/26] - casts obscuring mist, moves off map
*Goldmoon* - double moves to L-7
*Flint* - moves to O-2, total defense
*Sturm *- *is up*
 *Riverwind* - 
*Caramon* - 
*Tanis* - 
*Raistli*n -[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 26, 2012)

"While I respect your opinion master Flint, are you sure its wise to rush blindly in this enviroment?" Caramon asks.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 27, 2012)

"We can't let it warn the dragon," the dwarf voice comes from inside the fog.

OOC: bump for Sturm's actions


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 28, 2012)

With a cry of "Protect Goldmoon", Riverwind hares off after the dragonman. As he comes level with Flint caramon's words penetrate and he slows down. he continues at a walking pace until he can make out the edge of the mist. Then then presses himself against the wall and peers out of the mist.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 29, 2012)

OOC: Going to delay for Sturm. Caramon, Tanis, and Raistlin are up.

A small bit of torchlight reveals the escaping dragon-man to Riverwind. Form the looks of things he is talking to someone (or something).

Special Note: Opening that bit of the dungeon puts the group on the last page of the module, awesome.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 29, 2012)

Raist, come along.
Tanis says as he withdraw to the nearest room where Goldmoon is.
He keeps his weapon ready for anyone who might come from behind and let the other fighters to chase the dragon man.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Caramon moves after the dragonman.

OOC: double move to 2v.


----------



## Orius (Oct 1, 2012)

Sturm tries to catch up with his friends, carefully moving through the fog.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 1, 2012)

*Raistlin*

Raistlin follows but keeps inside the fog.

[sblock=OOC]

I think you missed Raist's last movement:


Walking Dad said:


> move: to L5



move: to N2
standard: move to Q2

Active spells:
mage armor

HP: 46/46

Ini: +6 - AC: 16
CMB:+3  - CMD: 19
Fort: +1 - Reflex: +4 - Will: +9

Arcane Bolt: 7/7
ranged touch +6, 1d4+1 force damage, 30 ft


*Sorcerer Spells Known:* DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [Int]
L0 (5)- Ghost sound, Detect magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights, Acid Splash
L1   (2)- Charm Person, Comprehend Languages

*Wizard Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [Int]
L0 (4) - Read Magic, Disrupt Undead, Message, Open Slot
L1   (4) _- _Sleep, Mage Armor x2, Open Slot
L2 (3) - Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 2, 2012)

"As everyone moves into the fog Tas cries out. "Hey don't leave me behind!" he shouts darting into the fog. 

Suddenly a blast rocks the area where Goldmoon, Tanis, and Tas are left standing. <Reflex save for Tanis>

Moving he suddenly stops. "I can't see anything," he starts to say and is immediately hushed by Flint. "The dragon could be anywhere."

The dragonman flees before Caramon. Just before it sets to round the corner ahead it turns back and let's out another ray of fire that burns the warrior across the arms and chest.
 
[sblock=Combat]
Round 1:
*Tas *- moved, taunted
*Draco2 *[AC:18, HP:05/26] - shaken 3 rounds; moved, attacked(miss)
*Draco1* [AC:18, HP:26/26] - casts scorching ray at Caramon; hit(dmg:16)
*Goldmoon* - cast shield of faith on Riverwind before he goes into battle (AC +2)
*Flint* - "casts" know the enemy
*Sturm *- double move
 *Riverwind* - double move
*Caramon* - attacks and kills draco2, 5'step O-4
*Tanis* - ready action watches the doors for reinforcements
*Raistlin* - ready action, cast at first enemy to show themselves

Round 2:
*Tas *- delay (then double move)
*Draco2 *dead
*Draco1* [AC:18, HP:26/26] - casts obscuring mist, moves off map
*Goldmoon* - double moves to L-7
*Flint* - moves to O-2, total defense
*Sturm *- double move
 *Riverwind* - double move
*Caramon* - double move 
*Tanis* - double move
*Raistli*n -move

Round 3:
*Draco2 *dead
*Draco1* [AC:18, HP:26/26] - casts scorching ray (hit;dmg 11)
*Goldmoon* - move to O-4
*Flint* - delay
*Sturm *-
 *Riverwind* - 
*Caramon* - 
*Tanis* - 
*Raistli*n -
*Tas* - [/sblock]

Round 3: Everyone is up.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 5, 2012)

Tanis Reflex save.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 7, 2012)

OOC: Update tomorrow night. Hope everyone finds a moment to post an action.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 8, 2012)

Bearly managing to restrain his anger, Riverwind runs after the dragonman who dared to attack Goldmoon. Once he is within range he carries out a devastating attack on his enemy.

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Move to Y2.
*Standard Action: *Attack Dragonman - Favourite Enemy (+4)[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 8, 2012)

Caramon moves to finish his opponent.  It appears the burns are slowing the warrior down, as the dragon man dodges all his blows.

OOC: power attack +11/+6 1-8+11


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 11, 2012)

OOC: Caramon can't reach the draconian in the corner, so...

As Caramon passes the open archway he sees a large dragon-man in full armor and carrying a wicked. Quickly he enters the room to keep the obvious warrior from exiting and surrounding the group.




His sword barely scratches the plates of the things armor and he raises his shield to deflect the two handed weapon as it comes at him.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 11, 2012)

OOC: Caramon at 32/74 HP; Tanis, Raistlin, and Sturm are all up.


----------



## Orius (Oct 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


Ha, that big oaf Caramon finally got out of the way and I can do something useful.  







Sturm moves up to Caramon's side and aids his friend in battle against this new draconian.









*OOC:*


OOh, natural 20 too.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 12, 2012)

*Raistlin*

Raistlin advances, his first instinct to help his brother. But Storm was already by his side and the other reptileman was a danger, too. He concentrates his magical energies, carefully not to his the plainsman.

[sblock=OOC]

move: to W2
standard: arcane bolt vs Z2
ranged touch 19. Hopefully even hits after subtracting for shooting into combat.

Active spells:
mage armor

HP: 46/46

Ini: +6 - AC: 16
CMB:+3  - CMD: 19
Fort: +1 - Reflex: +4 - Will: +9

Arcane Bolt: 7/7
ranged touch +6, 1d4+1 force damage, 30 ft


*Sorcerer Spells Known:* DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [Int]
L0 (5)- Ghost sound, Detect magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights, Acid Splash
L1   (2)- Charm Person, Comprehend Languages

*Wizard Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [Int]
L0 (4) - Read Magic, Disrupt Undead, Message, Open Slot
L1   (4) _- _Sleep, Mage Armor x2, Open Slot
L2 (3) - Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 14, 2012)

*Tanis*

Tanis hears the sound of battle and advance forward through the fog. When he bumps into the dwarf he calls.
Flint, hurry up, show us some dwarven fury my friend.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 22, 2012)

OOC: Going to give SVZ a chance to post a combat action. Hopefully EnWorld will give him a chance.

"I'm movin'" the dwarf says as he charges through the fog. "Come on you doorknob and try and stay out of everyone's way."

"Ok, but I though I found something interesting. It was so different trying to search when you can't see two inches in front of you." Tas says as he too moves towards the battle. "Flint I was using my hands and I swear I found what felt like a huge pile of coins. When this is over we should... Oh my isn't that thing big!"

[sblock=Combat]
Round 1:
Tas - moved, taunted
Draco2 [AC:18, HP:05/26] - shaken 3 rounds; moved, attacked(miss)
Draco1 [AC:18, HP:26/26] - casts scorching ray at Caramon; hit(dmg:16)
Goldmoon - cast shield of faith on Riverwind before he goes into battle (AC +2)
Flint - "casts" know the enemy
Sturm - double move
Riverwind - double move
Caramon - attacks and kills draco2, 5'step O-4
Tanis - ready action watches the doors for reinforcements
Raistlin - ready action, cast at first enemy to show themselves

Round 2:
Tas - delay (then double move)
Draco2 dead
Draco1 [AC:18, HP:26/26] - casts obscuring mist, moves off map
Goldmoon - double moves to L-7
Flint - moves to O-2, total defense
Sturm - double move
Riverwind - double move
Caramon - double move
Tanis - double move
Raistlin -move

Round 3:
Draco2 dead
Draco1 [AC:18, HP:26/26] - casts scorching ray @ Caramon(hit;dmg 11)
Goldmoon - (down 2 HP) move to O-4
Riverwind - move, attack (hit;dmg 10)
Caramon - (HP: 32/74) move, attack (miss)
Lg. Draco - [AC:21, HP: 24/37]attack Caramon (hit;dmg 15)
Sturm - move, attack (hit;dmg 15)
Raistlin - move, arcane bolt (hit;dmg 3)
Flint - double move
Tas - (HP:58/60) double move
Tanis - (HP:63/65)* is up*[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 23, 2012)

Tanis moves forward and out of the fog. He will not danger his comrades and fire inches above their head to hit the dragon men for now.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2012)

Seeing the large group coming out of the fog the dragon-man magi reaches into his belt pouch preparing to cast another spell. Avoiding the attempt by Riverwind to stop it the creature once more brings about a magical fog to help conceal it from it's enemies. (rolled Concentration check to avoid AoO)

Goldmoon comes out of the fog the Blue Crystal staff held at the ready. "Is everyone alright? Does anyone need the staff's healing?" she asks looking about but finding it hard to see in the narrow corridor.

[sblock=Combat]
*Round 1:*
Tas - moved, taunted
Draco2 [AC:18, HP:05/26] - shaken 3 rounds; moved, attacked(miss)
Draco1 [AC:18, HP:26/26] - casts scorching ray at Caramon; hit(dmg:16)
Goldmoon - cast shield of faith on Riverwind before he goes into battle (AC +2)
Flint - "casts" know the enemy
Sturm - double move
Riverwind - double move
Caramon - attacks and kills draco2, 5'step O-4
Tanis - ready action watches the doors for reinforcements
Raistlin - ready action, cast at first enemy to show themselves

*Round 2:*
Tas - delay (then double move)
Draco2 dead
Draco1 [AC:18, HP:26/26] - casts obscuring mist, moves off map
Goldmoon - double moves to L-7
Flint - moves to O-2, total defense
Sturm - double move
Riverwind - double move
Caramon - double move
Tanis - double move
Raistlin -move

*Round 3:*
Draco2 dead
Draco1 [AC:18, HP:26/26] - casts scorching ray @ Caramon(hit;dmg 11)
Goldmoon - (down 2 HP) move to O-4
Riverwind - move, attack (hit;dmg 10)
Caramon - (HP: 32/74) move, attack (miss)
Lg. Draco - [AC:21, HP: 37/37]attack Caramon (hit;dmg 15)
Sturm - move, attack (hit;dmg 15)
Raistlin - move, arcane bolt (hit;dmg 3)
Flint - double move
Tas - (HP:58/60) double move
Tanis - (HP:63/65)move, attack (need roll, please add to above post)

*Round 4:*
Draco2 dead
Draco1 [AC:18, HP:16/26] - casts obscuring mist
Goldmoon - (down 2 HP) move to S-2, total defense
Riverwind - 
Caramon - (HP: 32/74) 
Lg. Draco - [AC:21, HP: 19/37]
Sturm - 
Raistlin -
Flint -
Tas - (HP:58/60)
Tanis - (HP:63/65) [/sblock]

OOC: Everyone should post when they can I'll then put them in init order. Hopefully the site is about done with the upgrade.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 27, 2012)

Caramon attempts to slay the dragon man before it does him in.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 27, 2012)

Riverwind does not let his suprise at the fact that the dragonman survived being hit stop him from launching a series of devastating attacks on the draco, which should have killed iy. Unfortunately he is startled when the dragonman manages to cast a spell despite his best attempts at stopping him and the draco manages to dodge out ofthe way.


[sblock=Actions] Power attack Draco (11/6)-2 = 9/4, DMG = 2d4+11)[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 29, 2012)

Blasted fog!
Tanis calls in anger.
He tries to move past Raist to the sided room.









*OOC:*


 if the dragonman over there is not dead he will shot him


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 30, 2012)

OOC: Actions so far...

[sblock=Combat]
Draco2 dead
Draco1 [AC:18, HP:08/26] - casts obscuring mist
Goldmoon - (down 2 HP) move to S-2, total defense
Riverwind - full attack, miss
Caramon - (HP: 32/74) full attack, hits -kills draconian; need Reflex save DC 12 plz
Lg. Draco - dead
Sturm - 
Raistlin - 
Flint - 
Tas - (HP:58/60)
Tanis - (HP:63/65) moves into room; *NOTE* rolled your attacks from the round before one hit before he casts his spell.[/sblock]

OOC: Need Sturm amd Raistlin to go please.Then I'll go for Flint and Tas to finish the round.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 30, 2012)

OOC: Caramon attempts his reflex save.


----------



## Orius (Oct 31, 2012)

With the draconian he wa fighting dead, Sturm quickly moves to help Riverwind.









*OOC:*


Moving to Y1.
Um, forgot the attack modifier, but that's a +12 so it should be enough to hit.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 1, 2012)

OOC: A hit even with the +4 it gains from the corner as cover. I rolled your miss chance above.

The Brightblade sinks deep into the flesh of the monster and comes out covered in black blood. The mist starts to swirl and dissipate and is gone in seconds.

Riverwind and the knight watch as the creature's skin starts to shrivel and and then disappear, as the thing falls to the ground. It is soon a pile of smoking bones and gear, unregonizible from the dragon-man it was before.

OOC: Reflex saves from Sturm and Riverwind plz.

"Hey look back there!" Tas exclaims as the first cloud of mist also disappears. "I told you I felt something."



			
				Palace Treasury said:
			
		

> _Huge chests, their wood rotten and split spill their contents into the room._




A huge pile of odd reddish brown coins nearly fill the room.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 1, 2012)

"I would normally hesitate to ask milady, but I need some healing if we are to face a Wyrm."  Caramon requests.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 2, 2012)

*Tanis*

This was a new one.
Tanis remarks as he eyes the bones and the rising smoke.
This one can casts spells, we should watch them, they are dangerous.
He then turns to where Tas is, walking towards the coins, picking out one, trying to see if its real.
Stolen treasure ?


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


I have currently time issues. Please NPC Raistlin as needed. Thanks


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 8, 2012)

Suddenly the smoking bones explode in a small fiery burst. The impact sends Tanis and Flint reeling back. The blast was the same as the one that came when Tanis was inside the fog the first time. 

Going back around the corner Flint finds the bones of the dragon-man gone, and marks on the floor and wall similar to those of this second blast. 

Near to the "treasure room" Flint moves past the kender to examine the odd coins. Picking one up he breaks it in one hand, and drops the pieces to the ground with a grunt.

"Hrmph! Worthless they're made of clay." he says in disgust.

Meanwhile Goldmoon uses the Blue Crystal Staff to heal the wounded Caramon. Still in awe that magical healing is back in the world the big warrior looks over the dragon-man that had turned to stone, but is now a pile of dust. "Least his gear is still here. Maybe that sword is magical Raist?"

"If it were I doubt you would have survived it's use on you. But I will use my arcane sight to see if they're is anything magical about."

Chanting an incantation softly the mage's eyes start to glow a pale golden yellow. The shine brightly when his face falls into shadow of his red hood. He walks about the room and shakes his head when his brother looks on eagerly. "It's well made but I'm afraid there is no magic in it." he turns his head to move out the room.

Walking back towards the dwarf and kender he raises a golden hand. "There is magic there," he says pointing at the coins. "Perhaps buried in there."

OOC: Rolling healing - sword is a masterwork great sword, no other gear is worthwhile EDIT: Caramon 65/74


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 8, 2012)

Riverwind remembers what happened to other Dragonmen and attempts to jump out of arms way as it explodes. he walks over to Goldmoon and says "Are you alright love?"

Riverwind keeps his sword in hand and looks round to see if anything else is around, a dragon for instance.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 8, 2012)

Perhaps the discs?
Tanis replies to Raist and goes to the pile of clay coins
Let's find it then.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 12, 2012)

Tas and flint dig as Raistlin uses his magic to help direct them. The others keep watch.

Goldmoon stands next to Riverwind, first looking to see if he is alright, and nodding and smiling when he voices his concern for her. "We are so very close. I can feel it." she says softly and excitedly.

After digging through the piles of clay coins the pair don't find anything that look like discs. But they do find more than a few magical items that they collect in a pile. A pair of leather gloves, two throwing knives, a scroll case with three scrolls, and a shield.

"All these items radiate magic, but it will take time for me to determine what they do." Raistlin murmurs his hands twitching at the scroll case. "Gather them brother," he says before turning to Tanis. "There is a far sweeter prize still to be found."

OOC: You can go down the back corridor (where the draconian Riverwind killed) which is only 5' wide. Or you can try the double doors out in the front courtyard you passed to get to this area.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 12, 2012)

As always Caramon obeys his brother.  He quietly gathers the items and follows where he leads.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 13, 2012)

Let's try the corridor and see where the reptile men came from.
Tanis suggest, nodding Tas to scout ahead.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 14, 2012)

"OK. I'll take read guard." says Riverwind. He is careful to make sure that nothing creaps up behind them as he is well aware that they haven't finished searching this area and that they could be attacked from behind.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 15, 2012)

Riverwind takes up his position behind Goldmoon as the others file by.

Tasselhoff on the other hand moves quickly ahead to scout and search. Mumbling that the kender will be the death of them all Flint follows.

The corridor heads south and is very narrow (5' wide) but the ceiling is tops ten feet with little trouble. Water seeps down the walls and a cold musty smell rides the air. Steel double doors are found almost fifty feet from the corner, and Flint stops to eye them.

Returning from his position ahead of the others Tas reports that the tunnel is collapsed ahead. 

"These doors they may lead to the same place those ones out in the plaza lead. A back way, maybe. They are set at about the same distance, as those others." Flint says with certainty.

OOC: Through the doors or back the way you came?


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2012)

OOC: Holiday bump Happy Turkey Day everyone.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 25, 2012)

I feel a bit lost and not sure what to do in the story. Could anyone play Raistlin till the second December week? By than I will have moved and got home Internet access.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 26, 2012)

Tanis nods to Tas as the former returns with the news of the dead end.
Sturm, Caramon.
Tanis calls his strong friends
Let's try the heavy steel doors.


----------



## Orius (Nov 26, 2012)

"I'll take the left door," says Sturm. "If these doors are heavy enough, then Caramon can take the right."


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 26, 2012)

As the others work on the door, Riverwind watches the corridore in case anything tries to creep up on them.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 28, 2012)

And so it begins...



> _A vast chamber stretches before you. The circular room rises four stories to a cracked and broken translucent dome. Dim light filters through the mists above, spreading onto the center of the rotunda. There, a glossy black dragon straddles a pile of jewels, steel weapons, and intricate items._



The dragon speaks as the massive doors open inward. "Did you find them?" it asks as it turns to see Caramon and Sturm standing before her. "Wait your not -"

OOC: Roll INIT and everyone gets to go in a surprise round i.e one action. Good Luck, (flatfoot AC 24; Touch AC 10)


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 29, 2012)

Seeing the huge beast, Caramon gathers his courage and enters the room.  Making his way to just out of range during the surpise.  Moving in he attempts to finish this quickly.  

OOC: Surprise action move 20' forward.
1st round Free action drop shield. AC 18
standard action step 5' forward and attack.
Furious two handed power attack vital strike.
+13 to hit 2d8 +11 dmg.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 29, 2012)

So much for that....  Should have expected the dragon feces to show up.

OOC:  I give up.  If a character like Caramon can't overcome the die roller.


----------



## Orius (Nov 29, 2012)

Seeing the dragon, all Sturm can think of are the old legends of Huma.  He does not hesitate to attack the dragon.  Summoning all of his knighly valor, he inflicts a mighty blow on the creature.









*OOC:*


Looks like the crappy init roll got all the bad numbers out of the die.  Booyah!

That's how you attack a dragon, Caramon!


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 29, 2012)

Orius said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Looks like the crappy init roll got all the bad numbers out of the die.  Booyah!
> ...




The problem isn't Caramon and the dragon.  Its me and the die roller.  If gives me impressive unimportant rolls, but when its important...

Looks like Caramon may be the one dying in our adventures, rather than Sturm.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 30, 2012)

Riverwind runs in to attack the dragon,  shouting to Goldmoon as he does so "Keep out of the way darling and don't forget the legions of the dragon breath." So saying he rushes in as fast as he can hoping to close before the dragon can breath on him. Attacking as soon as he is within range he attacks. Unfortunately his sword slides off the dragons scales.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 1, 2012)

*Tanis*

In Paladin's name ...
Tanis says as he sees the legendary beast, seeing his friends rush forward, Tanis nocks two arrows and shots, aiming to the dragon's neck.









*OOC:*


*Quickdraw, rapid shot, precise shot, pointblank


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 10, 2012)

*Raistlin*

Raistlin quickly casts an protective illusion on himself. Suddenly, there seems to be four red robed wizards in the tunnel.

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative (1d20+5=19)

surprise round:
cast Mirror Image
Number of mirror images (1d4+1=3)

First round:
move: to Z10
standard: Arcane Bolt vs dragon.

Active spells:
mage armor
mirror image (3 images)

HP: 46/46

Ini: +6 - AC: 16
CMB:+3  - CMD: 19
Fort: +1 - Reflex: +4 - Will: +9

Arcane Bolt: 6/7
ranged touch +6, 1d4+1 force damage, 30 ft


*Sorcerer Spells Known:* DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [Int]
L0 (5)- Ghost sound, Detect magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights, Acid Splash
L1   (2)- Charm Person, Comprehend Languages

*Wizard Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [Int]
L0 (4) - Read Magic, Disrupt Undead, Message, Open Slot
L1   (4) _- _Sleep, Mage Armor x2, Open Slot
L2 (3) - Invisibility, [/s]Mirror Image[/s], Web[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 14, 2012)

Tas moves quickly past Flint, "I wanna see. I wanna see the... <gulp> dragon." The kender stops in the doorway. "Wow it sure is black isn't it."

"Out of the way I need to help the other!" Flint screams as Tas stands in his way.

Sturm moves quickly forward and draws first blood and the beast roars in pain as the Brightblade slices down the creatures flank.

Tanis's arrow bounces of the thick hide, as three more Raistlin's squeeze into the corridor. Riverwind focused on the dragon barely notices Goldmoon slipping into the room quietly behind him.

[sblock=Combat]
*Surprise Round:*
Caramon - move
Raistlin - cast mirror image (3 images)
Sturm - charge (hit + crit) but re-rolling dmg MAX DMG Plus 
2d6=5 dmg for dragon being Chaotic
Tanis - 5' step/attack (only one during surprise as attacking twice is a full round action)Miss
Flint - move
Tas - 5'step, total def
Goldmoon - move
Riverwind - move
Onyx - none

*Round 1:*
INIT
Tas - 25 attack, miss
Riverwind - 20a
Caramon - 20b
Raistlin - 19
Sturm - 18
Onyx - 15 (AC:24 HP:99/126) *NOTE:* Still FlatFooted till her INIT,
Goldmoon - 14
Tanis - 11
Flint - 7[/sblock]

OOC: Riverwind, Caramon, Raistlin, And Sturm are up.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 14, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> OOC: Riverwind, Caramon, Raistlin, And Sturm are up.




OOC: You wish me to roll an attack, again HM?


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 14, 2012)

*Raistlin*

Raistlin seems to be driven, moving uncharacteristically closer. Lacking any appropriate spell, he unleashes a ray of raw magic force at the dragon..

[sblock=OOC]

First round:
move: to Y10
standard: Arcane Bolt vs dragon.
Arcane Bolt (1d20+6=11, 1d4+1=5)
vs touch AC and he still doesn't get a dex bonus, right? Might just be enough

Active spells:
mage armor
mirror image (3 images)

HP: 46/46

Ini: +6 - AC: 16
CMB:+3  - CMD: 19
Fort: +1 - Reflex: +4 - Will: +9

Arcane Bolt: 6/7
ranged touch +6, 1d4+1 force damage, 30 ft


*Sorcerer Spells Known:* DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [Int]
L0 (5)- Ghost sound, Detect magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights, Acid Splash
L1   (2)- Charm Person, Comprehend Languages

*Wizard Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [Int]
L0 (4) - Read Magic, Disrupt Undead, Message, Open Slot
L1   (4) _- _Sleep, Mage Armor x2, Open Slot
L2 (3) - Invisibility, [/s]Mirror Image[/s], Web[/sblock]


----------

